# The Person Below Me Game!



## 9121SS

Here's how it goes....You say true or false to the sentence above you.
Then you write another sentence about the person that posts below you.
Here's mine...

The person below me can't catch a fish if they tried!


----------



## troutslayer

Thats is extremely untrue

the person below me is drinking the 2nd cup of coffee right now


----------



## BigNate523

false no coffee for me but i am about to drink a coke lol

the person below me is thinking of something clever to say


----------



## mustangeric

false


The person below me spends 3 hours a day on 2cool


----------



## JFolm

True. 


The person below me is a potlicker


----------



## devil1824

True, Only when chasing white bass.

The person below me drinks a beer every night.


----------



## surf_ox

False...but i play catchup on the weekends....net loss zero

The person below me looks at the backgorund of pictures on the fishing reports.


----------



## Tail Chaser

False, I drink several.

The person below me drive like my grandma.


----------



## Pier Pressure

False


The person below me wants to go fishing this weekend.


----------



## NaClH2O

I don't know how your grandma drives, but I doubt I drive like her. I drive more like my grandma, pedal to the metal. That woman is crazy.

The person below is still on vacation today.


----------



## 9121SS

False


The person below me wants a new BillystiX


----------



## reelthreat

False, I would not know how to lay it down in the back of a pickup (either scratch the reel or bend the eyes).


the person below me is over compensating for something with a jacked up truck.


----------



## railbird

False, I am over compensating with a very tall tower.

The person below me wishes I would take him fishing on me over compensating tower!


----------



## Whodathunkit

False 

The person below me wants a whataburger


----------



## davis300

True...love me some whataburger!

The person below me is a big fan of the "O".


----------



## lordbater

I guess. I like the rest of the keys on my keyboard too.

The person below me is a bigger postwhore than me..



A


----------



## swifty

lordbater said:


> I guess. I like the rest of the keys on my keyboard too.
> 
> The person below me is a bigger postwhore than me..
> 
> 
> 
> A


False. Compare our post counts. 

The person below me is a know it all...come on Jolly.  just kidding...


----------



## Lagniappe2008

False

The person below me looks at the seas forecast every day and then says a few bad words once he/she sees how bad the forecast is.


----------



## DJ77360

True.....most of the time. I have been referred to as a "Fair Weather Fisherman".


The person below me wishes he had my boat and was as good looking as ME.


----------



## Trouthunter

False, I like my boat and I'm too old to worry about being good looking. 

The person below me is having his third cup of coffee.

TH


----------



## 9121SS

False, I love my boat and I'm sure I'm already better looking than you! 

The person below me uses live bait.


----------



## swifty

9121SS said:


> False, I love my boat and I'm sure I'm already better looking than you!
> 
> The person below me uses live bait.


True. Much better than slinging them Chickengirl lures. 

Person below me drinks their coffee with cream and sugar. hwell:


----------



## Mini-x Fan

swifty said:


> True. Much better than slinging them Chickengirl lures.
> 
> Person below me drinks their coffee with cream and sugar. hwell:


False, I drink my coffee black.

The person below me wishes they had my fish repelling abilities.


----------



## the_dude_abides

False, I can repel fish all by myself.

The person below me likes giving full front hugs to strangers.


----------



## mastercylinder60

^ True.


----------



## swifty

mastercylinder said:


> ^ True.


:biggrin: Hope all is well MC.


----------



## B-Webb

True

The person below me has a down payment on a new SCB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

False, no boat coming.

The person below me is on vacation this week like me.


----------



## Fish_On!

False.

The person below me only fishes braided line because they think it's the best overall fishing line.


----------



## kunder3006

False 
The person below me really needs to trim them nose and ear hair


----------



## HTownBoi281

False!! I asian!! I have no hair!!

The person below me digs for gold and flicks it in the water talkin' bout "Thats my secret to luring the fish my way!!"


----------



## 9121SS

LOL! False.

The person below me has been in Banned camp!


----------



## BretE

HTownBoi281 said:


> False!! I asian!! I have no hair!!
> 
> The person below me digs for gold and flicks it in the water talkin' bout "Thats my secret to luring the fish my way!!"


True........

The person below be realizes MC is the only one who farked this up.....


----------



## tpool

True -as usual 

The person below me got underwear in their stocking or under the tree for Christmas...


----------



## Briscoe

True
The person below me likes to burn the shore lines


----------



## rattletrap

False
The person below throws a topwater to often like I do


----------



## iridered2003

false, i throw spoons


----------



## lordbater

I do.

The person below me has just decided it's time for a cold beer.

Edit: much like I just have..


----------



## ccbluewater

True, but isn't it always??

The person below me is reading this on his iPhone from the crapper!


----------



## coolbeing

False, Android

The person below me wears waders in the summer.


----------



## Bob Keyes

false

The print on my I-Phone is too small to read this on the crapper, but the person below me can't either they don't have an I-Phone


----------



## fishfeeder

Bob Keyes said:


> false
> 
> The print on my I-Phone is too small to read this on the crapper, but the person below me can't either they don't have an I-Phone


true

The person below me spends way too much time on 2Cool at work...


----------



## Pier Pressure

True, what else is there to do at work?

The person below me just cut one and is blaming it on the guy in the other office.


----------



## WillieT

Very true.

The person below me is wishing he was married to a Brazillian lap dancer.


----------



## Parafirediesel

shaggydog said:


> Very true.
> 
> The person below me is wishing he was married to a Brazillian lap dancer.


False my wife is way smoking hot (no she is not on two cool, and yes Ive posted a pic before):cheers:

The person below me wishes he was chunking a plastic right now!


----------



## Doubleover

False, I wish it was summertime and I had a croaker on the end of my line!

The person below me wants to ban croaker fishing.....


----------



## Nwilkins

True


The person below me hates cleaning flounder


----------



## davis300

False....don't mind cause the reward at the end!

The person below me drives a foreign car/truck.


----------



## 9121SS

davis300 said:


> False....don't mind cause the reward at the end!
> 
> The person below me drives a foreign car/truck.


False!

The person below me likes to catch hard heads


----------



## finkikin

9121SS said:


> False!
> 
> The person below me likes to catch hard heads


False

The person below me is thinking the question I got was meant for MC...


----------



## wiltray4000

True

The person below me has fallen out of his boat at least once.


----------



## fishcatchr

True.

The person below me finds out where he will fish the upcoming weekend through 2cool reports.


----------



## Nwilkins

False,


The person below me loves weekend pictures


----------



## ComeFrom?

Say,

"You either need to stop taking drugs or start taking drugs or change your prescription." CF?


----------



## Y-Not

the person before me messed up.


----------



## 9121SS

Y-Not said:


> the person before me messed up.


Yes they did! LOL

The person below me wants a SCB!


----------



## PBD539

Nwilkins said:


> False,
> 
> The person below me loves weekend pictures


True, unless I end up in them!!

The person below me posts Snake threads on the TTMB!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

False..post timing
The Texans will win on Saturday... ..I already know the answer


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> Yes they did! LOL
> 
> The person below me wants a SCB!


False

The person below me has has STD's


----------



## jewfish

False, no one else wanted to follow that one!!


The person below me wanted to smell his neighbors wife


edit. and it went downhill from there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

jewfish said:


> False, no one else wanted to follow that one!!
> 
> The person below me wanted to smell his neighbors wife
> 
> edit. and it went downhill from there!!!!!!!!


True

The person below me wants Jenny McCarthy to make them a sandwich.


----------



## C-Rob

TRUE!

The person below me actully has had Jenny McCarthy make them a sandwich....


----------



## reelthreat

False, I made the sandwich myself.


the person below me farts, smells it then tells the people around him "you got to get a wiff of this".


----------



## manwitaplan

True only at deer camp with the heater on!

The person below me has 3 burn handles!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

manwitaplan said:


> True only at deer camp with the heater on!
> 
> The person below me has 3 burn handles!


False...Only two

The person below me got caught masturbating by his Dad when he was 14


----------



## 9121SS

Tr...uuh False!

The person below me has had a pic taken with there buddys fish.


----------



## lordbater

jewfish said:


> False, no one else wanted to follow that one!!
> 
> The person below me doesn't want to smell his neighbors wife
> 
> edit. and it went downhill from there!!!!!!!!


The person below me is good at typing with one hand..


----------



## fishingcacher

false.

The person below me owns more fishing equipment than they could ever need or use.


----------



## Main Frame 8

fishingcacher said:


> false.
> 
> The person below me owns more fishing equipment than they could ever need or use.


False- There is no such thing as too much fishing equipment

The person below me is a closet Sooner fan.


----------



## Nwilkins

False



The person below me always thinks,,,,,,,, Just one more cast


----------



## marshmadness

False no such thing as too much fishing equipment!!

The person below me read every post on this thread.


----------



## chrigging

False,...I skipped to the last page

The person below me is looking up


----------



## Bayscout22

False, I'm looking down at my keyboard.

The person below thinks the Texans will blow it on saturday.


----------



## JuanGrande

False. Texas A&M class of 2002 WHOOP!

The person below me actually went to UT.


----------



## drfishalot

false, went to OU

person below me thinks snapper are endangered


----------



## HoustonKid

False. TAMU class of 93

The person below me thinks the SEC in now better.

Timing. True/false on the snapper. Have no idea.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

HC said:


> False. TAMU class of 93
> 
> The person below me thinks the SEC in now better.
> 
> Timing. True/false on the snapper. Have no idea.


Don't really give a rats arse.

The person below me is fishing this Sunday.


----------



## prokat

False
the person below me has seen jenny mcarthy in the recent issue of playboy....wow!


----------



## 9121SS

False

The person below me likes Capt Daves food pics


----------



## Country Boy

9121SS said:


> False
> 
> The person below me likes Capt Daves food pics


True

The person below me aint got laid in a month of Sundays


----------



## reelthreat

False, that would be TWO months of Sunday's... I'm married.


the person below me doesn't care what year and what college all you tards went to.


----------



## chrigging

False....
the person above me can below me............haha....just kidding


----------



## 9121SS

reelthreat said:


> False, that would be TWO months of Sunday's... I'm married.
> 
> the person below me doesn't care what year and what college all you tards went to.


True!

The person below me likes beer.....Lots of beer!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> True!
> 
> The person below me likes beer.....Lots of beer!


True, but I have cut WAY back

The person below me knows his arse from a hole in the ground


----------



## Bull Red

True!

The person below me is a bigger tackle ho than I am.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Not sure but it's getting bad


Person below me thinks his boat runs the skinniest


----------



## Tankfxr

False Mine is broke


Person below me Works in the oilfield.


----------



## Bull Red

False.

The person below me thinks this game is funny.


----------



## Txducksndogs

False

The person below me took Gilberts hose

Now it's funny!


----------



## surf_ox

Txducksndogs said:


> False
> 
> The person below me took Gilberts hose
> 
> Now it's funny!


False...whos Gilbert.

the person below me is watching the clock ready to go home and wasting time looking at this thread.


----------



## prokat

True
person below me has a cold beer at the house


----------



## baitbuckett

false..
the person below me froze his balls off today at work!


----------



## Texican89

True! 

The person below me left work early today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

baitbuckett said:


> false..
> the person below me froze his balls off today at work!


False...Sat in a nice warm office telling others what to do

The person below me will be cuddling to something sweet when they get home! :smile:


----------



## Texican89

False... Will be making a sammich instead.

The person below me didn't understand the joke.


----------



## manwitaplan

False..... I love sammich's myself

The person below me thinks driving slow in the left lane is cool and their right!


----------



## 9121SS

manwitaplan said:


> False..... I love sammich's myself
> 
> The person below me thinks driving slow in the left lane is cool and their right!


False!.. I can't stand that!

The person below me thinks I'm going to work tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## djwag94

9121SS said:


> False!.. I can't stand that!
> 
> The person below me thinks I'm going to work tomorrow. :smile:


False: I heard you don't work. lol

The person below is cooking tonight.


----------



## JoeBob

false, got the crud and eating soup

the person below me hasn't stopped beating his wife


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

she deserved it....

The person below me cant spell


----------



## jettytarpon

fasle

the person below me is still a vrgin

JT


----------



## I Fall In

True, a born again virgin. 
The person below me is still in the closet.


----------



## ronbeaux

True. The dang door locked and I can't get out(help?)

The person below me took most of the season to figure out how to climb a tree with his new climbing stand.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> True, a born again virgin.
> The person below me is still in the closet.


Nope...I came out of the closet years ago. I was a self admitted bait soaker back then, but gave it all up for pure artificial for the last 15 years or so.

The person below me still soaks bait...


----------



## manwitaplan

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nope...I came out of the closet years ago. I was a self admitted bait soaker back then, but gave it all up for pure artificial for the last 15 years or so.
> 
> The person below me still soaks bait...


True....... my kids are still little!

The person below me loves Anderson Cooper!


----------



## spurgersalty

manwitaplan said:


> True....... my kids are still little!
> 
> The person below me loves Anderson Cooper!


False, Richard noggin.
The person below me is probably thinking the same thing as me....."I'm gonna run out ta green on this thread"
Great thread Randy:cheers:


----------



## Fish&Chips

False,
The person below me would love to have more vacation days.


----------



## clint623

True, I have NONE right now! Come on 6 more months for 1 week!
The person below me wishes it was winter all year long! (Hunting season)


----------



## davis300

True... Sucks that Sunday wraps up the season!

The person below me recently got his CHL.


----------



## jusintime

False...Have my CHl for over 9 years now...

The person below me screen name starts with a J


----------



## Krelb

False - But will be getting it soon.

The person below me is debating on wether to go hunting or fishing in the morning.


----------



## activescrape

False, I do not own a single gun

The person below me almost won the spelling bee in sixth grade.


----------



## country7

FOLSE..
the person below me is a balloon clown on the weekends...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

False but that sounds like an awesome job!

The person below me will dance a jig in the morning singing TGIF!


----------



## Big Willy

True, I like singing and dancing but then I start nights for a month Sunday night so that makes me a little sad. 

The person below me is going to answer the question I just answered. :spineyes:


----------



## clint623

False, I have to work Saturday but then I'm going to rent a yak from FTU and gonna hit the bays around here for the first time.

The person below me is thinking that this thread is pretty awesome!


----------



## Profish00

False
The person below me needs to get me a beer


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Profish00 said:


> False
> The person below me needs to get me a beer


True...I have one in the garage fridge but your lazy arse will have to get it yourself

The person below me needs to brush his teeth something fierce...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

True. Just inhaled an awesome homeade venison burger with tons of onions. 

The person below me needs to go to bed and get off 2 cool before his ol' lady gets pizzed!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

False, I wear the pants in this house. haha

The person below me thinks the Texans will beat the Bengals on Saturday.


----------



## sweenyite

False, but I wish they would.
The person below is going commando.


----------



## jettytarpon

always.

the person below me is a die hard nickleback/creed fan


----------



## poncho n' lefty

false...but i do like some of their stuff


the person below me trying to think of something clever to say..and wears a camo speedo around his garage at night


----------



## jeff.w

False

The person below me will hit refresh 14 times shortly after posting waiting for the reply


----------



## My Little Big boat

True



The person below me is drunk rite know


----------



## HAYBL

My Little Big boat said:


> True
> 
> The person below me is drunk rite know


True, some new kind of wine.

The person below me wishes Parafirediesel would repost the picture of his wife.


----------



## jettytarpon

true... 

the person below me doesnt like keystone


----------



## Blk Jck 224

HAYBL said:


> True, some new kind of wine.
> 
> The person below me wishes Parafirediesel would repost the picture of his wife.


True...I never saw the first one

The person below me is sitting at the computer with holes in his boxers


----------



## gunsmoke11

ot a chance the person below me is running skid marks in his shorts


----------



## 9121SS

gunsmoke11 said:


> ot a chance the person below me is running skid marks in his shorts


False!!!!!

Te person below me would like to go huntin with me tomorrow.:doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False!!!!!
> 
> Te person below me would like to go huntin with me tomorrow.:doowapsta


True...I would love to Randy, but I have to work.

I'd bet the guy below me would like to see more of this sponsor model...


----------



## rayfish

Very True

The person below is on nightshift


----------



## hammerdown

True, she kinda looks like my neighbors wife I want to smell!
The person below me has a third nipple.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hammerdown said:


> True, she kinda looks like my neighbors wife I want to smell!
> The person below me has a third nipple.


False...that is just a hickey from a wild New Year's Eve

The person below me didn't vote Democrat last November...


----------



## Pintabo

True.

The person below me is always looking in the boat classifieds section, even though he has a working boat (or two).


----------



## Reel Time

False, I have two already but I don't look in the classified for more.
The person below me follows the lunar calendar when they fish.


----------



## manwitaplan

true and for hunting also...

the person below me misses the lonely hearts forum..


----------



## dallasrick

False, even tho I need to find a good gal, but next guy thinks you can catch grouper in 9 mile waters, dont believe galveston party boats tell ya thats chit


----------



## hammerdown

False, the person below me shartted in their pants in 2012


----------



## eliottbiggs

False

The person below me is about to type the word false.


----------



## 1lazyasian

True but at the same time False........the person below me still fishes with a Barbie rod


----------



## fishinchick69

*The person below me*

False...I use a Penn

The person below me hates the cold weather


----------



## NaClH2O

fishinchick69 said:


> False...I use a Penn
> 
> The person below me hates the cold weather


False, I love the cold weather.

The person below me will be flying somewhere on Sunday.


----------



## Fishing Aggie

False

The person below me will be cheering against the Texans tomorrow


----------



## geezuphosdn

true

the person below me is a cereal killer


----------



## 24Buds

geezuphosdn said:


> true
> 
> the person below me is a cereal killer


true, I love Lucky Charms

The person below me drinks to an alarming excess


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

True.
The person below me wears batman underoos


----------



## Bob Keyes

false, the person below you is regimental
so is the person below me


----------



## lordbater

Yup, I'm the biggest ******* I know.

The person below me is wishing it was 5pm..


----------



## manwitaplan

False ..... Wishing it was 6:30 pm

The person below me thinks Bill Clinton was an awesome president


----------



## hammerdown

False, but he is cooler than his butch wife.
The person below me does yoga in their ****** tighties and no one knows about it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hammerdown said:


> False, but he is cooler than his butch wife.
> The person below me does yoga in their ****** tighties and no one knows about it.


False...But 24 Buds does

The person below me smells his fingers when he has toilet paper malfunction


----------



## lordbater

False, I have a bidet.

The person below me doesn't.


----------



## TIMBOv2

True, but i do have a water hose.
person below was a cowboys fan @ one time.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

False

The person below me had a peanut butter and spam sandwich for lunch.


----------



## saltie dawg

yea... cut the spam

The person below me found out who his boss' neighbor is and subscribed to a gay magazine with the neighbor's address and the boss' name.


----------



## finkikin

saltie dawg said:


> yea... cut the spam
> 
> The person below me found out who his boss' neighbor is and subscribed to a gay magazine with the neighbor's address and the boss' name.


That was a long time ago...

The person below me wants to take a yoga class but can't trust their farts.


----------



## MikeS2942

False..................never, not gona-duit.

The person below me needs to go fishing but won't!


----------



## Auer Power

True, because it's still deer season

The person below me threw up on New Years Eve


----------



## MapMaster

False, I waited until after Midnight.

The person below me is "Sofa King We Todd it"


----------



## carryyourbooks

False, but i had to youtube it to find out what was going on, so i might be partial.

The person below me has a stupid avatar!


----------



## devil1824

Maybe? 

The person below me is still at work


----------



## krfish

False, just got home from trimming trees at work all day.

The person below me gripes about people who fish with live bait.


----------



## carryyourbooks

krfish said:


> False, just got home from trimming trees at work all day.
> 
> The person below me gripes about people who fish with live bait.


false.

if this thread goes on forever, it will **** off mont.


----------



## manwitaplan

False ..... Mont loves useless bandwidth and traffic! 

The person below me has tried on women's panties before!


----------



## Reel Time

True... but then I wear them all the time because I'm a woman.
The person below me is in trouble with his wife.


----------



## Txducksndogs

true always!

the person below me knows Brad Luby


----------



## I Fall In

False
But the person below me has "Lubed Brady"


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False
> But the person below me has "Lubed Brady"


Was that her name?

The person below me had their cheese slide completely off their cracker


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False
> But the person below me has "Lubed Brady"


False, y'all are some sick humans.......i never feel alone though.

The person below me likes the longhorns, but its a closet aggie fan.


----------



## dbarham

carryyourbooks said:


> False, y'all are some sick humans.......i never feel alone though.
> 
> The person below me likes the longhorns, but its a closet aggie fan.


B.S Go johnny go go!! the person below me still belives in the TEXANS!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins

True,


The person below me can't believe that was a touchdown


----------



## devil1824

False

I didn't like it, but it was a td.

The person below me loves UT.


----------



## manwitaplan

False.............. 

The person below me jumped on Notre Dame's bandwagon this year!


----------



## spurgersalty

manwitaplan said:


> False..............
> 
> The person below me jumped on Notre Dame's bandwagon this year!


False I don't waste my time with football.
The person below me bought a new boat today.(an SCB)


----------



## slabnabbin

spurgersalty said:


> False I don't waste my time with football.
> The person below me bought a new boat today.(an SCB)


False

The person below me wants to take me fishing!


----------



## Nwilkins

True, I only fish Mondays tho, XLR8 gets to the spots fast


THe person below me hates Stoops


----------



## slabnabbin

Very true! Lets roll any Monday!
The person below me is drinking cold beer and watching the game!


----------



## devil1824

Thats a givin. 

The pbm doesn't even have a boat.


----------



## My Little Big boat

False



The person below me shot himself in the foot


----------



## lordbater

false, but my highschool shop teacher did...
twice.
rabbit hunting with a .22..

the person below me is half in the bag cuz it's Friday night..

A


----------



## clint623

True, sometimes... Only when I pretend to listen to my wife and she catches me.

The person below me is going to work tomorrow


----------



## Nwilkins

True, but teaching golf really isn't work


The person below me has a fire going watching the game


----------



## slabnabbin

Not yet but the way the beers are flowing and with a win there could be a massive bonfire in the yard!

The person below me will be hurting in the morning


----------



## carryyourbooks

False........well, at least i think so.

the pbm is not a college graduate; but is of higher-income, male, over the age of 35 who browses from home and has children; spends approximately five minutes per visit to the site and 58 seconds per pageview.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=377740&highlight=statistics+2cool


----------



## spurgersalty

carryyourbooks said:


> False........well, at least i think so.
> 
> the pbm is not a college graduate; but is of higher-income, male, over the age of 35 who browses from home and has children; spends approximately five minutes per visit to the site and 58 seconds per pageview.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=377740&highlight=statistics+2cool


True on the no college grad thingyhwell:
The person below me can't put 5 shots in 6" @ 300 yards.


----------



## Nwilkins

True, but, I can throw a fatboy 5 times 60 yards in the bullseye

The person below me is beginning to like Aggie Football


----------



## BretE

Nwilkins said:


> True, but, I can throw a fatboy 5 times 60 yards in the bullseye
> 
> The person below me is beginning to like Aggie Football


False.....wife is a UT grad....

person below me is not watching football right now....


----------



## spurgersalty

Brete said:


> False.....wife is a UT grad....
> 
> person below me is not watching football right now....


True
The person below me is thinking Brete is one lucky mo fo for bagging that double D


----------



## clint623

True! 
THe PBM ate a dinner that is gonna make him embarrassed to go out in public


----------



## Blk Jck 224

clint623 said:


> True!
> THe PBM ate a dinner that is gonna make him embarrassed to go out in public


True...if I stuck a reed in my arse I could play a symphony...

The person below me likes to stand between his dog & his favorite fire hydrant...


----------



## Shaky

false.....it's MY hydrant, the dog just hasnt learned who the alpha is!

The person below me can't breathe when he bends over to tie his shoes!


----------



## Timemachine

False....5'10" 165 pounds

The person below me took even LONGER than me to get the hang of this game.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Timemachine said:


> False....5'10" 165 pounds
> 
> The person below me took even LONGER than me to get the hang of this game.


True...I'm not that bright...

The person below me thought love was grand, until his divorce cost him 50 grand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I'm not that bright...
> 
> The person below me thought love was grand, until his divorce cost him 50 grand...


false....i'll just suck it up long enough until the children are grown.

the pbm gets manscaped!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> false....i'll just suck it up long enough until the children are grown.
> 
> the pbm gets manscaped!


False...I do it myself...

The person below me doesn't feel it is their fault for never learning to accept responsibility...


----------



## Reel Time

False, I am one of the most responsible people on the planet.
The person below me needs to wear deodorant more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Reel Time said:


> False, I am one of the most responsible people on the planet.
> The person below me needs to wear deodorant more.


False...My pheromones is what drives the women wild...

The person below me found marriage to be a three ring circus...Engagement Ring, Marriage Ring, then Suffering...


----------



## lordbater

Sorta true, I was poor, I only did 2 rings, the last 2.

The person below me is not sitting cozy on the couch reading a book because of the crapola weather outside..


----------



## Timemachine

True...I am wasting my time on the internet, learning

The person below me will be Blk Jck


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> Sorta true, I was poor, I only did 2 rings, the last 2.
> 
> The person below me is not sitting cozy on the couch reading a book because of the crapola weather outside..


True...I have to get off the computer, take the dog walking, take down the Christmas lights, get all the boxes down out of the attic to store the piles of indoor decorations until next year, help clean house, clean the pool, & get the boat ready to head to Sabine tomorrow...

The person below me is still trying to figure out why Kamikazi pilots wore helmets...


----------



## spurgersalty

Timemachine said:


> True...I am wasting my time on the internet, learning
> 
> The person below me will be Blk Jck


False. Beat him. Edit:hwell:
The PBM will go to the movies today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Timemachine said:


> True...I am wasting my time on the internet, learning
> 
> The person below me will be Blk Jck


:smile:


----------



## seabo

false. starred in one the other day though...

the person below me is periodically on 2cool while at the Texans game.


----------



## lordbater

Wrong, I don't even like hockey..

The person below me does..


----------



## beaucp

lordbater said:


> Wrong, I don't even like hockey..
> 
> The person below me does..


True.

The person below me is a die hard George Strait fan.


----------



## fishtale

Not a die hard, but who doesn't love that dude

the person below me blames everyone else


----------



## lordbater

fishtale said:


> Not a die hard, but who doesn't love that dude
> 
> the person below me blames everyone else


********, its yer fault!

The person below me is drunk or works the night shift.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reel Time

Nope!
The person below me is getting dressed for church.


----------



## jewfish

false
Was at church yesterday

Person below me plays tic tac to alone


----------



## Rubberback

False- Solitare
The person below owns a gun!!


----------



## Rusty S

True, the person below me has a dog named Spot. rs


----------



## lordbater

nope, CiCi, Brandy, and Pancho (sometimes called Pancho n Lefty, he only has one nut)

The person below me has 2.


----------



## Gator gar

True, Hershey and Brooklyn. The person below me wishes he/she was going to get some of this smoked sausage I'm about to make off the hog we just killed.


----------



## wrencher

True. My 7 year old made eggs, bacon and pancakes for breakfast. Needed sausage.
The person below me didn't make it to church this morning.


It's only money...... I'll make more!


----------



## reelthreat

Nope, I made it to church.

the person below me is "better off now then 4 years ago".


----------



## BretE

reelthreat said:


> Nope, I made it to church.
> 
> the person below me is "better off now then 4 years ago".


Very true....

The person below me hated to see Indy draft Andrew Luck...


----------



## Long Pole

False 

The person below me really like Romo more than Schaub.


----------



## lordbater

False, I don't like hockey.

The person below me didn't freeze their nads off taking the dogs to the river to play..


----------



## MB

True ( I've got battery powered NAD warmers ) 

The Person below me is Awesome, Good Looking, and Loves the person above them 

*MB*


----------



## Fish&Chips

False, False, & False, I don't know you....lol.

The person below me is wondering when this game will be over. LOL.


----------



## Melon

True.....It's over! 

Person below does sheetrock!


----------



## BretE

False...but I almost sheet a brick when that double drop walked out....

The person below me would like to take off tomorrow and help me clear my land....


----------



## reelthreat

True, only if it has and I could look around for arrowheads. 

The person below me likes to drink alone in their underwaer.


----------



## 9121SS

Brete said:


> False...but I almost sheet a brick when that double drop walked out....
> 
> The person below me would like to take off tomorrow and help me clear my land....


True, It has to be better that what I'm gonna be doing.

( WOW! I had no idea this thread would go this far. Sorry Mont! ) LOL

The person below me Is going to help Brete cause I can"t make it.


----------



## 9121SS

reelthreat said:


> True, only if it has and I could look around for arrowheads.
> 
> The person below me likes to drink alone in their underwaer.


You beat me to it!

True. I like to drink beer and I always wear underwear.

The person belw me Hates to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Nwilkins

False, I'm fishing tmrw, 


The person below me bought another Sarge rod at the boat show


----------



## BretE

False, but I'm going to check'em out this week....

The person below me would love to buy me one of those Sarge rods....


----------



## Nwilkins

True, just went out and picked up a back up



The person below me needs help finding fish


----------



## fishingtwo

false 
caught a limit today
person below me does


----------



## 9121SS

fishingtwo said:


> false
> caught a limit today
> person below me does


Sometimes I do! 

The person below me is sad that deer season is over.


----------



## BretE

9121SS said:


> Sometimes I do!
> 
> The person below me is sad that deer season is over.


False.....headed back next week....

The person below me fishes with live bait......only.....


----------



## Bull Fish

False I'm on a MLD 3 lease. I have till the 20th!

The person below me wishes they were on the same lease with me


----------



## Melon

Nope! Yea right! I'ts never over till the freezer is full! 



The person below me wears pink panties!


----------



## lordbater

False, unless you've seen those pics...

The person below me thinks the person above me is GHAYYYYYYYY.


----------



## My Little Big boat

True



The person below me has pics of the person above me in pink panties


----------



## SWANY

False
The person below me is drunk and trying to get to bed


----------



## carryyourbooks

SWANY said:


> False
> The person below me is drunk and trying to get to bed


false, but i wish i were after reading some of these meaningless posts.

the pbm is cranky.:hairout:


----------



## outlaw38

True, cause I'm working nights

The person below me is wondering why they are palying this game.


----------



## wayne80

True. 



The person below me wishes there wife would quit bit**ING about how much he fishes.


----------



## ELF62

False...I rarely get to fish...I work too much!

The person below me just woke up and can't remember how they got where they are.


----------



## Big Willy

ELF62 said:


> False...I rarely get to fish...I work too much!
> 
> The person below me just woke up and can't remember how they got where they are.


Nope, working nights but I have unfortunately been there before. Man there was this one New Years Eve party...

The person below me remembers Boashna :walkingsm


----------



## slopoke

Correct. The person below me remembers the optimum drift speed. :rybka:


----------



## 9121SS

slopoke said:


> Correct. The person below me remembers the optimum drift speed. :rybka:


False. I just hope when the motor breaks down I'm drifting towards the truck!

The person below me is happy to be back at work today.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Very false,
The pbm eats boogers, lol.


----------



## 24Buds

TIMBOv2 said:


> Very false,
> The pbm eats boogers, lol.


 false, I eat most anything, but not boogers or McRibs.

The person below me actually likes McRibs


----------



## lordbater

I used to but haven't reaffirmed that lately..

The person below me thinks 24 is getting soft in his old age.. that or developing stomach problems..


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Very false, 60 is starting to feel a little soft but still has a long way to go. 

The person below me thinks they can out drink 24 Buds in a beer drinking contest.


----------



## OttoMan

Idk never met the fellow but to make it interesting, true
The person below me is thinking about what they should eat for lunch.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Shallow Minded said:


> Very false, 60 is starting to feel a little soft but still has a long way to go.
> 
> The person below me thinks they can out drink 24 Buds in a beer drinking contest.


false, may have been able to in my younger days, but i'm smarter now and more vulnerable to alcohol.

the pbm thinks they can out eat 24 Buds and Cap't Dave's cookin'.:brew:


----------



## 9121SS

carryyourbooks said:


> false, may have been able to in my younger days, but i'm smarter now and more vulnerable to alcohol.
> 
> the pbm thinks they can out eat 24 Buds and Cap't Dave's cookin'.:brew:


False. It's not how much 24 eats, it's what he will eat! 
I would love to try Capt D's cooking.

The person below me is sneaking out early for lunch.


----------



## fishing-guru

True. I had Taco Bell. 

The person below me wants to be fishing instead of working right now.


----------



## geezuphosdn

false...it's too cold.

The person below me raped the horses and rode off on the women.


----------



## carryyourbooks

geezuphosdn said:


> false...it's too cold.
> 
> The person below me raped the horses and rode off on the women.


false.

the pbm still needs to take down the xmas lights.:work:


----------



## aggieanglr

False. The wife beat me to it!
The person below me is going to the Houston Boat show tomorrow.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

aggieanglr said:


> False. The wife beat me to it!
> The person below me is going to the Houston Boat show tomorrow.


False...Already have everything I need...

The person below me is coming over tonight to help me clean all the fish I caught yesterday...


----------



## Big Willy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Already have everything I need...
> 
> The person below me is coming over tonight to help me clean all the fish I caught yesterday...


False, I would but I'm working...:rotfl: Maybe if you ever took me fishing I would be able to help :frown:

The person below me has pooped their pants before.


----------



## 24Buds

Big Willy said:


> False, I would but I'm working...:rotfl: Maybe if you ever took me fishing I would be able to help :frown:
> 
> The person below me has pooped their pants before.


I don't want to play anymore....

The person below me got stuck at San Luis pass


----------



## I Fall In

True
The person below me drove by and wouldn't pull me out because his live croakers might die.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I Fall In said:


> True
> The person below me drove by and wouldn't pull me out because his live croakers might die.


True

the person below me told me not to make eye contact with the person above me while passing him stuck in San Luis


----------



## 82cowboys

False.

The Person below me hasn't had sex in a month.


----------



## sweenyite

False.
The person below me spent all day Saturday looking for the Cowboys game on TV...


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Absolutely false, my 2 favorite teams are the Texans and whoever is playing Dallas.

The person below me has been converted by M.C. and now wants to argue with everyone...


----------



## sweenyite

False, False, False, False, False! I shall never surrender!
TPB is seriously contemplating Hair Club For Men


----------



## NaClH2O

False.
The person below me did not go to work today.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

True.

The person below me thinks this is the gayest thread .....ever!


----------



## sweenyite

False, I have seen some real doozies here.
TPB is happy about our SS taxes going up.


----------



## ELF62

False....but they really didn't go up....they were just reinstated to the previous rate...sux though.

TPB me loves raw oysters and beer!


----------



## slopoke

True. But like so many pleasurable things, they're a lil' bit scary. The more beer you drink, the less scary they are. 

The person below me thinks he shoulda dug his zombie bunker a lil' bit deeper.


----------



## dbarham

i can barely get a signal way down here the person below me thinks notre dame will come back


----------



## ELF62

Fasle...just like that #1 ranking.

TPB me thinks the Texans have a chance next week.


----------



## BretE

ELF62 said:


> Fasle...just like that #1 ranking.
> 
> TPB me thinks the Texans have a chance next week.


True.....I'm a diehard......idiot....

The PBM thinks tomorrow is gonna be a great day to go fishing......


----------



## spurgersalty

Brete said:


> True.....I'm a diehard......idiot....
> 
> The PBM thinks tomorrow is gonna be a great day to go fishing......


False...I've seen the forecast
TPBM thinks any day is a great day to go fishing.


----------



## 9121SS

spurgersalty said:


> False...I've seen the forecast
> TPBM thinks any day is a great day to go fishing.


True! I don't get to go near enough!

TPB me wants a 2COOL sticker for there truck.


----------



## dbarham

send me one thanks the person below me is ****** huntin seasons over


----------



## spurgersalty

dbarham said:


> send me one thanks the person below me is ****** huntin seasons over


False.
I'm set to head to harper Texas February 23rd for some culling
TPBM is wishing they had grabbed another 6 pack at the store earlier


----------



## reelthreat

Nope, have plenty in the fridge.

The Peron below me would have like to have seen a better NC game on TV tonight.


----------



## Jomanchu

Very true. 

The person below me is at work and will be surfing 2cool for the next several hours.


----------



## ELF62

reelthreat said:


> Nope, have plenty in the fridge.
> 
> The Peron below me would have like to have seen a better NC game on TV tonight.


True...but it is what it is when you bring in the minor league.

TPB me is wanting to skip out on work tomorrow.


----------



## ELF62

Jomanchu said:


> Very true.
> 
> The person below me is at work and will be surfing 2cool for the next several hours.


True...

TPB me is wanting to skip out on work tomorrow


----------



## Blk Jck 224

ELF62 said:


> True...
> 
> TPB me is wanting to skip out on work tomorrow


False...To much chit going down right now that has taken years to resolve...

The person below me knows that my crew had 47 trout, 11 reds, & 3 flounder on Sunday...


----------



## bubbas kenner

ha ha ha thats me you bad to da bone bro I cant wait to get on that bad arse boat agaian you rock Robert what are you doing up.
the dude below me knows my real name hehehe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

bubbas kenner said:


> ha ha ha thats me you bad to da bone bro I cant wait to get on that bad arse boat agaian you rock Robert what are you doing up.
> the dude below me knows my real name hehehe.


I just finished cleaning up from Sunday...

Luv Ya Reuben...

The person below me needs to call someone tomorrow that they haven't talked to in a long time...


----------



## ELF62

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I just finished cleaning up from Sunday...
> 
> Luv Ya Reuben...
> 
> The person below me needs to call someone tomorrow that they haven't talked to in a long time...


False...if I haven't talked to them in a long time there is a reason.

The person below me is either getting ready to go home from work or going to work soon.


----------



## sweenyite

True. Heading to work.
The person below is going fishing today. Lucky dog!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

False,

The person below me needs a boat to get to work today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Minded said:


> False,
> 
> The person below me needs a boat to get to work today.


False...I don't work near the water...

Everyone is entitled to act stupid, but the person below me abuses the privilege...


----------



## Reel Time

Some may agree with you.
The PBM is stuck in traffic and will be late for work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...But I am going in late & using that as an excuse if needed...

The person below me gets a kick out of going in department store fitting rooms & yelling out..."Hey...Y'all are out of toilet paper in here...Can someone bring me another roll?"


----------



## Shallow_Minded

True, but I feel better after I'm finished.

The person below me is :an5:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Minded said:


> True, but I feel better after I'm finished.
> 
> The person below me is :an5:


True...I, like dolphins, am a mammal also...

The ugly person below be is sick of beauty being only skin deep & has adorable kidneys...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Shallow Minded said:


> True, but I feel better after I'm finished.
> 
> The person below me is :an5:


false.

the pbm abuses the diesel pump law......and thinks its funny when they whine about it on 2cool.sad3sm


----------



## YakMan

False but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night!

The pbm drives a Prius and loves kittens!


----------



## 9121SS

LOL! No way! I do love kittens, just don't like them after they grow up.

The pbm loves dogs.


----------



## Bull Red

True, but I will never hold a vigil for one.

The PBM is going to eat BBQ for lunch today.


----------



## slopoke

False. But I wish I was. 
The person below me loves girls with big ol' rumps. :bounce::biggrin::rybka:


----------



## KarrMar

True! That's all I got.
The pbm is at work and lovin it


----------



## Bull Red

Only half true.... I am at work. hwell:

The PBM would rather be hooked up on a big ole sow trout right now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bull Red said:


> Only half true.... I am at work. hwell:
> 
> The PBM would rather be hooked up on a big ole sow trout right now.


True...It might work some of this soreness out of my shoulders from fighting bruiser redfish all day Sunday...

The person below me ate a lot of paint chips as a kid...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can neither confirm nor deny that.

There is no person below me because this game is over.


----------



## Jasmillertime

false, this one is going to keep going

tpbm voted for obama and is still waiting for their change


----------



## sweenyite

False, I voted for the American.
The person below is in need of Beano!


----------



## mshtrout

True to the Beano!

It burns when the person below me pees!


----------



## BretE

mshtrout said:


> True to the Beano!
> 
> It burns when the person below me pees!


Define "it".......

The PBM will see me at the boat show tomorrow.......


----------



## sweenyite

False. I wish I could, but working.
The person below hates beer, bacon, and dogs.


----------



## Treble J

False, I have a beer and bacon wrapped hot dog everyday!

The pbm is full of chit!:biggrin:


----------



## sabinewhaler88

False... Just got off the pot! 

The person below me is eats hard heads!


----------



## Bull Red

False, but I did see some Yankees stringing some turd rustlers once. I asked them what they were catching and they pulled up a stringer full of hard heads and replied "Catfish!" It was hell keeping a straight face.

The PBM got an image in their head from the above story that made them smile.


----------



## slopoke

True. 

The person below me believes that eating Cheetos is a sport best played on a bean-bag chair...wearing the official uniform of boxers and a wife beater undershirt. :bounce:


----------



## sweenyite

Huh?


----------



## 9121SS

slopoke said:


> True.
> 
> The person below me believes that eating Cheetos is a sport best played on a bean-bag chair...wearing the official uniform of boxers and a wife beater undershirt. :bounce:


False!

The pbm throws tater chips in the water while fishing the bay to fool the potlickers.


----------



## sweenyite

Fritos work best.
TPB wants to invite me fishing on their boat.


----------



## 9121SS

True,but my boat's been sitten in the same spot so long I have to spray water on the hull to keep it from dry rotting!:headknock

The person below me would like to take my boat out and run it for me.


----------



## sweenyite

Deal!
The person below really can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> True,but my boat's been sitten in the same spot so long I have to spray water on the hull to keep it from dry rotting!:headknock
> 
> The person below me would like to take my boat out and run it for me.


True...Drag it down here & let's go run the hail out of it Randy.

The person below me will not be allowed to go fishing again if he comes home with crabs.


----------



## I Fall In

True 
The person below me got arrested for being naked on the jetties trying to catch crabs for bait.


----------



## clint623

I Fall In said:


> True
> The person below me got arrested for being naked on the jetties trying to catch crabs for bait.


Wow, I must've been really drunk that night.

The person below me thinks that his/her pockets are too shallow for George Strait tickets.


----------



## carryyourbooks

false, i get into george strait for free.

the pbm wishes they could see geoge fo' free!


----------



## 9121SS

HA! HA! I do get free tickets!

Now the PBM wants free tickets


----------



## SWANY

9121SS said:


> HA! HA! I do get free tickets!
> 
> Now the PBM wants free tickets


True

the PBM is sipping Crown Reserve


----------



## sweenyite

Hell, why not?
TBM doesn't know who George Strait is.


----------



## manwitaplan

False .... he is in metallica!

TBM still thinks Notre Dame should be number 1!


----------



## carryyourbooks

manwitaplan said:


> False .... he is in metallica!
> 
> TBM still thinks Notre Dame should be number 1!


false, i think the aggies should be #1.

the pbm thinks the aggies should debut #1.


----------



## lordbater

Are we still talking hockey?

Tpbm is wishing they were about to have supper w my lovely gf and teach how to throw some bones. (Dominos you sick ***************). 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> Are we still talking hockey?
> 
> Tpbm is wishing they were about to have supper w my lovely gf and teach how to throw some bones. (Dominos you sick ***************).
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


True...I've had your girlfriend kick my arse one too many times playing dominoes, although she makes a great dinner date...

The person below me understands that the early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese...


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I've had your girlfriend kick my arse one too many times playing dominoes, although she makes a great dinner date...
> 
> The person below me understands that the early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese...


HA! True

The person below me is lovin this weather.-


----------



## KarrMar

True! Love that rain!
Tpbm is dreading their commute in it.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

False, I'm at work by 4:30 and miss the traffic.

The person belows me loves the fact that Biden is in charge of gun reform laws.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Minded said:


> False, I'm at work by 4:30 and miss the traffic.
> 
> The person belows me loves the fact that Biden is in charge of gun reform laws.


False...I just threw up a little in my mouth...

The person below me isn't suffering with insanity, they are enjoying every minute of it...


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I just threw up a little in my mouth...
> 
> The person below me isn't suffering with insanity, they are enjoying every minute of it...


This would be true. Me, myself and the rest of the voices in my head due enjoy our world.

The sucker under me is being blackmailed by TXGoddess over a "love child".


----------



## 9121SS

So that's who's been calling me! LOL FALSE!!

The person under me only eats trout over 28".


----------



## BretE

9121SS said:


> So that's who's been calling me! LOL FALSE!!
> 
> The person under me only eats trout over 28".


False, never caught one but I'm convinced this is my year!

The PBM watches the Houston traffic reports every morning but doesn't drive anywhere close to Houston......


----------



## carryyourbooks

Brete said:


> False, never caught one but I'm convinced this is my year!
> 
> The PBM watches the Houston traffic reports every morning but doesn't drive anywhere close to Houston......


false, i use the grand parkway and just go around it all.

the pbm feels sleepy when it rains good.


----------



## clint623

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i use the grand parkway and just go around it all.
> 
> the pbm feels sleepy when it rains good.


true, which is not good when your working 12 stories up on a construction site.
tpbm wants to tell me how they keep their dogs feet from getting cut up on oyster shells while duck huning. (little boots dont work)


----------



## Blk Jck 224

clint623 said:


> true, which is not good when your working 12 stories up on a construction site.
> tpbm wants to tell me how they keep their dogs feet from getting cut up on oyster shells while duck huning. (little boots dont work)


True...Quit taking your dog duck hunting where there is oyster shell...

The person below me never wastes an erection even if he is all alone, never passes up a chance to pee, & never trusts a fart...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Quit taking your dog duck hunting where there is oyster shell...
> 
> The person below me never wastes an erection even if he is all alone, never passes up a chance to pee, & never trusts a fart...


false (i'm married), true, true (i'm married).

the pbm has more cats than dogs.:frown:


----------



## I Fall In

True, but only on Taco night.
The PBM likes tacos.


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> True, but only on Taco night.
> The PBM likes tacos.


 True. And hot wings with cold beer.
TPB is ready for the weekend.


----------



## manwitaplan

True.... Fund raiser poker tournament in Alvin!

TBM is a junior game warden on all forums!


----------



## clint623

far from true. i dont give a **** about your decisions.

tpbm likes to look and read playboys or hustler while on "the pot"


----------



## Blk Jck 224

clint623 said:


> far from true. i dont give a **** about your decisions.
> 
> tpbm likes to look and read playboys or hustler while on "the pot"


False...I don't smoke that chit anymore...

The person below me will get sent to camp if he starts one more thread about govermental gun control...


----------



## 9121SS

Not me, but I know who!

The person below me is stocking up on firewood for the blizzard thats coming on the 25th.


----------



## carryyourbooks

9121SS said:


> Not me, but I know who!
> 
> The person below me is stocking up on firewood for the blizzard thats coming on the 25th.


false, i like it when its cold.

tpbm will tell everyone what their New Year resolution is.


----------



## krfish

True

My New Years resolution is to fish more!


----------



## krfish

The person below me is upset that Rob Ryan got the boot in Dallas.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Flase 

TPBM likes to fish Baffin Bay and the Land Cut.


----------



## clint623

Copano/Aransas said:


> Flase
> 
> TPBM likes to fish Baffin Bay and the Land Cut.


false, my homewaters are san antonio bay and POC.

tpbm, thinks a kayak would be alot better with a small motor on it.


----------



## SWANY

clint623 said:


> false, my homewaters are san antonio bay and POC.
> 
> tpbm, thinks a kayak would be alot better with a small motor on it.


False, I like the workout

The pbm is calling in sick for work tomorrow but doesnt know why.


----------



## 9121SS

SWANY said:


> False, I like the workout
> 
> The pbm is calling in sick for work tomorrow but doesnt know why.


I've thought about it.

The person below me drives 50 mph in the left lane on the beltway!:headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks

9121SS said:


> I've thought about it.
> 
> The person below me drives 50 mph in the left lane on the beltway!:headknock


true, when the speed limit is 40.

tpbm needs to turn in his driving license due to old age.:work:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> true, when the speed limit is 40.
> 
> tpbm needs to turn in his driving license due to old age.:work:


False...What's a driving license?

The person below me thinks the real trouble with reality is the absence of background music...


----------



## BretE

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...What's a driving license?
> 
> The person below me thinks the real trouble with reality is the absence of background music...


False.....you mean you don't hear it???

The PBM got rained outta the boat show today too.....


----------



## clint623

Brete said:


> False.....you mean you don't hear it???
> 
> The PBM got rained outta the boat show today too.....


False, already went and it was disappointing. Nobody knew anything about the boats they're selling and I didn't see any SCB's even though I saw his truck with the SCB logo on it. Also, too many $400-500,000 boats.

TPBM is waiting for the IRS to come take your hard earned money come march.


----------



## carryyourbooks

clint623 said:


> False, already went and it was disappointing. Nobody knew anything about the boats they're selling and I didn't see any SCB's even though I saw his truck with the SCB logo on it. Also, too many $400-500,000 boats.
> 
> TPBM is waiting for the IRS to come take your hard earned money come march.


false.......obama was in line first.

tpbm hasn't been fishing in 6 months.


----------



## TIMBOv2

False, only been a week ago.

Tpbm has read all posts in this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> False, only been a week ago.
> 
> Tpbm has read all posts in this thread.


False...I just duck in & out sharing my wisdom...

The person below me knows that two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts will get you back on the interstate...


----------



## KarrMar

False. 3 lefts and I'm in the drink.
TPBM is goin fishin today. With live bait.


----------



## sweenyite

False, working!
TPBM is old enough to know better but still too young to care.


----------



## shallowgal

True...and probably will be true for the rest of my life!

TPBM secretly "manscapes"


----------



## 9121SS

That would be 24 Buds!

TPBM wears a speedo while at the beach.


----------



## TexasTom

*FALSE!!!!!!!! Scary thought that is.... LOL*

TPBM still likes to fish with a cane pole sometimes, mostly with the grandkids


----------



## carryyourbooks

TexasTom said:


> *FALSE!!!!!!!! Scary thought that is.... LOL*
> 
> TPBM still likes to fish with a cane pole sometimes, mostly with the grandkids


false, but that's how i started with my dad.

tpbm thinks he/she is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cooler when they are on 2cool.


----------



## Bull Red

False.... I think I'm way cooler all the time. 

TPBM ate boogers as a kid.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I didn't start eating boogers until my adult years...

The person below me didn't think the rectal thermometer tasted funny at the Doctor's office...


----------



## hammerdown

True, it wasn't bad. But I can't get the corn out of my teeth!
The person below me thinks only potlickers have Blackjacks.


----------



## 9121SS

hammerdown said:


> True, it wasn't bad. But I can't get the corn out of my teeth!
> The person below me thinks only potlickers have Blackjacks.


TRUE! :smile: LOL

The person below me thinks that everyone that does NOT have a Black Jack is a potlicker!


----------



## manwitaplan

TRUE....LOL...................

The person below me is afraid to start a snake thread on the TTMB!


----------



## BretE

Oh hell no....I'd rather wrestle an alligator in a phone booth....

The PBM believes if you ain't cheatin you ain't tryin......


----------



## sweenyite

True. And if you aren't tearing anything up, you're not using your equipment to it's full potential!

TPBM pays someone to change his engine oil. Yuppy.


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> True. And if you aren't tearing anything up, you're not using your equipment to it's full potential!
> 
> TPBM pays someone to change his engine oil. Yuppy.


true...i'm too fat, too short, and too old to go huntin' an oil filter.

tpbm taught blackjack how to fish!


----------



## 9121SS

carryyourbooks said:


> true...i'm too fat, too short, and too old to go huntin' an oil filter.
> 
> tpbm taught blackjack how to fish!


True! :slimer: That's why he's so good at it!

The persom below me wants to fish with blackjack, buy all the gas, beer, food, clean the fish and the boat!


----------



## carryyourbooks

9121SS said:


> True! :slimer: That's why he's so good at it!
> 
> The persom below me wants to fish with blackjack, buy all the gas, beer, food, clean the fish and the boat!


false. i'll just wait for supper.

tpbm is wondering where all this rain we were supposed to get today is.


----------



## sweenyite

False, been shooting hoops with the kiddos and hoping the rain holds off longer.
TPBM dreams about Roseanne Barr and Oprah.


----------



## hammerdown

Very true especially while they wrestle in cream corn.
The person below me has cupped a fart and smelled it before.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False, although I did cup one for your Sister when we were dating...

The person below me has always found their road to success to be under construction...


----------



## I Fall In

False. It was wide open, but my truck wouldn't start.
TPBM wishes he could retire and travel around the world looking for Bigfoot.


----------



## dan_wrider

I Fall In said:


> False. It was wide open, but my truck wouldn't start.
> TPBM wishes he could retire and travel around the world looking for Bigfoot.


False. That's definitely NOT a squatch In those woods.

Tpbm has as much trouble as me coming up with something clever to write here.


----------



## KarrMar

True. I'm still visualizing cupping that fart
Tpbm has had enough of this thread


----------



## I Fall In

False
TPBM is obsessed with Corn and Fat Women. sad3sm


----------



## 9121SS

KarrMar said:


> True. I'm still visualizing cupping that fart
> Tpbm has had enough of this thread


False, but I never thought it would go this far!

tpbm is workinbg today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

True...I will have to return to my place of employment tomorrow & take a break...

The person below me will be happy this afternoon when Kubiac & Schaub remove their tampons, & play some football capable of beating the Patriots...


----------



## krfish

True! I'm praying it happens.

The person below me had the Broncos and Packers picked to win.


----------



## I Fall In

True, but they'll probably need a heavy duty crane to yank them out.
Tpbm wishes they were having biscuits and gravy for breakfast like me.


----------



## BretE

False....wife just cooked me a big'ol plate of eggs, hash browns, Oryx pan sausage and toast!

The PBM is already getting loosened up to biotch about Kubiak and Schaub all day....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...It started yesterday. I have a thick layer of Boudreaux Butt Paste on so my arse so that it doesn't get chapped too bad...

The person below me is already on their second beer...


----------



## BretE

False.....I took care of that yesterday when I snapped my brand new Sarge custom rod in half 20 minutes after I bought it......there were tears in my beer....

The PBM is already on the second Jack and water....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

False, I am at work!

Tpbm was wondering when I'd chime in...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Smackdaddy53 said:


> False, I am at work!
> 
> Tpbm was wondering when I'd chime in...
> 
> False...Knew it was fixing to happen. Like a herpetic lesion we know you will soon be rearing your ugly head...
> 
> The person below me knows the difference between love & herpes...


----------



## I Fall In

True herpes last forever.
TPBM thinks I have made the best posts on this thread.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True herpes last forever.
> TPBM thinks I have made the best posts on this thread.


true.....i tried to green ya up a few posts back.........says must spread.

tpbm will be drunk before the texans game even starts.hwell:


----------



## hammerdown

False, I don't drink.
The PBM agrees with me that Blackjack should change his avatar and that we all are tired of looking at that gaay arse giggling dog!


----------



## I Fall In

False. Nothing wrong with a self portrait.
TPBM is browsing 2cool in their tighty whiteys.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

true but,
TPBM don't wear no drawers at all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

KEN KERLEY said:


> true but,
> TPBM don't wear no drawers at all.


Dam Skippy...Commando is how I roll...

The person below me knows that life has been harder for them because they are stupid...


----------



## Reel Time

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Commando is how I roll...
> 
> The person below me knows that life has been harder for them because they are stupid...


I know but luckily I have fooled everybody!
The person below me thinks Blackjack loves this game a little too much.!


----------



## 9121SS

True! He just likes seeing his post count go up!

The person below me likes to aggravate other 2coolers.


----------



## Bull Red

Only particular ones. LOL

The person below me thinks the Texans are going to win today!


----------



## wbay2crowded

False

The person below me quit beating his wife and watching midget pron.


----------



## carryyourbooks

wbay2crowded said:


> False
> 
> The person below me quit beating his wife and watching midget pron.


true on the wife beating....she beats back! false on the pron.

tpbm will have a "playoff" hangover in the morning and call in sick to work.:brew2:


----------



## BretE

False.....off tomorrow....

The PBM knows the person above me is avoiding The Sports Forum like the plague....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Brete said:


> False.....off tomorrow....
> 
> The PBM knows the person above me is avoiding The Sports Forum like the plague....


True...He also knows of the same old slime at the bottom of the well...

The person below me discovered the strawberry shampoo doesn't taste nearly as good as it smells...


----------



## KarrMar

True. What's up with that, anyway?
Tpbm ain't liking this cold weather


----------



## carryyourbooks

KarrMar said:


> True. What's up with that, anyway?
> Tpbm ain't liking this cold weather


false, i love cold, dreery weather.

tpbm is looking for super bowl tickets.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I'm done with football for the season...

The person below me can explain why these habanero peppers are hotter this morning that they were yesterday...


----------



## hammerdown

True, they just seem hotter today, because yesterday you were pumped full of MD 20 20 and couldn't tell.
The PBM has yet to catch a trout in 2013


----------



## Bull Red

Sad, but true. I haven't fished in 2013 yet. Gotta fix that soon.

TPBM doesn't like Mondays.


----------



## I Fall In

True, don't care much for Tuesday either.
TPBM still thinks Vince Young is the answer for the Texans.


----------



## 9121SS

Fale. I think Yates would be better.

The person below me doesn't know who Yates is...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> Fale. I think Yates would be better.
> 
> The person below me doesn't know who Yates is...


False...He is a bayou coming out of the marsh on the South Shoreline of East Galveston Bay...

The person below me recently had to have their Aricept dosage increased...


----------



## I Fall In

If that's like prescription Beano, True.
TPBM thinks I'll never catch up with them on post counts.


----------



## SWANY

I Fall In said:


> If that's like prescription Beano, True.
> TPBM thinks I'll never catch up with them on post counts.


False, I will never catch up to you

TPBM was going to grill tonight but ran out of propane half way thru


----------



## carryyourbooks

SWANY said:


> False, I will never catch up to you
> 
> TPBM was going to grill tonight but ran out of propane half way thru


false, i'll never run out of propane.

tpbm wants to bring me dinner!


----------



## hammerdown

I sure do! Where u at?
TPBM wants to go fishing with me tomorrow.


----------



## TIMBOv2

hammerdown said:


> I sure do! Where u at?
> TPBM wants to go fishing with me tomorrow.


Always looking to go fishing..
TPBM stumped his/ her toe on something last night.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> Always looking to go fishing..
> TPBM stumped his/ her toe on something last night.


True...Although I cannot reveal on a public forum what that 'something' was...

The person below me does not practice good hygiene because their bacterial flora is the only culture they possess...


----------



## I Fall In

False, I ain't got no culture.
TPBM knows what Blackjack stubbed his toe on and has video proof.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False, I ain't got no culture.
> TPBM knows what Blackjack stubbed his toe on and has video proof.


false, i don't really care about blackjack or his flippin' toe.

tpbm catches redfish and trout and then sells them to the local asian markets around town.


----------



## I Fall In

False I buy them from the asian market and tell everyone I caught them.
Tpbm wishes it would snow about a foot tonight so he can make snow angels.


----------



## Bull Red

False ~ I'm ready for summer!

TPBM is bored with this game.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Bull Red said:


> False ~ I'm ready for summer!
> 
> TPBM is bored with this game.


Not yet!
TPBM thinks Blackjack tripped over one of his wife's toys...LMAO:spineyes:


----------



## carryyourbooks

TIMBOv2 said:


> Not yet!
> TPBM thinks Blackjack tripped over one of his wife's toys...LMAO:spineyes:


kinda, i think blackjack is always trippin', trippin'.

tpbm is reminiscing of warmer days.:wink:


----------



## Rubberback

carryyourbooks said:


> kinda, i think blackjack is always trippin', trippin'.
> 
> tpbm is reminiscing of warmer days.:wink:


True, its been really cold here.
TPBM is thinking I wish it was Friday.


----------



## Tennif Shoe

It is Friday!

TPBM is a "fair weather" fisher.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Tennif Shoe said:


> It is Friday!
> 
> TPBM is a "fair weather" fisher.


True...You got me...I do most of my fishing in the climate controlled environment of Rose's Seafood...

The person below me believes that marriage is the leading cause of divorce...


----------



## I Fall In

True That and mistresses
Tpbm was wondering why this game won't die.


----------



## 9121SS

False. Becouse a few of us won't let it!

The person below me has kept up with this thread and is now posting on it for the first time.


----------



## devil1824

False. edit: keeping up/posted more then once
TPBM is enjoying an ice cold beer right now.


----------



## I Fall In

False Gotta work tonight
Tpbm thinks my wife was disrespectful for running out of propane in the middle of cooking and expecting me to change the tank on the grill.sad3sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False Gotta work tonight
> Tpbm thinks my wife was disrespectful for running out of propane in the middle of cooking and expecting me to change the tank on the grill.sad3sm


False...Your wife always has gas...

The person below me has this bumper sticker on his truck...


----------



## BretE

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Your wife always has gas...
> 
> The person below me has this bumper sticker on his truck...


False....I never lie.....unless there's no other way out......

The PBM wants one of those fancy assault type guns.....


----------



## lordbater

Brete said:


> False....I never lie.....unless there's no other way out......
> 
> The PBM wants one of those fancy assault type guns.....


False, I need one, or a few.

The person below me hates watching quanel x and that other dude on tv as much as I do.
Excuse me, I need to go vomit.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbarham

lordbater said:


> False, I need one, or a few.
> 
> The person below me hates watching quanel x and that other dude on tv as much as I do.
> Excuse me, I need to go vomit.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


DEAD ON! the person below me is ready for baseball season too!!


----------



## lordbater

yup. I can't stand hockey..

the person below me is not *** deep in effed up brokeass Vista machines right now..


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> yup. I can't stand hockey..
> 
> the person below me is not *** deep in effed up brokeass Vista machines right now..


true dat!

tpbm thinks nicki minaj is hot.


----------



## jtbailey

OH !!! NASTY !!!! so FALSE

TPBM is dreading working tommorow, while dreaming of going fishing


----------



## TIMBOv2

False, I love my job....... Sometimes
Tpbm is laying in bed reading this thread and thinking will it ever end!


----------



## BretE

False, it's the first thing I check out every morning.....after the traffic chicks....

The PBM is watching Duck Dynasty on the DVR like I am....


----------



## carryyourbooks

Brete said:


> False, it's the first thing I check out every morning.....after the traffic chicks....
> 
> The PBM is watching Duck Dynasty on the DVR like I am....


false, its AI.

tpbm wants to be on AI.


----------



## lordbater

Brete said:


> False, it's the first thing I check out every morning.....after the traffic chicks....
> 
> The PBM is watching Duck Dynasty on the DVR like I am....


W.T.F? is there new episodes already?



carryyourbooks said:


> false, its AI.
> 
> tpbm wants to be on AI.


false, I don't know what AI is.

The person below me thinks it's silly that 2Cool as invented a new acronym...


----------



## I Fall In

False I don't think anything is silly. Well maybe Chicken Girl.
TPBM thinks I am running out of material.:frown:


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> False I don't think anything is silly. Well maybe Chicken Girl.
> TPBM thinks I am running out of material.:frown:


Naa, It just takes us old guys a little longer to think up stuff!

The person below me is waiting for an 80 degree day to go fishing!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

You are correct sir.

The person below me is cooking spam samiches for supper.


----------



## lordbater

It took me a while to go to the comp store and get a new keyboard as I threw up all over it..

The person below me is wishing they were having what I'm having for dinner.

Hebert's stuffed pork chops ...... on the grill...

A


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> It took me a while to go to the comp store and get a new keyboard as I threw up all over it..
> 
> The person below me is wishing they were having what I'm having for dinner.
> 
> Hebert's stuffed pork chops ...... on the grill...
> 
> A


false, just got back from bw3's....mmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm full.

tpbm would like captain dave to publish a recipe book.:brew2:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> false, just got back from bw3's....mmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm full.
> 
> tpbm would like captain dave to publish a recipe book.:brew2:


True...He could probably make a little change selling them...

When the person below me goes swimming naked it referred to as 'chunky dipping'


----------



## lordbater

false, by a long shot..

The person below me wants to blow friday off and go get a beer for breakfast..


----------



## Reel Time

lordbater said:


> false, by a long shot..
> 
> The person below me wants to blow friday off and go get a beer for breakfast..


False, I had cereal for breakfast and vanilla Silk.
The person below me is going today on an architectural dig (oh wait, I'm doing that!)


----------



## jaycf7

FALSE LOL

TPBM is leaving work early at noon (LIKE ME) to go fishing....


----------



## carryyourbooks

jaycf7 said:


> FALSE LOL
> 
> TPBM is leaving work early at noon (LIKE ME) to go fishing....


true and false. is now considered early?

tpbm is looking out of their office window wishing they could go fishing on such a beautiful day.


----------



## jaycf7

carryyourbooks said:


> true and false. is now considered early?
> 
> tpbm is looking out of their office window wishing they could go fishing on such a beautiful day.


true and false again

I have the window in my clasroom closed so im not tempted to leave too early

TPBM is highly ****** from the fishing talk going on LOL


----------



## 9121SS

jaycf7 said:


> true and false again
> 
> I have the window in my clasroom closed so im not tempted to leave too early
> 
> TPBM is highly ****** from the fishing talk going on LOL


True, kinda. I was thinking about gettin out this weekend, but we just had a unit come in. Looks like 7/12's for the next 5 weeks! hwell:

TPBM wants my job!


----------



## BretE

9121SS said:


> True, kinda. I was thinking about gettin out this weekend, but we just had a unit come in. Looks like 7/12's for the next 5 weeks! hwell:
> 
> TPBM wants my job!


False....I want no part of your unit.....

The PBM is just getting out of bed.....like me....


----------



## 24Buds

Brete said:


> False....I want no part of your unit.....
> 
> The PBM is just getting out of bed.....like me....


false. I get up early everyday!

The person below me want to go hog hunting with me this afternoon! (and heavy drinking after)


----------



## Bull Fish

Both T/F!

I'll be on my place trying to fill my last 3 tags. 

The PBE really wants to help Dress the harvest this weekend!


----------



## I Fall In

False I want to undress the harlets.
Tpbm Wonders what Reeltime is really going digging for.


----------



## Reel Time

Ha! I have more crew coming to help tomorrow. We have uncovered things that were buried years ago.
The person below me wants to come help. It might be a blast!


----------



## I Fall In

False Shovels are for leaning on.
TPBM is going antiqueing tomorrow because his wife said so.


----------



## Shaky

False, she has to work, so I can fark off all day hunting pigs
and Im not officially married til March 9

tpbm is super jealous because I can drink beer and shoot pigs all day long tomorrow!


----------



## scwine

Shaky said:


> False, she has to work, so I can fark off all day hunting pigs
> and Im not officially married til March 9
> 
> tpbm is super jealous because I can drink beer and shoot pigs all day long tomorrow!


False, I am drinking beer all day tomorrow as well.
True, I am playing golf rather than shooting pigs.

TPBM is sick and has flu-like symptoms.


----------



## sweenyite

False, already been through all that crud.
TPBM has other ailments... and is in need of penicillan.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I have a strong healthy member...

The person below me knows that in just two days, tomorrow will be yesterday...


----------



## I Fall In

True and in 3 days it will be the day before yesterday.
TPBM believes being good at baiting should be done in front of their computer screen.


----------



## lordbater

False. I should know..

The person below me is not as ****** about having to work today as I am..


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> False. I should know..
> 
> The person below me is not as ****** about having to work today as I am..


true...........off i am.

tpbm is doing honey do projects instead of fishing.


----------



## I Fall In

False I hate children in pageants.
TPBM can't wait for the Texans game tomorrow.


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> False I hate children in pageants.
> TPBM can't wait for the Texans game tomorrow.


True! I have them all recorded. Watched them all yesterday and they still lost the last game. Gonna give them one more try tomorrow!

TPBM will sleep till noon tomorrow.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> True! I have them all recorded. Watched them all yesterday and they still lost the last game. Gonna give them one more try tomorrow!
> 
> TPBM will sleep till noon tomorrow.


False I'm launching @ 0430 in the morning to ensure I am the first one at one of my favorite Winter big trout spots.

The person below me wants to die in his sleep like his Grandfather did, not screaming & yelling like the passengers in his car.


----------



## drfishalot

BJ, tell us what time your getting back from fishing so we can resume tpbm game


----------



## Blk Jck 224

drfishalot said:


> BJ, tell us what time your getting back from fishing so we can resume tpbm game


I have to come off the water about noonish to be at Billy's Hall in Pearland @ 2PM for David Myers benefit planning meeting. You have over 24 hours to come up with clever chit to say.


----------



## I Fall In

The last two posts screwed up the system.
TPBM thinks Black Jack should post Gps numbers of where he is fishing tomorrow.


----------



## sweenyite

False, he should give me the numbers in person. Cuts down on the potlickers.
TPBM is searching for their lost chromosome. Not having any luck on eBay either.


----------



## dbarham

disregard the person above me!! the person below me wants the ravens to thrash Tom Brady!!!


----------



## lordbater

dbarham said:


> disregard the person above me!! the person below me wants the ravens to thrash Tom Brady!!!


The person above me assumed I know who Bill Brady is..

The person below me is glad he doesn't have funeral duties the next 2 days and is hopefully going fishing. Catch/drink one for me.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

Very True.
Tpbm thinks I'm way too old to be up this late.


----------



## Free_loader

I Fall In said:


> Very True.
> Tpbm thinks I'm way too old to be up this late.


False! I'm always up this late, Hell I don't get off work for another 7 hours!

The person below me is wondering who the hell I am because i haven't posted in FOREVER!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Free_loader said:


> False! I'm always up this late, Hell I don't get off work for another 7 hours!
> 
> The person below me is wondering who the hell I am because i haven't posted in FOREVER!


false.

tpbm is has their dvr set to record the inauguration.


----------



## sweenyite

False. I've already been to the circus as a kid. And the zoo. 
TPBM is going to post pics today of what they're grilling...


----------



## I Fall In

False. Nothing to grill. Neighbor put a lock on their chicken coop 
TPBM wants to distract my neighbor while I cut the lock.


----------



## Rubberback

False Your the reason they shouldn't ban 3o round clips.
TPBM is debating on what he or she is gonna do today.
Sorry, I own chickens.


----------



## TIMBOv2

False, I plan on working on the garden, but today is football day so therefore
Tpbm don't care about the Super Bowl anymore since their ain't nobody good left in the fight


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...Another reason to have a party...

The person below me was wondering why the frisbee was getting bigger, then it hit them...


----------



## I Fall In

True So that splains it.
Tpbm is wondering if Blk Jack caught any fish or just hit snooze 6 times and slept in.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> True So that splains it.
> Tpbm is wondering if Blk Jack caught any fish or just hit snooze 6 times and slept in.


False...He didn't catch chit because his buddy pussed out...Never set the alarm...

The person below me wonders why they can't taste their tongue...


----------



## I Fall In

False I can taste the right fork just not the left.
TPBM is wondering why Rubberback don't put doors on those stalls.


----------



## Rubberback

If it ain't broke don't fixs it!! 
TPBM is wishing the Texans were playing today.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Rubberback said:


> If it ain't broke don't fixs it!!
> TPBM is wishing the Texans were playing today.


true, but they hadn't played in a month or so........so who knows.

tpbm has jumped on the falcon bandwagon.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> true, but they hadn't played in a month or so........so who knows.
> 
> tpbm has jumped on the falcon bandwagon.


I like falcons, hawks, eagles, owls, & ospreys...Birds of prey are very kewl.

The person below me understands that to speak before they think parallels with wiping their butt before they drop a deuce...


----------



## lordbater

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like falcons, hawks, eagles, owls, & ospreys...Birds of prey are very kewl.
> 
> The person below me understands that to speak before they think parallels with wiping their butt before they drop a deuce...


Very true, but I inevitably eff up the first one all the time.

The person below me thinks bj's. 'Excuse' is lame..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

False. When you run with ghay arse gigglin dogs that's what happens.
TPBM believes it aint potlicking if you get there third and wait 45 seconds before casting.


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> False. When you run with ghay arse gigglin dogs that's what happens.
> TPBM believes it aint potlicking if you get there third and wait 45 seconds before casting.


That's the way I do it. :spineyes:

tpbm thinks it was too dang foggy to fish this morning.


----------



## I Fall In

False Coffee cleared the fog right up.
TPBM is waiting at his keyboard so he can be the 500th post on this thread.


----------



## sweenyite

False, I can't count that high.
TPBM is an unarmed man in a battle of wits.


----------



## I Fall In

Huh? Uhm uh OH False
Tpbm wants to ride the rainbow unicorn with Batman.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> Huh? Uhm uh OH False
> Tpbm wants to ride the rainbow unicorn with Batman.


False, I would like to drive that 4.2mil bat mobile though. (I have no idea what yer talkin bout.)

The person below me is enjoying their whiskey as much as I am right now. 
Salud!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Auer Power

False, can't drink on the job or the diet I'm on 

The person below me pee's in the shower when the urge arises.


----------



## Spotted Hawg

TRUE! As the need arises.

TPBM claims to be an Artie expert but always leaves the dock with a baitwell full of shrimp!


----------



## Mrschasintail

False, I do love arties, but don't claim to be a professional. 

TPBM is still suffering a hangover from Sat night.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...You don't get hangovers if you never quit drinking...

The person below me realizes MLK's dream for them was to have to work today...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...You don't get hangovers if you never quit drinking...
> 
> The person below me realizes MLK's dream for them was to have to work today...


true. i guess i will have to wait until i retire to go to the parade.

tpbm is at one of today's parades and will soon post up some pix to prove it.:dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> true. i guess i will have to wait until i retire to go to the parade.
> 
> tpbm is at one of today's parades and will soon post up some pix to prove it.:dance:


True...I'm here at the parade right now...

Here is a pic of the person below me who is marching in the parade...


----------



## sweenyite

False. Nasty, nasty, nasty. That's the Cowboy's beer boy.
TPBM thinks Obama's birthday should be a national holiday.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> False. Nasty, nasty, nasty. That's the Cowboy's beer boy.
> TPBM thinks Obama's birthday should be a national holiday.


Perhaps it will be if he meets the same fate as MLK...

The person below me would be in great shape if they ran as much as their mouth does...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps it will be if he meets the same fate as MLK...
> 
> The person below me would be in great shape if they ran as much as their mouth does...


true dat!

tpbm is already in great shape, but continues to run his mouth.:biggrin:


----------



## I Fall In

False/True
TPBM thinks the White half should serve as President this term.


----------



## TopDrive

only if he meets the same fate as JFK

TPBM is drinking wine out of a box!


----------



## Rubberback

Nope, Keystone Light!!
TPBM is wondering why the USA reelected our President.


----------



## sweenyite

False. I know why. A bunch of freeloading idiots did it.
TPBM thinks their get-up-and-go got up and left.


----------



## BretE

True.....about an hour ago....

The PBM couldn't fix their brakes so they made their horn louder....


----------



## sweenyite

Brakes? We don't need no stinkin' brakes!
TPBM had words with his wife last night. Unfortunately, he didn't get to use his.


----------



## rdtfishn

False, " Ill see you in the morning" was the words i used.
TPBM wishes he would of takin that extra day of vacation!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2

rdtfishn said:


> False, " Ill see you in the morning" was the words i used.
> TPBM wishes he would of takin that extra day of vacation!!!


True,true,true
Tpbm will hit the LOTTO and give me a cut just because of this thread


----------



## sweenyite

Deal! Where do you want me to cut you?
TPBM submitted a patent request for a helicopter ejection seat.


----------



## 9121SS

sweenyite said:


> Deal! Where do you want me to cut you?
> TPBM submitted a patent request for a helicopter ejection seat.


False. I did submit one for my truck!

Tpbm knows where Brad Luby is.


----------



## I Fall In

False You running out of material?
TPBM thinks those Dinner Mints in the urinal taste like pizz


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

False, I always wondered tho. 

Person below me hates that this is the last week of duck season.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False. I did submit one for my truck!
> 
> Tpbm knows where Brad Luby is.


True...










« Back

*Brad J Luby*

Claim & Edit Save Address to Mailer Saved Remove

20034 18th Fairway Dr
Humble, TX 77346-4507

*Age:*45-49*Associated: *Vincent J Luby, Susanne C Luby*Send me an email and tell me...*


Do you see some information that is out of date?
Is some information duplicated?
Do you think I might want to adjust what is displayed?

Sponsored Links
 See Brad's Phone Number

Print » To Mobile » To Outlook » 
.ads_records_avail ** margin: 10px;	line-height: 18px; font-size: 12px;	** .ads_records_avail a ** display:inline !important;	font-weight:normal; font-size: 12px;	**	#search_module_success ** line-height: normal;	**sponsored links 
*Brad Luby* 
» Background Records 
» Criminal Records 
» All Public Records 
» Court Records
» Address History 
Not the right person? 
Try these&#8230; 
Sponsored by PeopleFinders.com​
sponsored links 
*Brad Luby* 
» Phone number for Brad Available 
» Additional Phone Numbers and Addresses 
*Not the right person? 
*
Bradford James Luby, 48
Bradford James Luby, 48

Sponsored byPeopleFinders.com

Directions » View Neighbors »





















































© 2013 Microsoft Corporation © 2010 NAVTEQ © AND 
© 2013 Microsoft Corporation © 2010 NAVTEQ © AND

The person below me will be at the David Myers benefit @ Billy's Hall on 3/24/13...

www.davidmyersbenefit.com


----------



## lordbater

False, sad to say I don't believe I know who he is... 

The Person below me about to have a taste of an adult beverage to cut the dust of the trail from a long days work...


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> False, sad to say I don't believe I know who he is...
> 
> The Person below me about to have a taste of an adult beverage to cut the dust of the trail from a long days work...


True! I just got home from work...13 hour day!

The person below me believes we should bring back public hangings.


----------



## carryyourbooks

9121SS said:


> True! I just got home from work...13 hour day!
> 
> The person below me believes we should bring back public hangings.


true.

tpbm has a ball sack hanging off of his diesel truck.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher

False... have to haul enough balls already

The person below me likes to keep up with the kardashians


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Dam Skippy...










The person below me uses sarcasm to keep from telling people what they really think of them...


----------



## addjdd

True. Some people can't handle the truth. We all have to cope.
The person below wishes he was goin fishin today...Like me!


----------



## dbarham

addjdd said:


> True. Some people can't handle the truth. We all have to cope.
> The person below wishes he was goin fishin today...Like me!


Amen brother I'm going to work!! The person below me can't wait to get to the taco truck for breakfast.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

addjdd said:


> True. Some people can't handle the truth. We all have to cope.
> The person below wishes he was goin fishin today...Like me!


True...But I have to work. I bet I know where you are going! :wink:

The person below me had a photographic memory until they ran out of film...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...But I have to work. I bet I know where you are going! :wink:
> 
> The person below me had a photographic memory until they ran out of film...


true, my brain is stuck on the photograph of the kardashians.

tpbm has a chain hooked to his belt loop and to his wallet.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> true, my brain is stuck on the photograph of the kardashians.
> 
> tpbm has a chain hooked to his belt loop and to his wallet.


False, nor do I have one connecting a bunch of piercings, I'd be afraid I'd rip myself a new A hole if I sneezed..

The person below me has been spying on this thread waiting for an opportunity to play..


----------



## I Fall In

So False
TPBM was going to internet addiction rehab until he found out they didn't have wifi


----------



## krfish

False, although I might need to go to 2cool rehab so I won't be on here all the time.

tpbm just mixed a good drink or cracked open some cold beers this evening.


----------



## devil1824

krfish said:


> False, although I might need to go to 2cool rehab so I won't be on here all the time.
> 
> tpbm just mixed a good drink or cracked open some cold beers this evening.


TRUE!

Tpbm thinks that Garrett A Mueller is a thief!


----------



## I Fall In

It's on the internet so it must be TRUE
TPBM looked like this  when he looked in the mirror this morning.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> It's on the internet so it must be TRUE
> TPBM looked like this  when he looked in the mirror this morning.


False, my eyes weren't near so wide..

The person below me wishes I was done working so I could have a good taste...

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, my eyes weren't near so wide..
> 
> The person below me wishes I was done working so I could have a good taste...
> 
> A


False...I'm not sure what you like to taste once you get off work ...

The person below me has this bumper sticker on their car...


----------



## lordbater

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'm not sure what you like to taste once you get off work ...
> 
> The person below me has this bumper sticker on their car...


not participating in this round, just wanted to say...

come on man...

we may not have hoisted any (or have we) but, my online rep has got to be greater than that? right??

I was referring to some hard stuff... alright pervert, I mean whisky..

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> not participating in this round, just wanted to say...
> 
> come on man...
> 
> we may not have hoisted any (or have we) but, my online rep has got to be greater than that? right??
> 
> I was referring to some hard stuff... alright pervert, I mean whisky..
> 
> A


Invalid Entry...

The person below me has this bumper sticker on their car...


----------



## TIMBOv2

False black jack but we all need one,
Tpbm eats mullet on a weekly basis.


----------



## lordbater

TIMBOv2 said:


> False black jack but we all need one,
> Tpbm eats mullet on a weekly basis.


sorta, not really. I have once, on a dare. it was frozen and I cooked it on the camp fire..

The person below me is messing with tapatalk while driving in the fog...

a


----------



## sweenyite

lordbater said:


> sorta, not really. I have once, on a dare. it was frozen and I cooked it on the camp fire..
> 
> The person below me is messing with tapatalk while driving in the fog...
> 
> a


 False, I slept til 9 this morning. Day off. 
TPBM agrees that state waters should extend to 100 miles.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> False, I slept til 9 this morning. Day off.
> TPBM agrees that state waters should extend to 100 miles.


I dont really give a rats arse because I never leave the sight of land.

The person below me is a scheming outlaw & has a premeditated vision of discarding his fish carcasses back into the water after he cleans fish on his next trip.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I dont really give a rats arse because I never leave the sight of land.
> 
> The person below me is a scheming outlaw & has a premeditated vision of discarding his fish carcasses back into the water after he cleans fish on his next trip.


false, you have to catch fish to clean fish.

tpbm wonders why is summer here so early................in january???


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> false, you have to catch fish to clean fish.
> 
> tpbm wonders why is summer here so early................in january???


 Yes, and he's happy about it!
TPBM can't figure out what that piece of pipe is that is sticking out of the ground in his backyard...


----------



## lordbater

sweenyite said:


> Yes, and he's happy about it!
> TPBM can't figure out what that piece of pipe is that is sticking out of the ground in his backyard...


False, its a piece of pipe sticking out of the ground. 

The person below me is not enjoying an adult beverage on a patio in the Heights...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubberback

True ,I am at the farm waiting a few more hours for happy hour to begin.
TPBM Is enjoying this nice weather we are having?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Rubberback said:


> True ,I am at the farm waiting a few more hours for happy hour to begin.
> TPBM Is enjoying this nice weather we are having?


FALSE...I had my big trout pattern figured out & it had to warm up again. 

The person below me Old Lady provides warmth in the Winter, & shade in the Summer. :help:


----------



## big john o

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FALSE...I had my big trout pattern figured out & it had to warm up again.
> 
> The person below me Old Lady provides warmth in the Winter, & shade in the Summer. :help:


False, I aint got an ol lady...

The person below me has been duck hunting in POC and recently aquired a new set of decoys...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

big john o said:


> False, I aint got an ol lady...
> 
> The person below me has been duck hunting in POC and recently aquired a new set of decoys...


True...That set was all that would fit in my pirogue. I went back for more of the abandoned dekes but some one was out there picking them up & was just cussing up a storm...

The person below me also thinks Bretticu$ should post that bikini pic now to ensure victory...


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...That set was all that would fit in my pirogue. I went back for more of the abandoned dekes but some one was out there picking them up & was just cussing up a storm...
> 
> The person below me also thinks Bretticu$ should post that bikini pic now to ensure victory...


 True
Tpbm came on 2cool to ask if all the beer guzzlers like wine.


----------



## I Fall In

Uhm True
TPBM drinks because he doesn't believe in keeping things bottled up.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> Uhm True
> TPBM drinks because he doesn't believe in keeping things bottled up.


True...I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy...

The person below me has called his old lady to get things trimmed up so he can get some bikini pics to post on 2Cool when he gets home...


----------



## I Fall In

Whoop Whoop True. Then she smacked me and said go calm down old man before you run your blood pressure up again. hwell:
Tpbm Is an undercover PETA member and lifelong vegan, who has never been fishing.


----------



## clint623

I Fall In said:


> Whoop Whoop True. Then she smacked me and said go calm down old man before you run your blood pressure up again. hwell:
> Tpbm Is an undercover PETA member and lifelong vegan, who has never been fishing.


yep, I just pose with all these fish I CLAIM to catch. :ac550: you know you want to admit it too.

Tpbm is getting the boat ready early this morning because of this week of warm weather.


----------



## sweenyite

clint623 said:


> yep, I just pose with all these fish I CLAIM to catch. :ac550: you know you want to admit it too.
> 
> Tpbm is getting the boat ready early this morning because of this week of warm weather.


 False. I sold my boat last year. sad2sm And I'm working days this weekend.
TPBM voted for Obama and is PROUD of it.


----------



## TIMBOv2

sweenyite said:


> False. I sold my boat last year. sad2sm And I'm working days this weekend.
> TPBM voted for Obama and is PROUD of it.


Aww hail no,
TPBM wants to come help me cut wood today


----------



## sweenyite

TIMBOv2 said:


> Aww hail no,
> TPBM wants to come watch me cut wood today and drink beer.


fixed it


----------



## I Fall In

TIMBOv2 said:


> Aww hail no,
> TPBM wants to come help me cut wood today


False I am highly allergic to hard work.
TPBM believes if everyone quits playing this game he will continue playing with himself.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False I am highly allergic to hard work.
> TPBM believes if everyone quits playing this game he will continue playing with himself.


True...I have a lot of practice playing with myself.

The person below me is going to go to Meineke Car Care in Pearland # 281-485-8200 & get a free oil change when they buy two or more axis hunt raffle tickets for the David Myers benefit taking place 3/24/13 @ Bill's Hall.

http://davidmyersbenefit.com/


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I have a lot of practice playing with myself.
> 
> The person below me is going to go to Meineke Car Care in Pearland # 281-485-8200 & get a free oil change when they buy two or more axis hunt raffle tickets for the David Myers benefit taking place 3/24/13 @ Bill's Hall.
> 
> http://davidmyersbenefit.com/


false...only reason to go to pearland is bucees.

tpbm has fallen and can't get up.sad2sm


----------



## I Fall In

False. The nice Deputy helped me up.
TPBM wants to grab a baseball bat and attend an eviction with me.:headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False. The nice Deputy helped me up.
> TPBM wants to grab a baseball bat and attend an eviction with me.:headknock


true........i ain't skeerd to pass the bat to you.

tpbm is watching this thread on his boat while he's waitin' for a bite.


----------



## allent2002

There is no Question ?!?!

The person below me - Wishes they were fishing not on the computer


----------



## lordbater

very true.. I need a boat..

The Person Below me is about ready to head to the ice house and meet me for a beer..


----------



## I Fall In

False. Got tired of waiting, if you ain't drunk by noon you ain't trying.
Tpbm believes behind every good man is a lot of undiscovered facts.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False. Got tired of waiting, if you ain't drunk by noon you ain't trying.
> Tpbm believes behind every good man is a lot of undiscovered facts.


False...My wife loves this good man that has confessed all his sins.

The person below me is selling the pretty little designer boat he currently has in an attempt to get a solid boat that will stand the test of time.


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...My wife loves this good man that has confessed all his sins.
> 
> The person below me is selling the pretty little designer boat he currently has in an attempt to get a solid boat that will stand the test of time.


Partly true. I sold my 16' Shoalwater flats last year (not pretty fo sho!) When we are debt free, I plan to save for a Boatright.
TPBM met his wife at a family reunion.


----------



## lordbater

sweenyite said:


> Partly true. I sold my 16' Shoalwater flats last year (not pretty fo sho!) When we are debt free, I plan to save for a Boatright.
> TPBM met his wife at a family reunion.


False, x wife, at the beach.

The person below me loves tapatalk so he can surf 2cool on the toilet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texican89

lordbater said:


> False, x wife, at the beach.
> 
> The person below me loves tapatalk so he can surf 2cool on the toilet.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


What are you psychic??

TPBM is more than likely going to be Robert!


----------



## sweenyite

Yep. That's me.
TPBM thinks beer is nasty.


----------



## I Fall In

Going down it's fine coming back up the next morning not so much.
TPBM is trying to get the floor to stop wobbling right now.:brew:


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Going down it's fine coming back up the next morning not so much.
> TPBM is trying to get the floor to stop wobbling right now.:brew:


false, i found the floor to be very supportive.

tpbm has a football hangover.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i found the floor to be very supportive.
> 
> tpbm has a football hangover.


False, football sucks.. it's a regular run of the mill hangover

The person below me forgot there is a gun show today and is about to get his lazy *** in gear and get ready..

A


----------



## I Fall In

False I'm headed over to watch the Texans beat NE with 9121SS
TPBM got stung by bees when he was young trying to seduce a knot hole in the old oak tree.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False I'm headed over to watch the Texans beat NE with 9121SS
> TPBM got stung by bees when he was young trying to seduce a knot hole in the old oak tree.


So wrong.. it was pecan.

The person below me is glad he didn't get off his lazy *** and goto the gun show this morning. It was a complete waste of time...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite

lordbater said:


> So wrong.. it was pecan.
> 
> The person below me is glad he didn't get off his lazy *** and goto the gun show this morning. It was a complete waste of time...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, a nice quiet day...at work.
TPBM bought a Yeti off of a fellow 2cooler. Turned out to be a fake found on the side of the road. Styrofoam with the word "Yeti" written in Sharpie.


----------



## I Fall In

True Hard to pass up 20% off.
TPBM just woke up and is trying to remember where he left his truck.


----------



## KarrMar

False. Found the truck, cant find the wife.
TPBM cant wait for the pro bowl to start


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Close... woke up around 9 and and had to back to some inlaws to get my vehicle. Rough night.

The person below me has never owned a boat but will be using income tax for the down payment to buy one.


----------



## bigkountry14

KarrMar said:


> False. Found the truck, cant find the wife.
> TPBM cant wait for the pro bowl to start


Correct! Been waiting to watch JJ all day! 
TPBM is not ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## hammerdown

Correct Im off tomorrow
TPBM thinks the chick in your avatar is hot.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hammerdown said:


> Correct Im off tomorrow
> TPBM thinks the chick in your avatar is hot.


Hard to tell...I've been waiting for that button to pop for three days....

The person below me would rather have tulips on his organ, than roses on his piano...


----------



## lordbater

without a doubt..

The person below me is ****** it's too windy to go fishing..


----------



## dknut

False, go fly a kite. 

La persona debajo de mi va a entender lo que estoy diciendo.


----------



## 9121SS

???? LOL

TPBM has no idea what the person above me just said.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...He said the person below me will understand what I am saying.

The person below me doesn't believe that 'Every kiss begins with Kay'. They know that more kisses begin with about three or four vodka tonics. kisssm


----------



## lordbater

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...He said the person below me will understand what I am saying.
> 
> The person below me doesn't believe that 'Every kiss begins with Kay'. They know that more kisses begin with about three or four vodka tonics. kisssm


partially true. Tequila works well..

The person below me knows that tequila may also result in offspring..


----------



## I Fall In

True and thinking you can dance and sometimes arse kickings.
TPBM tried Opras face cream made from fore-skin but had to quit because it was making them cock-eyed.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> True and thinking you can dance and sometimes arse kickings.
> TPBM tried Opras face cream made from fore-skin but had to quit because it was making them cock-eyed.


False, that's just nasty..

The person below me wants their foreskin back..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, that's just nasty..
> 
> The person below me wants their foreskin back..


True...I still have pending litigation against my Pediatrician for cutting too much off...

The person below me would call his doctor if his Viagra gave him an erection lasting longer than four hours...


----------



## Poon Chaser

True... its lasted for days and i like it.

The person below me with walk around the mall in sweat pants while thinking of Pam Anderson


----------



## I Fall In

False but the hooker called the law.
TPBM grew up so poor that if he wasn't a boy he would of had nothing to play with.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False but the hooker called the law.
> TPBM grew up so poor that if he wasn't a boy he would of had nothing to play with.


False, I wasn't THAT poor, we had neighborhood girls..

The person below me beats it like it owes him money..


----------



## I Fall In

It does.
TPBM was depressed that he didn't get invited to the Mary Kay party at work.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> It does.
> TPBM was depressed that he didn't get invited to the Mary Kay party at work.


false, although it sounds like you are a little bitter..

The person below me thinks the person above me is grasping a little..


----------



## I Fall In

True I just wanted to answer the question above me.
TPBM is mesmerized by the colonoscopy thread.


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> True I just wanted to answer the question above me.
> TPBM is mesmerized by the colonoscopy thread.


False! Don't want any part of that!

TPBM wants to go with me to move my deer camp next weekend becouse I just found out they are going to clear cut that area! Sux!


----------



## lordbater

9121SS said:


> False! Don't want any part of that!
> 
> TPBM wants to go with me to move my deer camp next weekend becouse I just found out they are going to clear cut that area! Sux!


False, not much of a hunter, just spend my $$ fishing, no other excuse...

The person below me is ready for this thread to die, unlike me, I think it should go on forever

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, not much of a hunter, just spend my $$ fishing, no other excuse...
> 
> The person below me is ready for this thread to die, unlike me..
> 
> False...It has almost died several times, but like a herpetic lesion it keeps popping back up...
> 
> The person below me is going to vote for Daysie & Christy B. today to ensure victory!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> lordbater said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, not much of a hunter, just spend my $$ fishing, no other excuse...
> 
> The person below me is ready for this thread to die, unlike me..
> 
> False...It has almost died several times, but like a herpetic lesion it keeps popping back up...
> 
> The person below me is going to vote for Daysie & Christy B. today to ensure victory!
> 
> 
> 
> true.
> 
> tpbm has a hot wife/girlfriend that could beat the other nominees on this site and will post up a pic to prove it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lordbater

Hah. Very true, and I have several times...

The person below me wishes me luck today at the vet getting my pups leg xrayed. (BTW, thanks to whoever it was that recommended Wilcox in Groves..)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

True, wishing for the best.
TPBM thinks if I catch one of the pelicans on the lake it will taste like chicken.


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> True, wishing for the best.
> TPBM thinks if I catch one of the pelicans on the lake it will taste like chicken.


They do!

TPBM has eaten turtle soup!


----------



## Reel Time

9121SS said:


> They do!
> 
> TPBM has eaten turtle soup!


Yes, and it was nasty smelling but the dogs went crazy over it!
TPBM has to go finish some honey-do's but would rather be fishing.


----------



## I Fall In

Kinda True I have honey-dos but they ain't getting finished. 
TPBM is waiting for 4:00 to get off work, but he hasn't done any work all day.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Kinda True I have honey-dos but they ain't getting finished.
> TPBM is waiting for 4:00 to get off work, but he hasn't done any work all day.


true and false. i left early but didn't really do what people say is work.

tpbm will fish rather than watch the super bowl on sunday.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> Kinda True I have honey-dos but they ain't getting finished.
> TPBM is waiting for 4:00 to get off work, but he hasn't done any work all day.


False & False...I don't get out of here until 6 & they got their $ worth out of me today.

The person below me smokes marijuana because they don't feel the glaucoma patients should have all the fun. :rybka:


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False & False...I don't get out of here until 6 & they got their $ worth out of me today.
> 
> The person below me smokes marijuana because they don't feel the glaucoma patients should have all the fun. :rybka:


False
TPBM wants to bring me some Pop Tarts and 20 Jack in the Box Tacos. :rybka:


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False
> TPBM wants to bring me some Pop Tarts and 20 Jack in the Box Tacos. :rybka:


false.

tpbm is one of four still playing this dumb game.


----------



## clint623

carryyourbooks said:


> false.
> 
> tpbm is one of four still playing this dumb game.


false.
tpbm is bbq'ing today


----------



## lordbater

clint623 said:


> false.
> tpbm is bbq'ing today


False. Having a margarita n salmon on the patio at lupe tortillas.

The person below me is jealous.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> False. Having a margarita n salmon on the patio at lupe tortillas.
> 
> The person below me is jealous.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


True!

TPBM Thinks this game is dumb but they keep posting.


----------



## BretE

False.....this is shear genius!

The PBM wishes they were in a deer stand right now like me...


----------



## lordbater

Possibly, never been deer hunting. I'd like to give it a go one day.. I spend too much on fishing..

The person below me could care less about the super bowl ?tomorrow? Heck, he probably doesn't even like hockey like me..


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> Possibly, never been deer hunting. I'd like to give it a go one day.. I spend too much on fishing..
> 
> The person below me could care less about the super bowl ?tomorrow? Heck, he probably doesn't even like hockey like me..


false. but we do like the commercials more than the game.

tpbm has never killed a snake.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false. but we do like the commercials more than the game.
> 
> tpbm has never killed a snake.


False, that's one way to get the game moved to the jungle though. Can't use the S word.

The person below me realised also that someone removed a post.
AND, wants to keep this silly game going in perpetuity..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, that's one way to get the game moved to the jungle though. Can't use the S word.
> 
> The person below me realised also that someone removed a post.
> AND, wants to keep this silly game going in perpetuity..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


False...The only thing that lasts forever is herpes.

The person below me would rather understand a little that misunderstand much.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I hold on to wisdom whenever I run across some.
The person below me knows Blk Jck 224 is the funniest 2cooler alive,and wears speedoes at the jetties.


----------



## I Fall In

bubbas kenner said:


> I hold on to wisdom whenever I run across some.
> The person below me knows Blk Jck 224 is the funniest 2cooler alive,and wears speedoes at the jetties.


True , but the speedo would be a cause for sore eyes.
TPBM was a candidate for Hoarders Buried Alive and it was all fishing gear.


----------



## KarrMar

I Fall In said:


> True , but the speedo would be a cause for sore eyes.
> TPBM was a candidate for Hoarders Buried Alive and it was all fishing gear.


 False. There were guns and ammo as well
TPBM is as glad as I am that today will be Ray Lewis' last game.


----------



## I Fall In

KarrMar said:


> False. There were guns and ammo as well
> TPBM is as glad as I am that today will be Ray Lewis' last game.


True. Just hope he doesn't kill anyone afterwards. (Alledgedly)
TPBM thinks the Superbowl should be on Saturday so they could recover on Sun. :brew:


----------



## lordbater

False, I think those NFL wusses should play Fri/Sat/Sun and get best 2 out of 3..

The person below me is still in shock about Chris Kyle..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False, I think those NFL wusses should play Fri/Sat/Sun and get best 2 out of 3..
> 
> The person below me is still in shock about Chris Kyle..


True Such a shame. Will get his reward in Heaven.
TPBM hopes Beyonce has a wardrobe malfunction at haltime.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True Such a shame. Will get his reward in Heaven.
> TPBM hopes Beyonce has a wardrobe malfunction at haltime.


not really, i thought she did a good job of taking things off herself.

tpbm did not watch the super bowl.


----------



## sweenyite

False. I watched it and really enjoyed the Paul Harvey commercial. 
TPBM thinks the lights going out was either the revenge of Ray Nagin or an inside job by the 49'ers.


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> False. I watched it and really enjoyed the Paul Harvey commercial.
> TPBM thinks the lights going out was either the revenge of Ray Nagin or an inside job by the 49'ers.


false. it probably had something to do with katrina.

tpbm thought the who the hell is the guy wearing number 12 for the ravens.


----------



## Fish&Chips

True. I'm a Cowboys fan though.
TPBM has already posted on this thread before.


----------



## I Fall In

Fish&Chips said:


> True. I'm a Cowboys fan though.
> TPBM has already posted on this thread before.


 Well maybe once or twice.
TPBM thinks Ray Lewis might have a slight case of the LOOK AT ME's


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Well maybe once or twice.
> TPBM thinks Ray Lewis might have a slight case of the LOOK AT ME's


 False, I don't watch golf.
TPBM agrees that a chili cheese dog would be good right now. With a cold beer. C'mon 5!


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> False, I don't watch golf.
> TPBM agrees that a chili cheese dog would be good right now. With a cold beer. C'mon 5!


true. very true.

tpbm wants to bring footlong coneys for my whole family right now.....and make sure they are hot!!!


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> true. very true.
> 
> tpbm wants to bring footlong coneys for my whole family right now.....and make sure they are hot!!!


True bought up a bunch of them but didn't realize Katy was on the other side of the lake from me, so I ate them myself.
TPBM is watching the rain out the window thinking when he was younger this would not stop him from fishing, but saying he's just not that mad at them anymore.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True bought up a bunch of them but didn't realize Katy was on the other side of the lake from me, so I ate them myself.
> TPBM is watching the rain out the window thinking when he was younger this would not stop him from fishing, but saying he's just not that mad at them anymore.


true. in fact, we would hurry up and go out barefoot running through puddles and swim in the ditches. now, that is considered dangerous.

tpbm doesn't like rain.:cloud:


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> true. in fact, we would hurry up and go out barefoot running through puddles and swim in the ditches. now, that is considered dangerous.
> 
> tpbm doesn't like rain.:cloud:


False, I love the rain. Makes me feel all funny inside..

The person below me has heard of hostage standoff news and is very relieved..

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False, I love the rain. Makes me feel all funny inside..
> 
> The person below me has heard of hostage standoff news and is very relieved..
> 
> A


So Very True I have been concerned since this happened.
TPBM is worried about The person above me feeling all FUNNY inside.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I Fall In said:


> So Very True I have been concerned since this happened.
> TPBM is worried about The person above me feeling all FUNNY inside.


True - kind of; not sure how you can feel funny inside.
TPBM didn't know Ray Lewis played golf.


----------



## sweenyite

True. But I hear he's awesome at Badminton.
TPBM is upset that Justin Bieber isn't singing at the Rodeo.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> True. But I hear he's awesome at Badminton.
> TPBM is upset that Justin Bieber isn't singing at the Rodeo.


False...I've never heard Justin Bieber sing, nor have I been to the rodeo since they shut the Astrodome down...

The person below me still prays for the person that introduced me to my practice wife....


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I've never heard Justin Bieber sing, nor have I been to the rodeo since they shut the Astrodome down...
> 
> The person below me still prays for the person that introduced me to my practice wife....


False He should be praying and begging you for forgiveness.
TPBM thinks the cowboys should rope Justin Bieber and let the horses sing.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False He should be praying and begging you for forgiveness.
> TPBM thinks the cowboys should rope Justin Bieber and let the horses sing.


True, if you are referring to drawing and quartering..

The person below me thinks it's awesome that the rain letup and time to fire up the pit..

a


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> True, if you are referring to drawing and quartering..
> 
> The person below me thinks it's awesome that the rain letup and time to fire up the pit..
> 
> a


true, but its cool that we got some rain.

tpbm will be looking for a job at the post office soon.


----------



## Main Frame 8

The person below me will contract an STD before this thread dies.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...If I haven't had one in 47 years, it is highly unlikely it would happen now...

The person below me feels this thread should die as people cannot come up with anymore clever responses or statements...:help:


----------



## dbarham

AMEN!!! thread closed and locked good night


----------



## lx22f/c

True let it go!!!


Tpbm is not going to post to let this end!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

dbarham said:


> AMEN!!! thread closed and locked good night


Kewl..Send Mont a PM


----------



## Main Frame 8

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl..Send Mont a PM


Joke is on you buddy. You know he doesn't want an STD. 

<<Did I just give myself an STD????>>


----------



## hammerdown

Thread will last forever! Just like an STD!
TPBM wishes they could share boots with a sheep. Blackjack?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Main Frame 8 said:


> Joke is on you buddy. You know he doesn't want an STD.


Too late..Mont is on a 500mg TID Valtrex regimen LOL :brew:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Too late..Mont is on a 500mg TID Valtrex regimen LOL :brew:


SO...............what you are saying is that this should not be in my medicine cabinet?:help:


----------



## hammerdown

Got him


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Main Frame 8 said:


> SO...............what you are saying is that this should not be in my medicine cabinet?:help:


It keeps your girlfriend's lesions under control doesn't it. :bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hammerdown said:


> Thread will last forever! Just like an STD!
> TPBM wishes they could share boots with a sheep. Blackjack?





hammerdown said:


> Got him


I like to shave them & force them to the edge of a cliff. :wink:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It keeps your girlfriend's lesions under control doesn't it. :bounce:


Out of respect for my wife, I will decline to acknowledge this question.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Main Frame 8 said:


> Out of respect for my wife, I will decline to acknowledge this question.


You need to get your wife & girlfriend to get along to find true peace in your life.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You need to get your wife & girlfriend to get along to find true peace in your life.


Yeah yeah, just check the bottom / top washer thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Main Frame 8 said:


> Yeah yeah, just check the bottom / top washer thread.


I will tomorrow...I gotta go to bed now...

The person below me doesn't really care if he is on top or on bottom...


----------



## Main Frame 8

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I will tomorrow...I gotta go to bed now...
> 
> The person below me doesn't really care if he is on top or on bottom...


I am out too. Later.


----------



## lordbater

I call foul.

No. We have plenty of material.

The person below me thinks the ppl above me should unsubscribe if they don't want to play anymore..

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> I call foul.
> 
> No. We have plenty of material.
> 
> The person below me thinks the ppl above me should unsubscribe if they don't want to play anymore..
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


True, But I don't think that's gonna happen.

The person below me is who smashed in that store window
with his truck and took the ATM machine.

BTW. Let me know if you need help getting into it! :work:


----------



## lordbater

False, why would I do that? I have a key, it says Chase on it..

The person below me thinks it's too nice to be stuck inside today..

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, why would I do that? I have a key, it says Chase on it..
> 
> The person below me thinks it's too nice to be stuck inside today..
> 
> A


True...I didn't make it in unitl 1100...

The person below can explain why the habanero pepper was MUCH hotter this morning than when I chopped it up on my taco casserole last night.


----------



## I Fall In

True, but nothing a double Popsicle can't fix.
TPBM was an adult before he had his first spanking and he liked it. sad3sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> True, but nothing a double Popsicle can't fix.
> TPBM was an adult before he had his first spanking and he liked it. sad3sm


Very False...I got my arse beat frequently as a young man....:work:
The person below me keeps scanning Friday Pics looking for mud & boobies! :ac550:


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

True...no luck on either one

The person below me has plenty of muddy booby pics


----------



## carryyourbooks

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> True...no luck on either one
> 
> The person below me has plenty of muddy booby pics


true, but they're all man boobieshwell:.

tpbm wants to be a plumber like mustangeric............crack kills!:slimer:


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> true, but they're all man boobieshwell:.
> 
> tpbm wants to be a plumber like mustangeric............crack kills!:slimer:


False I bite my nails.
TPBM is confused how Elton John and his husband had a baby h:


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False I bite my nails.
> TPBM is confused how Elton John and his husband had a baby h:


False. There are plenty of assshole babies floating around.. just look in the jungle..

the person below me did NOT recieve 1k 9mm in the mail today...



A


----------



## redfish555

False the person below me has a 22 ft pathfinder


----------



## carryyourbooks

redfish555 said:


> False the person below me has a 22 ft pathfinder


false........is that a nissan limo?

tpbm is hungry.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false........is that a nissan limo?
> 
> tpbm is hungry.


that's funny **** there..

False, just had my breakfast beer.

The person below me doesn't always listen to Mexican music at 2am, but when he does, its because of the pinche neighbors down the street.


----------



## sweenyite

lordbater said:


> that's funny **** there..
> 
> False, just had my breakfast beer.
> 
> The person below me doesn't always listen to Mexican music at 2am, but when he does, its because of the pinche neighbors down the street.


 Yep, you got that one right.
TPBM wants to try this big pot of stew I have cooking in the kitchen right now. Heck, I do too! Patience.


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> Yep, you got that one right.
> TPBM wants to try this big pot of stew I have cooking in the kitchen right now. Heck, I do too! Patience.


true, very true.

tpbm lacks patience.:headknock


----------



## Reel Time

carryyourbooks said:


> true, very true.
> 
> tpbm lacks patience.:headknock


True and false. Patience or patients? LOL!
TPBM wants to come help me clean broken limbs off of my property.
And
TPAM needs to call me.


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> True and false. Patience or patients? LOL!
> TPBM wants to come help me clean broken limbs off of my property.
> And
> TPAM needs to call me.


 Was there a massacre or a really bad wreck?
TPBM wonders what Reel Time is gonna do with those limbs. Give 'em to her dog or bury 'em?


----------



## Reel Time

sweenyite said:


> Was there a massacre or a really bad wreck?
> TPBM wonders what Reel Time is gonna do with those limbs. Give 'em to her dog or bury 'em?


I interupt this game to answer the question. The drought summer before last killed a lot of my big trees. They are dying and falling down branch by branch. I had four high school seniors (football players) work 5 hours hauling limbs to my burn pile and there is still work to be done. They'll come back to help when I cut some more up. $$$$ is a great motivator to 17 year old boys!

Carry on with the game.


----------



## sweenyite

Reel Time said:


> I interupt this game to answer the question. The drought summer before last killed a lot of my big trees. They are dying and falling down branch by branch. I had four high school seniors (football players) work 5 hours hauling limbs to my burn pile and there is still work to be done. They'll come back to help when I cut some more up. $$$$ is a great motivator to 17 year old boys!
> 
> Carry on with the game.


 Tpa needs a someone with a strong back and weak mind to tote some limbs. I nominate TPB.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Reel Time said:


> I interupt this game to answer the question. The drought summer before last killed a lot of my big trees. They are dying and falling down branch by branch. I had four high school seniors (football players) work 5 hours hauling limbs to my burn pile and there is still work to be done. They'll come back to help when I cut some more up. $$$$ is a great motivator to 17 year old boys!
> 
> Carry on with the game.





sweenyite said:


> Tpa needs a someone with a strong back and weak mind to tote some limbs. I nominate TPB.


i have a weak mind and a strong back, but i also have arthritis. my crippled hands don't fit no limb, plus i got this bone in my arm that interferes with anything remotely related to work.

tpbm is allergic to work as i am, but can be easily motivated/persuaded with adult beverages and bbq or fajitas or stew or feech or butter beans or chili or steak or..................:headknock


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> i have a weak mind and a strong back, but i also have arthritis. my crippled hands don't fit no limb, plus i got this bone in my arm that interferes with anything remotely related to work.
> 
> tpbm is allergic to work as i am, but can be easily motivated/persuaded with adult beverages and bbq or fajitas or stew or feech or butter beans or chili or steak or..................:headknock


Partially true. With some beer I can be a highly motivated supervisor..

The person below me will quantify how much sheet I'm going to be in tomorrow when I wish my mom a belated happy birthday.. (I forget who, but its one of yalls fault. I've been stuck reading a book all day one of yall recommended)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> Partially true. With some beer I can be a highly motivated supervisor..
> 
> The person below me will quantify how much sheet I'm going to be in tomorrow when I wish my mom a belated happy birthday.. (I forget who, but its one of yalls fault. I've been stuck reading a book all day one of yall recommended)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 True I'm a sheet quantifying specialist. Hope it was a Dave Ramsey book cause you're gonna have to buy her something really nice now.
TPBM plans on getting up early to go fishing but has had "one more beer" eight times and will wake up at 10:00 all hungover.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True I'm a sheet quantifying specialist. Hope it was a Dave Ramsey book cause you're gonna have to buy her something really nice now.
> TPBM plans on getting up early to go fishing but has had "one more beer" eight times and will wake up at 10:00 all hungover.


false, i wish i could plan on something like that, but much too busy right now.

tpbm could re-gift the book to their mother.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i wish i could plan on something like that, but much too busy right now.
> 
> tpbm could re-gift the book to their mother.


False. She only has one eye and fiesta read much. Besides, the Korean war would bore her.

The person below me wants the book when I'm done. (The Last Stand of Fox Company)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False. She only has one eye and fiesta read much. Besides, the Korean war would bore her.
> 
> The person below me wants the book when I'm done. (The Last Stand of Fox Company)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 True the table I built has 3 legs longer than the other one.
TPBM thinks The Last Stand of Fox Company is about Women on the front line learning to p like a man.


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> True the table I built has 3 legs longer than the other one.
> TPBM thinks The Last Stand of Fox Company is about Women on the front line learniong to p like a man.


True, it's the stand and fox thing that gets me.

Tpbm is thinking about giving up fishing and hunting to devote all his time to his lady and get in touch with his feminine side


----------



## I Fall In

FALSE!!! The person above me shouldn't be drinking and smokin crack this early.
TPBM is unloading his boat after towing it to the ramp and back, because he didn't believe the weather man.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> FALSE!!! The person above me shouldn't be drinking and smokin crack this early.
> TPBM is unloading his boat after towing it to the ramp and back, because he didn't believe the weather man.


false, but i have driven all the way to the water and watched it rain heavily for an hour and then headed back.

tpbm has done the same thing with the rain thing.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false, but i have driven all the way to the water and watched it rain heavily for an hour and then headed back.
> 
> tpbm has done the same thing with the rain thing.


False.. I either wait it out or get in the middle of it.. Weathermen do a great job predicting the weather with their heads so far up their asses..

The person below me is being lazy and is either still running around the house naked or in pajamas..


----------



## Number_Five

lordbater said:


> False.. I either wait it out or get in the middle of it.. Weathermen do a great job predicting the weather with their heads so far up their asses..
> 
> The person below me is being lazy and is either still running around the house naked or in pajamas..


True! 6 days on and today the only day off I ain't doin sheet!

Tpbm lives less than an hour away from the salt and has no excuse for being a lazy bastard like I do!


----------



## Nwilkins

True, but false, I only fish on Mondays and sometimes Tuesdays and every now and then a Wed or Thur

Tpbm hates going to meetings as I do !!! On my way to Austin STPGA annual meeting


----------



## Number_Five

Nwilkins said:


> True, but false, I only fish on Mondays and sometimes Tuesdays and every now and then a Wed or Thur
> 
> Tpbm hates going to meetings as I do !!! On my way to Austin STPGA annual meeting


Sooo true! Meeting and getting unsolicited opinions of others makes me want to punch myself.

Tpbm is planning the next day out, checking tides and solunar tables...but when the day comes will be out at 6:00am anyway and stay all day.


----------



## sweenyite

Number_Five said:


> Sooo true! Meeting and getting unsolicited opinions of others makes me want to punch myself.
> 
> Tpbm is planning the next day out, checking tides and solunar tables...but when the day comes will be out at 6:00am anyway and stay all day.


 Partially true... he'll hitch a ride with a buddy when the offer comes.
TPBM fishes with shrimp... so he'll have SOMETHING to fry on a slow day.


----------



## lordbater

partially true, I bring ceviche mix.

The person below me is glad football season is over


----------



## Number_Five

lordbater said:


> partially true, I bring ceviche mix.
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person below me is glad football season is over


False....I really need football to fill my Thursday night lineup

Tpbm thinks everything in moderation is said too much and considers it excessive


----------



## I Fall In

Number_Five said:


> False....I really need football to fill my Thursday night lineup
> 
> Tpbm thinks everything in moderation is said too much and considers it excessive


True But I know the Moderators are necessary to preserve Mont's sanity.
TPBM believes the Mardi Gras riots make a good argument against banning high capacity assault rifles.


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> True But I know the Moderators are necessary to preserve Mont's sanity.
> TPBM believes the Mardi Gras riots make a good argument against banning high capacity assault rifles.


False...the only people it justifies having them are police

The person below me cleans their guns WAY too much to be considered "healthy"


----------



## lordbater

Number_Five said:


> False...the only people it justifies having them are police
> 
> The person below me cleans their guns WAY too much to be considered "healthy"


False. My Bro was much better trained in guns in the military, and enjoys cleaning them. the only other person I will trust to touch them.. I "let" him do it.. but no, not unhealthy. I make sure every 'cleaned' gun has fired a few rounds before its put back into service.. just an old habit.. I truly adore mine that can take the sand at Matagorda and run forever without cleaning, not that they don't, but I've tested it..

The Person below me is worried about someone here on 2cool..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False. My Bro was much better trained in guns in the military, and enjoys cleaning them. the only other person I will trust to touch them.. I "let" him do it.. but no, not unhealthy. I make sure every 'cleaned' gun has fired a few rounds before its put back into service.. just an old habit.. I truly adore mine that can take the sand at Matagorda and run forever without cleaning, not that they don't, but I've tested it..
> 
> The Person below me is worried about someone here on 2cool..


True TPAM up after midnight posting on 2cool.
TPBM is wishing he had a hundred kinds of beer in his garage.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> True TPAM up after midnight posting on 2cool.
> TPBM is wishing he had a hundred kinds of beer in his garage.


Hey, I couldn't help it, the lady made me stay up late playing naked scrabble..

True. I wish I had a huge chiller for whatever wines and beers I might want at any exact moment in time.. Then I would need a bartender, and I don't think the lady would like my choice..

The person below me is not Chris Dorner..


----------



## Number_Five

True, but who could be....no one is that wild!

The person below me thinks the moon landing was staged.


----------



## 32redman

No it was planned.

TPBM thinks the election was staged.


----------



## beaucp

who's TPBM?


----------



## lordbater

beaucp said:


> who's TPBM?


dude, don't **** up the rotation...!

TPBM = The Person Below Me


----------



## Number_Five

32redman said:


> No it was planned.
> 
> TPBM thinks the election was staged.


False..."AMERICA HAS SPOKEN" in an echoy godlike voice

Tpbm has and cherishes a swamp people celebrity calendar, and shows it off every chance they get.


----------



## I Fall In

Number_Five said:


> False..."AMERICA HAS SPOKEN" in an echoy godlike voice
> 
> Tpbm has and cherishes a swamp people celebrity calendar, and shows it off every chance they get.


True I'm in it. October.
TPBM is worried about lordbater posting on 2cool while playing "Naked Scrabble" and thankful this isn't skype. h:


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> True I'm in it. October.
> TPBM is worried about lordbater posting on 2cool while playing "Naked Scrabble" and thankful this isn't skype. h:


True...and glad he doesn't go by the first name of master...that's just tacky

TBPM is thinking..."Valentines day is the most wonderful day of the year"


----------



## carryyourbooks

Number_Five said:


> True...and glad he doesn't go by the first name of master...that's just tacky
> 
> TBPM is thinking..."Valentines day is the most wonderful day of the year"


false, its always valentine's day around this camp.

tpbm just smacked beacup in the back of the head for askin' questions.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Number_Five said:


> True...and glad he doesn't go by the first name of master...that's just tacky
> 
> TBPM is thinking..."Valentines day is the most wonderful day of the year"


False...Steak & BJ day has it beat hands down.

The person below me believes I can make it another week without getting another infraction & being sent to camp.


----------



## Really

False the world would have to stand still...,

The person below thinks the earth is flat and makes their own moonshine


----------



## beaucp

What is TBPM?


----------



## sweenyite

beaucp said:


> What is TBPM?


 The Person Below Me. Try to keep up dude, it's the title of the thread.:slimer:
TPBM thinks there are no stupid questions, just stupid people. :rotfl: (not aimed at you Beaucp)


----------



## clint623

True!
TPBM believes the question was pointed pointed at beaucp....


----------



## TIMBOv2

clint623 said:


> True!
> TPBM believes the question was pointed pointed at beaucp....


Ummm true.
TPBM, wishes he could get rid of his dingle berries!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> Ummm true.
> TPBM, wishes he could get rid of his dingle berries!


False...That might have been the case before the wax & bleach job.

The person below me will never suffer with hemorrhoids as he is a perfect arsehole.


----------



## lordbater

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...That might have been the case before the wax & bleach job.
> 
> The person below me will never suffer with hemorrhoids as he is a perfect arsehole.


true, everything about me is perfect.

The person below me thinks its time for a beer already..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> true, everything about me is perfect.
> 
> The person below me thinks its time for a beer already..


 Troo may have alreddi had a cupple.
TPBM thinks it was a brilliant idea for me to show up at the wifeys job in a red speedo and bowtie, with some Wild Irish Rose.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> Troo may have alreddi had a cupple.
> TPBM thinks it was a brilliant idea for me to show up at the wifeys job in a red speedo and bowtie, with some Wild Irish Rose.


False, you are a sick sick man..... 

The Person Below Me is sad for me because my wonderful GF is taking a neighbor/friend to the ER and my dinner reservations/plans are probably out the window.. She's wheelchair bound and something happened and she ran into something most likely broke her knee.

Good thing tomorrow is Steak and BJ day..

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, you are a sick sick man.....
> 
> The Person Below Me is sad for me because my wonderful GF is taking a neighbor/friend to the ER and my dinner reservations/plans are probably out the window.. She's wheelchair bound and something happened and she ran into something most likely broke her knee.
> 
> Good thing tomorrow is Steak and BJ day..
> 
> A


True...I feel sad for you because you aren't stepping up to the plate & assisting her in taking care of her crippled, injured friend. This may put a damper on S&BJ Day too, which isn't tomorrow by the way.

The person below me is trying very hard to be especially romantic this evening! kisssmrosesm


----------



## lordbater

interlude~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I offered to cancel my work conference call. I did help put her in the car and offered to goto the ER to help get her out..

UPDATE: Femur broken, in the H for the night, going to have to have surgery... I guess in this case it's somewhat fortunate that she can't feel from the waist down..



Carry on..


----------



## Number_Five

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I feel sad for you because you aren't stepping up to the plate & assisting her in taking care of her crippled, injured friend. This may put a damper on S&BJ Day too, which isn't tomorrow by the way.
> 
> The person below me is trying very hard to be especially romantic this evening! kisssmrosesm


False...I happen to be the lucky one, my lady despises valentines day..and finds special events on a specific day worthless..oh yeah my kind of lady!

Tpbm however is not as awesome and lucky as I am, and stressed out about tonight until ten minutes ago.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Number_Five said:


> False...I happen to be the lucky one, my lady despises valentines day..and finds special events on a specific day worthless..oh yeah my kind of lady!
> 
> Tpbm however is not as awesome and lucky as I am, and stressed out about tonight until ten minutes ago.


false. in fact, my wife came to me yesterday and asked me if i got her a card. i told her no. she said good me neither.

tpbm thinks every day should be valentine's!sad3sm


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false. in fact, my wife came to me yesterday and asked me if i got her a card. i told her no. she said good me neither.
> 
> tpbm thinks every day should be valentine's!sad3sm


False When is it anyway?
TPBM thinks Oscar Pistorius( Blade Runner) will be convicted of murdering his girlfriend because he doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## lx22f/c

True. But he escapes from jail with using the hacksaw blades smuggled in inside his legs.



Tpbm is wondering if his boat can handle the stiff north wind tonorrow?


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## lordbater

lx22f/c said:


> True. But he escapes from jail with using the hacksaw blades smuggled in inside his legs.
> 
> Tpbm is wondering if his boat can handle the stiff north wind tonorrow?
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


possibly. I wasn't aware of a stiff north wind, guess since the boat is brokeass I don't pay much attention to the weather..

The Person Below me is jealous because I'm done with work and heading to the watering hole

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> possibly. I wasn't aware of a stiff north wind, guess since the boat is brokeass I don't pay much attention to the weather..
> 
> The Person Below me is jealous because I'm done with work and heading to the watering hole
> 
> A


False Been off since noon.
TPBM thinks I can justify going fishing tomorrow instead of going to my daughters first dance competition, installing a new range hood for the Misses and installing my Moms new microwave. :work::work::work:


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> False Been off since noon.
> TPBM thinks I can justify going fishing tomorrow instead of going to my daughters first dance competition, installing a new range hood for the Misses and installing my Moms new microwave. :work::work::work:


False...no one is that good, especially slackers that only work till noon 

Tpbm thinks fishing and crossing big open water in a stiff north wind builds character.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Number_Five said:


> False...no one is that good, especially slackers that only work till noon
> 
> Tpbm thinks fishing and crossing big open water in a stiff north wind builds character.


false, if you are a northbound stiffy.

tpbm laughed at my joke above.:rotfl:


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false, if you are a northbound stiffy.
> 
> tpbm laughed at my joke above.:rotfl:


False There was a joke?
TPBM believes J.F.K. Elvis and Jerry Garcia are still alive living in a compound in the mountains drinking moonshine and doing mind altering drugs.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False There was a joke?
> TPBM believes J.F.K. Elvis and Jerry Garcia are still alive living in a compound in the mountains drinking moonshine and doing mind altering drugs.


true, isn't that where all old dogs go to die?

tpbm temporarily forgot about this game.


----------



## big john o

carryyourbooks said:


> true, isn't that where all old dogs go to die?
> 
> tpbm temporarily forgot about this game.


False... it just sucks

TPBM wants this thread to die!!


----------



## lordbater

False, try this:

The person below me's garage does NOT have 3" of water in it.. Everything I own is in rubber maid containers, I need to move..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False, try this:
> 
> The person below me's garage does NOT have 3" of water in it.. Everything I own is in rubber maid containers, I need to move..


True...I'm high & dry. The water didn't even make it to my front porch with Allison.

The person below me also works for a coorporation that is aspiringly insane by expecting different results, but continues to do the same things over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & 
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
over again. :headknock


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I'm high & dry. The water didn't even make it to my front porch with Allison.
> 
> The person below me also works for a coorporation that is aspiringly insane by expecting different results, but continues to do the same things over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, & over, &
> over again. :headknock


True! See it every day.

TPBM read every word in Roberts post!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> True! See it every day.
> 
> TPBM read every word in Roberts post!


False. I can't read write count or spell my name.(Ask my supervisor)
TPBM was at the Galleria yesterday hoping to see a celebrity. sad3sm


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False. I can't read write count or spell my name.(Ask my supervisor)
> TPBM was at the Galleria yesterday hoping to see a celebrity. sad3sm


false, i saw some on tv though.

tpbm thinks he/she is a celebrity on 2cool.:cheers:


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i saw some on tv though.
> 
> tpbm thinks he/she is a celebrity on 2cool.:cheers:


False but I MAY have been featured on Americas Most WANTED
TPBM thinks BJ224 should post pics of muddy chicks Without bikinis.


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> False but I MAY have been featured on Americas Most WANTED
> TPBM thinks BJ224 should post pics of muddy chicks Without bikinis.


True...Duh...wait is this a trick question?

TPBM wants to post something just so Big John O can keep playing this game


----------



## big john o

Number_Five said:


> True...Duh...wait is this a trick question?
> 
> TPBM wants to post something just so Big John O can keep playing this game


True... TPBM is gonna post some nekid picks of Kate upton : )


----------



## lordbater

big john o said:


> True... TPBM is gonna post some nekid picks of Kate upton : )


False. When yer girlfriend is as hot as mine you wouldn't be able to pick a Kate Upton out of a lineup. Yer lucky to recognize the name..

The person below me wants proof..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> False. When yer girlfriend is as hot as mine you wouldn't be able to pick a Kate Upton out of a lineup. Yer lucky to recognize the name..
> 
> The person below me wants proof..


Absolutely...Muddy bikini pics preferred...

The person below me is also off today, & is on their way over to help me work on the boat today...


----------



## 24Buds

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Absolutely...Muddy bikini pics preferred...
> 
> The person below me is also off today, & is on their way over to help me work on the boat today...


 False, but I would rather do that.

TPBM can't wait to soak a live croaker in the surf!


----------



## lordbater

24Buds said:


> False, but I would rather do that.
> 
> TPBM can't wait to soak a live croaker in the surf!


(I'd love to Robert, if I had some notice I'd have bailed out of work. as my boat is terminally broke, I need to work on someones so I can whore myself out to go fishing..)

True. I have no shame about soaking some live/dead bait in the surf..

The person below me thinks we should all be fishing before it starts raining again tomorrow..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> (I'd love to Robert, if I had some notice I'd have bailed out of work. as my boat is terminally broke, I need to work on someones so I can whore myself out to go fishing..)
> 
> True. I have no shame about soaking some live/dead bait in the surf..
> 
> The person below me thinks we should all be fishing before it starts raining again tomorrow..


 True but like me fish ain't skeered of rain.
TPBM thinks I will return to a monogamous relationship now that I've screwed up my left elbow. h:


----------



## BluewaterAg26

False, you still have your right elbow!

TPBM is sick and tired of the NMFS Bullshiz their trying to pull over our heads for the 2013 Federal water snapper season...


----------



## lordbater

BluewaterAg26 said:


> False, you still have your right elbow!
> 
> TPBM is sick and tired of the NMFS Bullshiz their trying to pull over our heads for the 2013 Federal water snapper season...


Efffffen A brother.. that has me so riled up I won't even begin here..

The person below me has absolutely got to be jealous that my beautiful, sexy GF is making her incredible pork tenderloin tonight..

A


----------



## dbarham

i am! the person below me is ready for the surf to turn heat up to 72 degrees


----------



## I Fall In

dbarham said:


> i am! the person below me is ready for the surf to turn heat up to 72 degrees


True but the boys are holding out for 80
TPBM is responsible for a certain 2cooler ending up buck nakkid in downtown Dayton Tx :redface:


----------



## lordbater

Holdit there man. I have no desire to see MC nakkid..

The person below me thinks the person above me hit the sauce a little too hard tonight and possibly has some 'issues' he needs to work through, possibly even the latch on a closet door...


----------



## seabo

if you say so...

the person below me has some ammo for sale, zombie ammo specifically


----------



## I Fall In

seabo said:


> if you say so...
> 
> the person below me has some ammo for sale, zombie ammo specifically


 False shhh big brother might be watching. :ac550:
TPBM has an imaginary friend who always takes his girls, (and eats his pork tenderloins)


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False shhh big brother might be watching. :ac550:
> TPBM has an imaginary friend who always takes his girls, (and eats his pork tenderloins)


huh? I've posted pictures... go look.. 

The person below me thinks the person below me is striking out in jealousy..


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> huh? I've posted pictures... go look..
> 
> The person below me thinks the person below me is striking out in jealousy..


false, i'm only jealous if you can catch more fish than me.

tpbm is procastinating with their taxes this year.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i'm only jealous if you can catch more fish than me.
> 
> tpbm is procastinating with their taxes this year.


False They get enough already I'm not giving them my prostate. sad3sm
TPBM had a war of wits with an unarmed man and still lost.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False They get enough already I'm not giving them my prostate. sad3sm
> TPBM had a war of wits with an unarmed man and still lost.


False...It was a war of passion with a one armed dancer from a cabaret in Pasadena in the back seat of my car which ended up in a tie...

The person below me taught their children how to walk & talk the first two years of their life, then spent the next sixteen telling them to sit down & shut up.


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...It was a war of passion with a one armed dancer from a cabaret in Pasadena in the back seat of my car which ended up in a tie...
> 
> The person below me taught their children how to walk & talk the first two years of their life, then spent the next sixteen telling them to sit down & shut up.


True and now doing the same with the Grandkids.
TPBM beleives every time he says life couldn't get any worse, life replies Challenge Accepted.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True and now doing the same with the Grandkids.
> TPBM beleives every time he says life couldn't get any worse, life replies Challenge Accepted.


false, that would be my wife......i knooooooow when to keep my pie hole shut!

tpbm thinks they can get in and out before the rain comes tomorrow.:fishy:


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false, that would be my wife......i knooooooow when to keep my pie hole shut!
> 
> tpbm thinks they can get in and out before the rain comes tomorrow.:fishy:


False I think I can get in and out tonight. :redface:
TPBm thinks I can reach my 1,000th post on this game.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False I think I can get in and out tonight. :redface:
> TPBm thinks I can reach my 1,000th post on this game.


True but you better get busy..

The person below me things we should start an R rated version of this game in the Jungle.

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> True but you better get busy..
> 
> The person below me things we should start an R rated version of this game in the Jungle.
> 
> A


False That would leave me out because I don't condone off-color Jokes or sexist remarks about the women-folks.

TPBM Read the statistics saying, The average person walks 900 miles a year, and consumes 22 gallons of beer a year. This averages out to 41 mpg, and thought " MY mpg is way below average" :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False That would leave me out because I don't condone off-color Jokes or sexist remarks about the women-folks.
> 
> TPBM Read the statistics saying, The average person walks 900 miles a year, and consumes 22 gallons of beer a year. This averages out to 41 mpg, and thought " MY mpg is way below average" :cheers:


False...My MPG is rapidly improving since I cut WAY back on the drinking...

The person below me only thought this thread had died...


----------



## finkikin

False...good thread, havent visited it in a while though.

TPBM is dippin tabaccy right now


----------



## lordbater

finkikin said:


> False...good thread, havent visited it in a while though.
> 
> TPBM is dippin tabaccy right now


oh no, nasty...

The person below me KNOWS I'm going to freeze my *** off at Matagorda this weekend..


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

False, I am stuck at work and could only wish I knew what the weather was like in Matagorda!

The person Below me loves them some Honey Boo Boo!


----------



## devil1824

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> False, I am stuck at work and could only wish I knew what the weather was like in Matagorda!
> 
> The person Below me loves them some Honey Boo Boo!


False!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is wondering why the heck they clicked on this thread.


----------



## lordbater

devil1824 said:


> False!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TPBM is wondering why the heck they clicked on this thread.


False, I'm in it for the long haul.

The person below me thinks..


----------



## bigrebar

Exactly. 

TPBM is wondering what the heck does Bigrebar stand for?


----------



## lordbater

bigrebar said:


> Exactly.
> 
> TPBM is wondering what the heck does Bigrebar stand for?


English for biggerBar? as in male inadequacy?

or less possibly you are in the concrete industry..

The person below me thinks a cold beer and buffalo wings is what's for lunch..


----------



## jaycf7

Not really, 

TPBM is counting down the days untill spring break....:brew2:


----------



## I Fall In

jaycf7 said:


> Not really,
> 
> TPBM is counting down the days untill spring break....:brew2:


False I'm broke in all four seasons.
TPBM thinks the reason this thread stalled is because it took BJ224 that long to understand my post #753.


----------



## ELF62

True

The person below me is still trying to figure out what this is all about.


----------



## I Fall In

ELF62 said:


> True
> 
> The person below me is still trying to figure out what this is all about.


False I've known everything since I was 14.
TPBM thinks TPAM should hide his high capacity avatar before a "Black Helicopter" lands on this thread.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False I'm broke in all four seasons.
> TPBM thinks the reason this thread stalled is because it took BJ224 that long to understand my post #*753-#765*.


fify



I Fall In said:


> False I've known everything since I was 14.
> TPBM thinks TPAM should hide his high capacity avatar before a "Black Helicopter" lands on this thread.


true, the internet police have been summoned.

tpbm will end this forever.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> fify
> 
> true, the internet police have been summoned.
> 
> tpbm will end this forever.


False, I'll play nice for now. (**** beer on the keyboard, the oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo key isn't working so well)

The person below me is to lazy to type our the person below me.


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False, I'll play nice for now. (**** beer on the keyboard, the oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo key isn't working so well)
> 
> The person below me is to lazy to type our the person below me.


True laziness comes from years of practice.
TPBM noticed TPAM was too lazy to put the extra "O" in too.


----------



## lordbater

interlude:

did you read my post? my beer drenched keyboard isn't functioning tooooooo well.. especially the oooooo key..


----------



## ELF62

I Fall In said:


> True laziness comes from years of practice.
> TPBM noticed TPAM was too lazy to put the extra "O" in too.


True kind of...Beer nullifiies laziness!!

The person below me has to work tomorrow and is jealous of us that don't!!!!


----------



## Russ757

False, do not have to work tomorrow!

The person below me prefers Scotch to Vodka


----------



## ELF62

True....Balvenie Scotch 15 Year Single Barrel 

The person below me would love to taste some!


----------



## sweenyite

ELF62 said:


> True....Balvenie Scotch 15 Year Single Barrel
> 
> The person below me would love to taste some!


 False, I only taste 18 and up. Don't need a sign in my yard! And one from Sweden would probably be better than one from Scotland... :rotfl:

TPBM cuts his toenails with a paring knife...then puts it back in the drawer.


----------



## lordbater

sweenyite said:


> False, I only taste 18 and up. Don't need a sign in my yard! And one from Sweden would probably be better than one from Scotland... :rotfl:
> 
> TPBM cuts his toenails with a paring knife...then puts it back in the drawer.


alse, (the key is also ephed up..)

The person below me is wondering w.t.. I'm doing up so early..


----------



## cloudfishing

The person below me drank Jim Beam Last night and might be late to work. Finally had to get in.....


----------



## Mccoyboys

False.working on where to fish is no vacation with the winds and tides we have had.

The person below me wishes they were drinking beer like me


----------



## sweenyite

Mccoyboys said:


> False.working on where to fish is no vacation with the winds and tides we have had.
> 
> The person below me wishes they were drinking beer like me


 Nope, I'm drinking beer like me right now.
TPBM wants to come help me wash my truck and the camper. For free.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

True...In my bikini too

TPBM is seriously wanting to give me a hot oil massage!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite

ewwww


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> True...In my bikini too
> 
> TPBM is seriously wanting to give me a hot oil massage!!!!!


Dam Skippy & I'll check your prostate while I'm at it...

:cop: The person below me knows that this was just a test...Had this been an actual emergency they would be burning alive right now...


----------



## 24Buds

and its over?
the person below me will be Blk Jck 224


----------



## sweenyite

24Buds said:


> and its over?
> the person below me will be Blk Jck 224


 Dang 24 Buds, I didn't know ya'll was down like that! 
Whatever floats your boat.

TPBM thinks AR's are a bargain at triple the price!


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> Dang 24 Buds, I didn't know ya'll was down like that!
> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> TPBM thinks AR's are a bargain at triple the price!


Uhmm Not sure, what does BJ224 usually charge?
TPMM thinks I should PM Mont my address so he can send my 1,000th Post Plaque and the commemerative T-Shirt cap, 2cool stickers and free Chickenboy lures.


----------



## djwag94

I Fall In said:


> Uhmm Not sure, what does BJ224 usually charge?
> TPMM thinks I should PM Mont my address so he can send my 1,000th Post Plaque and the commemerative T-Shirt cap, 2cool stickers and free Chickenboy lures.


*True*, you should PM Mont but post his reply for all to see! HaHa.

TPBM isn't sure what *AR's* Y'all be talking about.


----------



## I Fall In

djwag94 said:


> *True*, you should PM Mont but post his reply for all to see! HaHa.
> 
> TPBM isn't sure what *AR's* Y'all be talking about.


False Arse Rubs see post 780.
TPBM believes fishing nakkid will prevent "Potlicking" sad3sm


----------



## Reel Time

I Fall In said:


> False Arse Rubs see post 780.
> TPBM believes fishing nakkid will prevent "Potlicking" sad3sm


False, since I am a female, if I were fishing "nakkid", I bet I would get quite a few potlickers (I'm not saying there's a great view at my age, but I'm just sayin"!
TPBM thinks that was TMI!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False Arse Rubs see post 780.
> TPBM believes fishing nakkid will prevent "Potlicking" sad3sm


True...especially if your Old Lady is on board...

The person below me has enough money to last them the rest of their life, provided they die within the next couple of weeks...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...especially if your Old Lady is on board...
> 
> The person below me has enough money to last them the rest of their life, provided they die within the next couple of weeks...


True. As long as I spend frugally.
TPBM thinks going to someones funeral is unfair, because you know they won't come to yours.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True. As long as I spend frugally.
> TPBM thinks going to someones funeral is unfair, because you know they won't come to yours.


false....i don't care who comes 'cause i won't be there.

tpbm likes fishing in this cold weather.


----------



## clint623

False, I like my summer time trout! They're feistier!

TPBM is going to see "IKE" at Daleys this coming friday.


----------



## sweenyite

clint623 said:


> False, I like my summer time trout! They're feistier!
> 
> TPBM is going to see "IKE" at Daleys this coming friday.


 False. Is he still whoopin' up on Tina?
TPBM met his wife at a family reunion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> False. Is he still whoopin' up on Tina?
> TPBM met his wife at a family reunion.


True...There is nothing wrong with incest...Relatively speaking...

Like me...The Person Below Me is heading to his Wintertime big trout hole this morning...


----------



## TIMBOv2

Meaning of relative humidity!!!!!
Gettin hot with your cuzzin. LMAO.


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...There is nothing wrong with incest...Relatively speaking...
> 
> Like me...The Person Below Me is heading to his Wintertime big trout hole this morning...


False. But I am heading back to the coffee pot in a minute.
TPBM thinks TPAM screwed up the system, but does agree there ain't nothing wrong with cousins.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False. But I am heading back to the coffee pot in a minute.
> TPBM thinks TPAM screwed up the system, but does agree there ain't nothing wrong with cousins.


Yall are effed up.
Yes, no.

The person below me thinks weather apps suck ***. (50+ mph winds in Matty beach last night. Oh and thanks to the dude who hid a Franklin in my truck after I told him I wouldn't take any $$ for pulling me out)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> Yall are effed up.
> Yes, no.
> 
> The person below me thinks weather apps suck ***. (50+ mph winds in Matty beach last night. Oh and thanks to the dude who hid a Franklin in my truck after I told him I wouldn't take any $$ for pulling me out)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


True My therie is if they say 15-20 add them together plus 5= 40
(Who's this Franklin Guy?)
TPBM thinks It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt, and then it's hilarious.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> (Who's this Franklin Guy?)


$100

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True My therie is if they say 15-20 add them together plus 5= 40
> (Who's this Franklin Guy?)
> TPBM thinks It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt, and then it's hilarious.


very true.

tpbm is an #88 fan.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> very true.
> 
> tpbm is an #88 fan.


False. I draw the line at 70 unless she has a lot of money.
TPBM beleives if everyone in America flushed at the same time it would create such a strong siphoning effect that Washington D.C. would be void of politicians.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False. I draw the line at 70 unless she has a lot of money.
> TPBM beleives if everyone in America flushed at the same time it would create such a strong siphoning effect that Washington D.C. would be void of politicians.


False...I'm sure half of those turds are floaters...

The Person Below Me fully understands that pleasing everyone is impossible, but pizzing off everyone is a piece of cake...


----------



## ELF62

True....I consider it an artform.

The person below me is couteous on the highway never getiting angry at stupid drivers.


----------



## jaycf7

True - thank god for XM satelite chan 41!

TPBM is sitting at work planning their next vacation.


----------



## woodspirit

False.... The whole of my life is one long vacation.

The person below me wishes they could bite their toenails.


----------



## I Fall In

woodspirit said:


> False.... The whole of my life is one long vacation.
> 
> The person below me wishes they could bite their toenails.


 False. But I am letting them grow out so I can pick up flounder.
TPBM thinks these new "Players" have got some catching up to do.


----------



## Number_Five

I Fall In said:


> False. But I am letting them grow out so I can pick up flounder.
> TPBM thinks these new "Players" have got some catching up to do.


True...especially if their target max age is 70! 

TPBM loves Monday's after 3 days of hard fishing and a 3 hour journey home.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Number_Five said:


> True...especially if their target max age is 70!
> 
> TPBM loves Monday's after 3 days of hard fishing and a 3 hour journey home.


True....mondays are part of the weekend, right?

tpbm went surfing today.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> True....mondays are part of the weekend, right?
> 
> tpbm went surfing today.


False but if the wind keeps blowing I can surf in my pool.
TPBM Thinks.... but not very often.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False but if the wind keeps blowing I can surf in my pool.
> TPBM Thinks.... but not very often.


False, I think all the time, usually impure thoughts, fishing related, booze related, or, well, this is a family board...

The Person Below Me think's the weathermen had their collective heads up their asses this past weekend..

(Really? 50mph wind? half the day Saturday? (then the radio station out of Bay City said the 'area' had a %20 chance of snow!!!!! W.T.F.??)

A


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> False, I think all the time, usually impure thoughts, fishing related, booze related, or, well, this is a family board...
> 
> The Person Below Me think's the weathermen had their collective heads up their asses this past weekend..
> 
> (Really? 50mph wind? half the day Saturday? (then the radio station out of Bay City said the 'area' had a %20 chance of snow!!!!! W.T.F.??)
> 
> A


false, they keep them there all the time.

tpbm wants to hire me to be their weatherman.


----------



## SWANY

carryyourbooks said:


> false, they keep them there all the time.
> 
> tpbm wants to hire me to be their weatherman.


True, Im sure you can do better, send me daily updates please....

TPBM is stuck watching the Bachlor tonight with his wife but surfing 2cool, cuz she asked....


----------



## lordbater

SWANY said:


> True, Im sure you can do better, send me daily updates please....
> 
> TPBM is stuck watching the Bachlor tonight with his wife but surfing 2cool, cuz she asked....


False, not married and although she may get her wish most of the time, the bachelor is not one of them...

The person below me would like to teach Danica how to make right turns..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False, not married and although she may get her wish most of the time, the bachelor is not one of them...
> 
> The person below me would like to teach Danica how to make right turns..


False. She has to turn left to get to my house.
TPBM Is gonna find me at the fishing show Sat. and buy me a beer.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False. She has to turn left to get to my house.
> TPBM Is gonna find me at the fishing show Sat. and buy me a beer.


definite possibility.. I didn't even know there was one, but If I go I'll spring for a beer, but it has to be at one of the 'good' beer places.. hit me up.

The person below me was too busy thinking about Danica making right turns into their driveway to remember there was a fishing show..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> definite possibility.. I didn't even know there was one, but If I go I'll spring for a beer, but it has to be at one of the 'good' beer places.. hit me up.
> 
> The person below me was too busy thinking about Danica making right turns into their driveway to remember there was a fishing show..


False. That would be TPAM 
TPBM voted for Obama because they liked his campaign slogan: A Dog In Every Pot.


----------



## SWANY

I Fall In said:


> False. That would be TPAM
> TPBM voted for Obama because they liked his campaign slogan: A Dog In Every Pot.


OH so very FALSE, I like dogs in a different way and WAY MORE than BAMBAM

TPBM was one of the 2 million people that purchased another gun this past month........I know I did, twice


----------



## lordbater

SWANY said:


> OH so very FALSE, I like dogs in a different way and WAY MORE than BAMBAM
> 
> TPBM was one of the 2 million people that purchased another gun this past month........I know I did, twice


Sorta, I 'acquired' a couple last week, does that count?

The person below me is wondering how in the hell it's possible to get an above average brand new 1911 for less than what 1k rounds cost..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> Sorta, I 'acquired' a couple last week, does that count?
> 
> The person below me is wondering how in the hell it's possible to get an above average brand new 1911 for less than what 1k rounds cost..


False I don't know anything about guns and think the ban in Chicago is working really SWELL.
TPBM thinks if my mind was an open book you would have to go in the "Back Room" at the bookstore to buy it.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False I don't know anything about guns and think the ban in Chicago is working really SWELL.
> TPBM thinks if my mind was an open book you would have to go in the "Back Room" at the bookstore to buy it.


That's probably true for almost everyone here except I'd put money that your pages are so stuck together that an 'open book' isn't possible.. 

The person below me is wondering what in the hell happened to this thread the last 3 days...

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> That's probably true for almost everyone here except I'd put money that your pages are so stuck together that an 'open book' isn't possible..
> 
> The person below me is wondering what in the hell happened to this thread the last 3 days...
> 
> A


True, this hiatis was slowing my post count.
TPBM thinks someone stole the "Silver Lining" out of their "Dark Cloud" :cloud:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> True, this hiatis was slowing my post count.
> TPBM thinks someone stole the "Silver Lining" out of their "Dark Cloud" :cloud:


I'm not sure if anyone knows just what in the hail you are talking about...

The Person Below Me defends the honor of the Taco Shack lady when she is being ridiculed by an unruley customer...


----------



## Chunky

True, always stand up against injustice!

The Person Below Me cried when Ol. Yeller died at the end.


----------



## dbarham

i just murdered this thread its DEAD!!!! die die die


----------



## lordbater

dbarham said:


> i just murdered this thread its DEAD!!!! die die die


I know a couple of admins, and Sir, you are no Admin.... Go post your drivel in some other thread...



Chunky said:


> True, always stand up against injustice!
> 
> The Person Below Me cried when Ol. Yeller died at the end.


Not lately, but I just teared up thinking about it..

The person below me thinks the remaining 5 people subscribed to this thread who aren't playing nice should unsubscribe and leave the other 3 of us alone..

A


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> I know a couple of admins, and Sir, you are no Admin.... Go post your drivel in some other thread...
> 
> Not lately, but I just teared up thinking about it..
> 
> The person below me thinks the remaining 5 people subscribed to this thread who aren't playing nice should unsubscribe and leave the other *4* of us alone..
> 
> A


False, FIFY!

tpbm just got home from work, and then finds there is more work to be done.


----------



## beaucp

^^false no work till thurs.
this has to be the longest thread ever. 

tpbm doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## big john o

beaucp said:


> ^^false no work till thurs.
> this has to be the longest thread ever.
> 
> tpbm doesn't have to work tomorrow.


False, working all week.

TPBM wants this thread to continue on forever with the other 4 people keeping it alive...


----------



## slopoke

big john o said:


> False, working all week.
> 
> TPBM wants this thread to continue on forever with the other 4 people keeping it alive...


False. But since it is still alive I will take this opportunity to make another post on this fine thread. :wink:

TPBM actually thinks beer is a breakfast food on weekdays. :bounce:


----------



## 9121SS

big john o said:


> False, working all week.
> 
> TPBM wants this thread to continue on forever with the other 4 people keeping it alive...


True!
TPBM is waiting for a week of calm winds and 80 degree weather.


----------



## lordbater

9121SS said:


> True!
> TPBM is waiting for a week of calm winds and 80 degree weather.


Only if you are going to take me fishing, my boat is brokeass.. I need another one..

The Person Below Me can't wait to see who will get the coveted 1000th post on this thread..


A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> Only if you are going to take me fishing, my boat is brokeass.. I need another one..
> 
> The Person Below Me can't wait to see who will get the coveted 1000th post on this thread..
> 
> 
> A


True Mont will probably close the rest of 2cool, and have a countdown.
TPBM thinks that Vanilla is the flavor of choice when making a Beer Float


----------



## poco jim

I Fall In said:


> True Mont will probably close the rest of 2cool, and have a countdown.
> TPBM thinks that Vanilla is the flavor of choice when making a Beer Float


False

TPBM can't wait for the weekend, baby backs on sale at HEB for $2.97/lb!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

poco jim said:


> False
> 
> TPBM can't wait for the weekend, baby backs on sale at HEB for $2.97/lb!


True...Not because of the swine sale, but because I will be dining at Killens Saturday night & fishing all day Sunday...

The person below me wants to spend the weekend over @ Pooon Chaser's place & have a fart tasting session with him & his Mother In Law...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Not because of the swine sale, but because I will be dining at Killens Saturday night & fishing all day Sunday...
> 
> The person below me wants to spend the weekend over @ Pooon Chaser's place & have a fart tasting session with him & his Mother In Law...


Uhmm Maybe, but I ain't biting bubbles. sad3sm .
TPBM didn't want to touch the question above me.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> Uhmm Maybe, but I ain't biting bubbles. sad3sm .
> TPBM didn't want to touch the question above me.


True. I have to keep my distance from yall sick bastages..

The person below me 'hump' day is a cruel name for the day denoting halfway through the work week. especially when people like BJ are going fishing..

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> True. I have to keep my distance from yall sick bastages..
> 
> The person below me 'hump' day is a cruel name for the day denoting halfway through the work week. especially when people like BJ are going fishing..
> 
> A


False Every day is Hump Day around my camp.
If TPBM was a female they would be a Hooker named Ilene Dover.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False Every day is Hump Day around my camp.
> If TPBM was a female they would be a Hooker named Ilene Dover.


Probably not.

The person below me knows that to attempt to be Irish on st. Paddys day you have to drink all day, and you can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning.
A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> Probably not.
> 
> The person below me knows that to attempt to be Irish on st. Paddys day you have to drink all day, and you can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning.
> A
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


true, i'll never be irish. i'm too old to drink all day, fish all day, etc. i am good, however, at staying on 2cool all day.

tpbm knows spring is in the air. the blue bonnets are blooming and so are the allergies.:headknock


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> true, i'll never be irish. i'm too old to drink all day, fish all day, etc. i am good, however, at staying on 2cool all day.
> 
> tpbm knows spring is in the air. the blue bonnets are blooming and so are the allergies.:headknock


True on all counts. 
TPBM thinks hitting a possum at 50mph is Fast Food.


----------



## fishingtwo

Ahh Road Kill

The Person Below Me 

Wishes they were on American Funniest Videos


----------



## beaucp

True

tpbm wishes All Star rods weren't $100+.


----------



## Jomanchu

True

TPBM wishes they went to the Rodeo today.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Jomanchu said:


> True
> 
> TPBM wishes they went to the Rodeo today.


false, there wasn't any rodeo today.

tpbm has, in the past, visualized himself as george strait.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> false, there wasn't any rodeo today.
> 
> tpbm has, in the past, visualized himself as george strait.


False, although I'm strait, my name is not George and I'm not curious in that way.

The person below me did the responsible thing and went to the St. Paddy's day bbq festival with snakes and booze and made his wonderful lady stay sober (completely, I was fine to drive, but not on this Freaking day) and drive.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John_B_1

False

The person below me was wondering why is the alarm going off on Sunday until they realized its the start of another long week.


----------



## dbarham

False the person below me wonders if this thread will ever end!


----------



## lordbater

False, that'll only happen if the mods ban me.

The person below me is sending all the mods PMs right now..


----------



## John_B_1

False, I don't check ttmb that much so I just found this last night. 

The person below me is wondering why I don't check all the boards here, and why I'm drawn into this never ending thread


----------



## I Fall In

John_B_1 said:


> False, I don't check ttmb that much so I just found this last night.
> 
> The person below me is wondering why I don't check all the boards here, and why I'm drawn into this never ending thread


False Everyone will eventually be drawn in.
TPBM Woke up this morning and was the same color as the beer he drank yesterday. :brew2::slimer:


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False Everyone will eventually be drawn in.
> TPBM Woke up this morning and was the same color as the beer he drank yesterday. :brew2::slimer:


false, but that would be cool.

tpbm can't believe its 91 friggin degrees right now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

As hard as that SE wind blew all weekend it doesn't surprise me at all...

The person below me is going to come hang at the David Myers benefit at Billy's Hall in Pearland on Sunday...


----------



## John_B_1

False probably going to be working. Sounds like fun

PBM has issues with catching keeper trout boats a lot of dinks and hard heads


----------



## I Fall In

John_B_1 said:


> False probably going to be working. Sounds like fun
> 
> PBM has issues with catching keeper trout boats a lot of dinks and hard heads


False. No Hardheads stocked in my pool. 
TPBM thinks if he hangs out with BJ224 Sunday he should bring bail money.


----------



## dbarham

lordbater said:


> I know a couple of admins, and Sir, you are no Admin.... Go post your drivel in some other thread...
> 
> Not lately, but I just teared up thinking about it..
> 
> The person below me thinks the remaining 5 people subscribed to this thread who aren't playing nice should unsubscribe and leave the other 3 of us alone..
> 
> A


 WGAF???? who died and made you king:hairout::hairout::hairout: the person below me has had enough too!!!


----------



## John_B_1

100% false

TPBM thinks the person above me should just quit reading and opening the thread if he doesn't want to play anymore


----------



## lordbater

John_B_1 said:


> 100% false
> 
> TPBM thinks the person above me should just quit reading and opening the thread if he doesn't want to play anymore


True, and I think he's been eating too many peckers, it's turning him into a *****.. Just unsubscribe and move on dude..

The person below me thinks this thread should:


----------



## poco jim

False and leave DBarham alone, he's my distant Buddy. LOL

pbm thinks the person above me needs to go fishing more and chill OUT!


----------



## carryyourbooks

poco jim said:


> False and leave DBarham alone, he's my distant Buddy. LOL
> 
> pbm thinks the person above me needs to go fishing more and chill OUT!


true dat! and he should take me withim!

tpbm likes to agitate others as i do.


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> true dat! and he should take me withim!
> 
> tpbm likes to agitate others as i do.


 Like to or not, I have a knack for it...
TPBM once bought fish to take home and show the wife...


----------



## dbarham

lordbater said:


> True, and I think he's been eating too many peckers, it's turning him into a *****.. Just unsubscribe and move on dude..
> 
> The person below me thinks this thread should:


 the person who posted this^^ is a baboso get a life this threads dead!! tpbm is ready to fish the surf with a superspook!


----------



## 9121SS

sweenyite said:


> Like to or not, I have a knack for it...
> TPBM once bought fish to take home and show the wife...


Not me, but my Dad did one time! LOL



dbarham said:


> the person who posted this^^ is a baboso get a life this threads dead!! tpbm is ready to fish the surf with a superspook!


False. I don't fish the surf. I did, but bought a boat.

TPBM can't wait for it to get cold again.


----------



## lordbater

I think me and DB need to have a talk. I don't know exactly how we got off on the wrong foot on this thread.. And I've caught MAD fish with a S Spook in the surf..

False, it gets too cold in Htown for me..

The Person below me thinkg DB is yankin my chain..


A


----------



## 76794p

False

The person below does not by their bonus red drum tag after they use the one on their license.


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> I think me and DB need to have a talk. I don't know exactly how we got off on the wrong foot on this thread.. And I've caught MAD fish with a S Spook in the surf..
> 
> False, it gets too cold in Htown for me..
> 
> The Person below me thinkg DB is yankin my chain..
> 
> 
> A


false, he's yankin' somethin' but i don't think its a chain.

tpbm will be first time poster on this epic thread.:brew2:


----------



## lordbater

True. I rarely use my normal tag and I probably catch more bigguns than most..

The person below me thinks that idiots who think redfish aren't good eating have never had it cooked the way we cook it..

Edit, uh oh, we got an eff up..

next person pick it and go..


----------



## beaucp

False. my first post was on some other thread.

tpbm is watching this thread closely so they can be the 1000th poster


----------



## lordbater

beaucp said:


> False. my first post was on some other thread.
> 
> tpbm is watching this thread closely so they can be the 1000th poster


Good call bro.
False. I dont give a **** about post counts or greenies or any of that ****.

The gentleman below me is more of a hunter than me and has interest in educating a fisherman in the sport who happens to be a gun nut. (Got lots of guns. No gun amateur.. hunted birds 20+ years ago. Have shotguns need current experience)
A
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John_B_1

Somewhat true I have hunted birds for quite sometime, but accuracy is my problem

TPBM farted in the shower and laughed just a little at the sound it made


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> Good call bro.
> False. I dont give a **** about post counts or greenies or any of that ****.
> 
> The gentleman below me is more of a hunter than me and has interest in educating a fisherman in the sport who happens to be a gun nut. (Got lots of guns. No gun amateur.. hunted birds 20+ years ago. Have shotguns need current experience)
> A
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I am a hunter. Hunted ducks and deer for 15 years. Started deer huntin again two years ago. Going to give it a rest this year. All I want to do is fish!

TPBM stays up way to late playing on the computer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> I am a hunter. Hunted ducks and deer for 15 years. Started deer huntin again two years ago. Going to give it a rest this year. All I want to do is fish!
> 
> TPBM stays up way to late playing on the computer.


False...I'm too old to stay up late.

The person below me is the lotion boy for the Hawaiian Tropic bikini girls.


----------



## jaycf7

False, ...unless you consider if im dreaming.

TPBM is sad that spring break is over!


----------



## DEXTER

Do you guys realize how :an4: this thread is? Jeezz!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DEXTER said:


> Do you guys realize how :an4: this thread is? Jeezz!


The person above is able to link homosexuality in everything he reads...

The person below me saw the person above me at the Gay Pride Parade & took his picture...


----------



## John_B_1

False lol 

The PBM wishes they didn't step in that pile on the way to the truck this morning and regrets ever getting the dam dog


----------



## I Fall In

John_B_1 said:


> False lol
> 
> The PBM wishes they didn't step in that pile on the way to the truck this morning and regrets ever getting the dam dog


False I'm used to wadin through it, I'm a 2cooler.

Tpbm thinks one of the previous posters doesn't play well with others.


----------



## beaucp

True. But I'm not gonna name names.

TPBM is stuck in traffic without A/C.


----------



## carryyourbooks

beaucp said:


> True. But I'm not gonna name names.
> 
> TPBM is stuck in traffic without A/C.


false, but i have been there, done that. i'm sure it still sucks.

tpbm is grillin' tonight.:cheers:

and will post pics to prove it.


----------



## 9121SS

carryyourbooks said:


> false, but i have been there, done that. i'm sure it still sucks.
> 
> tpbm is grillin' tonight.:cheers:
> 
> and will post pics to prove it.


Nope! Going to the Magnolia Diner.

TPBM Can retire right now, but is too cheap to do so!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> Nope! Going to the Magnolia Diner.
> 
> TPBM Can retire right now, but is too cheap to do so!


False. I'm waiting on a Bailout, I'm upside down on my wife and kids.

TPBM thinks I was "Thrifty" because I bought dinner for the family at Popeyes, 2 for .99 x 4 =4.29 after tax.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False. I'm waiting on a Bailout, I'm upside down on my wife and kids.
> 
> TPBM thinks I was "Thrifty" because I bought dinner for the family at Popeyes, 2 for .99 x 4 =4.29 after tax.


false, i think you're cheap! but you're not as cheap as me.

tpbm is going to popeyes now.


----------



## TIMBOv2

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i think you're cheap! but you're not as cheap as me.
> 
> tpbm is going to popeyes now.


 Hmmm Popeye's??? Nope had crawfish AYE TWO FAY awhila go.

TPBM wants to help pay for my new central a/c unit:hairout:


----------



## I Fall In

TIMBOv2 said:


> Hmmm Popeye's??? Nope had crawfish AYE TWO FAY awhila go.
> 
> TPBM wants to help pay for my new central a/c unit:hairout:


True. Butttttt see above post. 
TPBM Thinks Real Men Drive PINK Mowdys.


----------



## John_B_1

True that you got to have a set to have a pink boat

PBM wants a mowdy and doesn't really care the color even if it's pink


----------



## sweenyite

John_B_1 said:


> True that you got to have a set to have a pink boat
> 
> PBM wants a mowdy and doesn't really care the color even if it's pink


 Nope. But I do really want a Boatright...in camo.
TPBM wishes they were gonna be drinking beer with me tomorrow night in Nashville!


----------



## lordbater

sweenyite said:


> Nope. But I do really want a Boatright...in camo.
> TPBM wishes they were gonna be drinking beer with me tomorrow night in Nashville!


No, I'll keep my *** in Texas, thanks for the offer..

The person below me had to lookup 'Mowdy' to find out WTH it was..

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> No, I'll keep my *** in Texas, thanks for the offer..
> 
> The person below me had to lookup 'Mowdy' to find out WTH it was..
> 
> A


True...I thought it was a hair lipped Texan trying to say Howdy...

The Person Below Me is going to stop by the 2Cool Beer Drinking Association table & get a shot of Tequila when they make a cash donation @ the David Myers Benefit @ Billy's Hall in Pearland on Sunday...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I thought it was a hair lipped Texan trying to say Howdy...
> 
> The Person Below Me is going to stop by the 2Cool Beer Drinking Association table & get a shot of Tequila when they make a cash donation @ the David Myers Benefit @ Billy's Hall in Pearland on Sunday...


False. Tequila makes my clothes fall off.:redface:
TPBM Doesn't want me to drink tequila.


----------



## lordbater

I don't really care what you drink.. Drink what works for you.

I like tequila... I don't know anything about that benefit, but if I can talk the driver (lady) into driving I'll make an asss, err, more of an *** than normal of myself you your tequila, with an open wallet..

The person below me looked up the pink Mowdy and thought it was not only kick ***, but a little cute and think my GF should buy it...

A


----------



## John_B_1

True

TPBM wants to ride me around west bay and show me the ins and outs so I can safely run my boat there


----------



## beaucp

False

tpbm wishes people would learn how to take a turn without coming to a complete stop. ****** me off


----------



## I Fall In

beaucp said:


> False
> 
> tpbm wishes people would learn how to take a turn without coming to a complete stop. ****** me off


 False I just wish they would just stay home.
TPBM thinks TPAM is waaaayyyyy too young to be getting pizzed off about trivial things. ( Don't sweat the small stuff, and don't worry much about the big stuff either.)


----------



## beaucp

true

sorry. I just came in from being stuck behind every da driver in TX.

tpbm gave me is right and gave me some good advice.


----------



## carryyourbooks

beaucp said:


> true
> 
> sorry. I just came in from being stuck behind every da driver in TX.
> 
> tpbm gave me is right and gave me some good advice.


true, i'm always right unless my wife says so.

tpbm (like me) just untwisted the first of the weekend.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> true, i'm always right unless my wife says so.
> 
> tpbm (like me) just twisted the first of the weekend.


damned autocorrect, fixed it for you..

True..

The person below me thinks Sunday is a good day to take the mutts to the beach...


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> damned autocorrect, fixed it for you..
> 
> True..
> 
> The person below me thinks Sunday is a good day to take the mutts to the beach...


False I quit dating the twins you speak of.
TPBM Thinks hunting Easter Eggs with an assault weapon makes perfectly good sense.


----------



## Sunbeam

True, I have some special bunny loads in .223.
The guy below me is still trying to find Reel Times frog in the rocks.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Sunbeam said:


> True, I have some special bunny loads in .223.
> The guy below me is still trying to find Reel Times frog in the rocks.


true, my wife's not good at finding frogs.

tpbm is wondering where is all the bad weather we were supposed to get today.


----------



## beaucp

true.

tpbm wishes gas would go down so people could afford to fill up the boat without it costing an arm or a leg.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

beaucp said:


> true.
> 
> tpbm wishes gas would go down so people could afford to fill up the boat without it costing an arm or a leg.


False...I pray that gas keeps going up to keep everyone off the water...

The Person Below Me will get a free shot of Jagermeister at the David Myers Benefit @ Billy's Hall in Pearland tomorrow...


----------



## fishingtwo

*wo hoo*

sounds good

pbm is mad cause he did not win


----------



## fouL-n-fin

True, I'm a jäger drinking fool!
TPBM is scared of jäger and his wife can drink more!


----------



## carryyourbooks

fouL-n-fin said:


> True, I'm a jäger drinking fool!
> TPBM is scared of jäger and his wife can drink more!


false, my wife is a cheap date.

tpbm is a cheap date, too.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> false, my wife is a cheap date.
> 
> tpbm is a cheap date, too.


Cheap He!! I'm usually free.

TPBM thinks since their fishing trip got blown out they should spend the gas and bait money at David Myers Benefit today. :cheers:


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> Cheap He!! I'm usually free.
> 
> TPBM thinks since their fishing trip got blown out they should spend the gas and bait money at David Myers Benefit today. :cheers:


False, I'm still taking the mutt's to the beach. I ought to be able to spool out my surf rod casting with 30mph NW wind.. I may even be able to pull in some snapper from the beach!

The person below me Thinks I should have gotten off my *** earlier and been on the road already..


----------



## redfish555

True 
The person below me there dream bay boat is a scb


----------



## I Fall In

redfish555 said:


> True
> The person below me there dream bay boat is a scb


False I dream of a Jon boat with a leak and a broke motor. It's all I deserve.
TPBM wants to go to the Playboy Mansion so he can eat a Bunny on Easter. sad3sm


----------



## beaucp

false. i don't need a disease.
However, tpbm could care less about the std and would jump at the opportunity to go.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

beaucp said:


> false. i don't need a disease.
> However, tpbm could care less about the std and would jump at the opportunity to go.


False...If I never had to go to LA again it would be too soon.

The person below me saw Uncle Fester driving T-Rod's green jeep at the 2010 BBQ Cookoff...


----------



## lordbater

False, but I am familiar with TRod's Pimp Juice..

the person below me is going to come over and help me clean my garage as soon as the water recedes..


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> False, but I am familiar with TRod's Pimp Juice..
> 
> the person below me is going to come over and help me clean my garage as soon as the water recedes..


False. You need to move or build a levy.
TPBM hasn't been here in a while because he thought the Restraining Order was her idea of a joke.


----------



## lordbater

Everything is in rubber maid containers.. no real damage. it comes with the cheap rent. I'm going to move.. soon..

False, restraining orders don't work without duct tape (edit: and chain link fence)..

The person below me is glad I didn't clean my garage today because it's gonna flood again!! and also thinks 4 day weekends should be mandatory!

a


----------



## OnedayScratch

false. 5 day weekends rock!

The person below me loves to call his wife's cooking a joke.


----------



## dbarham

lordbater said:


> Everything is in rubber maid containers.. no real damage. it comes with the cheap rent. I'm going to move.. soon..
> 
> False, restraining orders don't work without duct tape (edit: and chain link fence)..
> 
> The person below me is glad I didn't clean my garage today because it's gonna flood again!! and also thinks 4 day weekends should be mandatory!
> 
> a


yes on the 4 day weekend! could give a rats arse about the other...tpbm wants the surf to heat up so we dont have to sit at the puter and see this thread that wont die AGAIN!!!!


----------



## woodspirit

False.... I can't surf.

TPBM loves reading this thread as much as I do.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

dbarham said:


> yes on the 4 day weekend! could give a rats arse about the other...tpbm wants the surf to heat up so we dont have to sit at the puter and see this thread that wont die AGAIN!!!!


I don't really care as I can catch fish year round...ESPECIALLY when it is cold!

The person below me knows that it will be twilight topwater action with the full moon come the 25th.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I don't really care as I can catch fish year round...ESPECIALLY when it is cold!
> 
> The person below me knows that it will be twilight topwater action with the full moon come the 25th.


true and false.

tpbm is relieved his lab was able to hold it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> true and false.
> 
> tpbm is relieved his lab was able to hold it.


False...I don't have a lab, but if I did his furry arse would be in a crate secured in the bed.

The person below me has been working out real hard for months to get in shape to look good in his speedos for the 2Cool Texas City Dike gathering.


----------



## lordbater

carryyourbooks said:


> true and false.
> 
> tpbm is relieved his lab was able to hold it.


?Confused? I think there are some HIPPA laws concerning how long labs have to hold on to test results, I just hope it was nothing a butt full of penicillin cant cure up..

False, I already look good in a speedo but prefer the full on man hammock that I wear when I fish..

The person below me thinks enough is enough and we should wipe out NK and turn it into a new Disney park..

Edit, I'll field both of those..


----------



## beaucp

True.

I'm all for blowing NK off the map. 

tpbm thinks kim jong un doesn't have the balls to attack us.


----------



## I Fall In

beaucp said:


> True.
> 
> I'm all for blowing NK off the map.
> 
> tpbm thinks kim jong un doesn't have the balls to attack us.


False I don't think he has enough brains not to. 
TPBM just threw up in his mouth picturing the previous poster in a Man Hammock.


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False I don't think he has enough brains not to.
> TPBM just threw up in his mouth picturing the previous poster in a Man Hammock.


Since no one else has responded, and I don't have yall's girls email addresses, I'll spare yall the awesome pics..

The person below me has made note that I have not abbreviated the person below me..

Oh, also, the person below me is ate up with jealously that I'm not only playing this game but watching the stars, sitting by a campfire, caught an asspile of Redfish today... Um what else, oh have a really tasty adult beverage in hand, and I'm miles from the nearest person. Except yall of course. 


A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beaucp

^^True. I'm more jealous about the fish and campfire than the beer though. 

Tpbm hopes kim next nuke missile test detonates on the launch pad


----------



## carryyourbooks

beaucp said:


> ^^True. I'm more jealous about the fish and campfire than the beer though.
> 
> Tpbm hopes kim next nuke missile test detonates on the launch pad


true x1000000000000000000000000

tpbm wants to know lordbater's secret honey hole.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> true x1000000000000000000000000
> 
> tpbm wants to know lordbater's secret honey hole.


False Not if you fish in a man hammock. h:
TPBM believes Women are like rocks and likes to Skip the flat ones. :bounce:


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> False Not if you fish in a man hammock. h:
> TPBM believes Women are like rocks and likes to Skip the flat ones. :bounce:


 False, there's only one woman for me and she's not like a rock, she rocks!
TPBM has a rainbow sticker on their moped, right above their Obama sticker...


----------



## Boko2011

False, Very False

The person below me is thinking about What-a-burger for lunch


----------



## jaycf7

FALSE....but i do have a valid CHL and keep a likktle firend in the glove box!

TPBM is going to be post #925 on this thread.


----------



## jaycf7

dang beat me to it on my #'s post.

and yes i am!


----------



## Texican89

TPBM is going to be BlkJk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Texican89 said:


> TPBM is going to be BlkJk


false,

tpbm just looooooooooooves this rain!


----------



## Blastn & Castn

true I think?!?
The person below me is thinking about popping it this weekend!


----------



## Number_Five

Blastn & Castn said:


> true I think?!?
> The person below me is thinking about popping it this weekend!


False .....i think....that may be the dirtiest thing ever said on 2cool

Tpbm is now thinking about watching either leave it to beaver....or revenge of the nerds.


----------



## Sunbeam

Always thinking about beaver. Even at my age.
TPBM roots for the Texans but is a closet Cowboy fan.


----------



## I Fall In

Sunbeam said:


> Always thinking about beaver. Even at my age.
> TPBM roots for the Texans but is a closet Cowboy fan.


 False I don't even own a closet, but I do love me some cowgirls.
TPBM wishes they could quit their job but owes too much on their boat.


----------



## beaucp

false. don't have a boat or a summer job yet.

tpbm is po'd because they didn't get to go to the NRA expo.


----------



## lordbater

True, I wish I'd have gone. I wanted to meet CJ.

The Person Below Me just THOUGHT this thread had died..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> True, I wish I'd have gone. I wanted to meet CJ.
> 
> The Person Below Me just THOUGHT this thread had died..


False...It is like a herpetic lesion...Sooner or later I knew it would raise its ugly head.

The person below me was caught washing his balls on the 10th tee.


----------



## jaycf7

False, i was Having them cleaned LOL

TPBM is leaving work early just hoping i make it out before capt Dave posts on Friday PIXX


----------



## Blastn & Castn

True 4pm... & I did see his pic's now I'm starving!

TPBM is going to drink alot of beer this 3 day weekend...& get a little tanked!


----------



## lordbater

Blastn & Castn said:


> True 4pm... & I did see his pic's now I'm starving!
> 
> TPBM is going to drink alot of beer this 3 day weekend...& get a little tanked!


3 day? I started yesterday..

The Person Below Me will be drinking with me in spirit remembering all the heroes that make this possible..


----------



## jaycf7

VERY VERY TRUE!

TPBM is gunna go straight to the liquor store today!


----------



## 9121SS

jaycf7 said:


> VERY VERY TRUE!
> 
> TPBM is gunna go straight to the liquor store today!


False. Working all weekend so I'm just going to leave it alone.

TPBM is scared to death to get out on the water this weekend!


----------



## lordbater

9121SS said:


> False. Working all weekend so I'm just going to leave it alone.
> 
> TPBM is scared to death to get out on the water this weekend!


no kidding, I'm not even going to DRINK water this weekend..

The Person Below Me thinks I should steal a cab for the weekend so I can roll incognito...


----------



## beaucp

True

TPBM is gonna get wasted and wind up running through the streets naked and get caught by his wife/GF like Will Farrell on Old School


----------



## 9121SS

beaucp said:


> True
> 
> TPBM is gonna get wasted and wind up running through the streets naked and get caught by his wife/GF like Will Farrell on Old School


False. Only two places I run to are the refrigerator or the restroom.

TPBM is going to out do Dave with pictures of food they cooked this weekend!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> False. Only two places I run to are the refrigerator or the restroom.
> 
> TPBM is going to out do Dave with pictures of food they cooked this weekend!


False. I didn't even know you had to take the tuna out of the can before you grill it.
TPBM is going to shake every soldiers hand he sees and tell them Thank You.


----------



## beaucp

True. Starting with my Uncle.

tpbm wishes the rest of America (the majority of the people who don't give a rats *** about memorial day or our military) cared as much as we do


----------



## bubbas kenner

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...But I am going in late & using that as an excuse if needed...
> 
> The person below me gets a kick out of going in department store fitting rooms & yelling out..."Hey...Y'all are out of toilet paper in here...Can someone bring me another roll?"


The person below has hollered for toilet paper before just not a fitting room,lol.


----------



## lordbater

bubbas kenner said:


> The person below has hollered for toilet paper before just not a fitting room,lol.


True.

The person below me is glad that Bubba blew life into this zombified thread..

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> True.
> 
> The person below me is glad that Bubba blew life into this zombified thread..
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center.


True. I thought it was gone for good this time!

TPBM was very intrigued with the " nose hair" thread.


----------



## lordbater

9121SS said:


> True. I thought it was gone for good this time!
> 
> TPBM was very intrigued with the " nose hair" thread.


It will never die...

False. I'm baffled with the manicure thread..

The Person below me thinks nose hair is "OK" as long as it blends in with your mustache and you can't tell where it starts or ends..

A


----------



## beaucp

true.

tpbm thinks all the guys who admitted to getting manicures should turn over their man card.


----------



## fishNwithfish

Maury says true.

The person below me drives a womans car


----------



## sweenyite

fishNwithfish said:


> Maury says true.
> 
> The person below me drives a womans car


True. Because real women drive trucks with no spark plugs!

The person below me has to have someone explain that to them.


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> True. Because real women drive trucks with no spark plugs!
> 
> The person below me has to have someone explain that to them.


True. When did they make it legal for women to drive?

TPBM thinks those little sinks in the Porta Can are way too low and rarely have enough water to properly wash their hands.


----------



## fishNwithfish

True. Real trucks don't have plugs.

Tpbm doesn't realize taking toothpicks in the porta potty is a crime. Crabs can pole vault lol


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True. When did they make it legal for women to drive?
> 
> TPBM thinks those little sinks in the Porta Can are way too low and rarely have enough water to properly wash their hands.


true.

tpbm wonders why anyone would throw the sweet smellin' pink disc soap thingy into the urninal section of the portacan therefore making it even harder to wash their hands.


----------



## beaucp

false. 

tpbm thinks they don't have to wash their hands if they don't **** on them.


----------



## lordbater

True/False. If there are adequate facilities then gentlemen should always wash their hands, but it's best not to urinate on ones self at all if at all possible..

The person below me is going to have a great father's day!

Edit: Hell, they won't even respond because they are out fishing or something..

A


----------



## I Fall In

lordbater said:


> True/False. If there are adequate facilities then gentlemen should always wash their hands, but it's best not to urinate on ones self at all if at all possible..
> 
> The person below me is going to have a great father's day!
> 
> Edit: Hell, they won't even respond because they are out fishing or something..
> 
> A


False I'm not admitting responsibility for any of those kids.
TPBM thinks this thread has reached an all time low talking about Pizzing on ones self. :cloud:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False I'm not admitting responsibility for any of those kids.
> TPBM thinks this thread has reached an all time low talking about Pizzing on ones self. :cloud:


False...You are just a few years away from sporting Depends. 

The PBM is going to have a blast today like me doing one of their favorite activities like building fence & a gate. hwell:


----------



## Sunbeam

Wrong, got to drive to tornado alley (Clinton OK) to work on some rental property.
TPBM will have a great dinner cooked by a loving wife and smiling kids.
Or end up at Golden Corral.


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...sporting DependsYou are just a few years away from .
> 
> The PBM is going to have a blast today like me doing one of their favorite activities like building fence & a gate. hwell:


Boxers or Briefs? Depends.

False I'll be working on the boat in the blazing sun.
TPBM thinks TPAM should just stretch some chicken wire across the opening and use bailing wire on one end to open the "GATE" :idea:


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> Boxers or Briefs? Depends.
> 
> False I'll be working on the boat in the blazing sun.
> TPBM thinks TPAM should just stretch some chicken wire across the opening and use bailing wire on one end to open the "GATE" :idea:


true, it shouldn't be that difficult to herd chickens.

tpbm skipped church this morning and feels guilty. (just a little bit)


----------



## beaucp

true. but I went to the sunday night service.

tpbm wishes they had invented the doomsday ammo can thingy that can be buried and sells like hot cakes at academy.


----------



## Brady Bunch

False

TPBM is wishing Monday would hurry up and be over


----------



## finkikin

True

TPBM Monday is already over.


----------



## lordbater

Yessir.. done and gone...

The person below me is going to post on this thread even though they've been hating on it...


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> Yessir.. done and gone...
> 
> The person below me is going to post on this thread even though they've been hating on it...


It's Baaack!

False!

TPBM was really missing the thread!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> It's Baaack!
> 
> False!
> 
> TPBM was really missing the thread!


True. Once again my life is complete.
TPBM believes TPAM is pushing his thread to reach 1,000 posts. :work:


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> True. Once again my life is complete.
> TPBM believes TPAM is pushing his thread to reach 1,000 posts. :work:


true, but tpbm thinks he failed!


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> true, but tpbm thinks he failed!


 True, but only temporarily.
TPBM saw his toes in the mirror and wondered what they were... forgot he had toes.


----------



## lordbater

False, you picked on a skinny white boy.....

The person below me is going to help me decide if I want ranch style beans with or without jalipenos to go with my ribeye and asparagus...


----------



## lordbater

This thread WILL not die. The person below me will be new to this thread...

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> This thread WILL not die. The person below me will be new to this thread...
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center.


False...The Usual Suspects! :wink:

The person below me was scratching their nose today & noticed something on their finger. At first they thought it was a booger, but it's not.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...The Usual Suspects! :wink:
> 
> The person below me was scratching their nose today & noticed something on their finger. At first they thought it was a booger, but it's not.


Wrong. It was a booger.

The person below me loves soaking croakers and killing big ol momma trouts!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbater

True and eating them.

The person below me wishes they were pouring a margarita down his throat and waiting on good grub with me at Lupe Tortillas...

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## fishNwithfish

False on the margarita but hell just to be at the coast I'd down a couple sissy ritas. 

The pbm makes 80k a year without a degree

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## 9121SS

fishNwithfish said:


> False on the margarita but hell just to be at the coast I'd down a couple sissy ritas.
> 
> The pbm makes 80k a year without a degree
> 
> if it smells like trout get out


True! It's easy, 75 to 80 hours a week! No problem.

TPBM is saving up money to buy one of those Elio three wheel cars.:an4:


----------



## lordbater

False, dunno what one even is..

The person below me thinks the new Heineken bottles suck...

A


----------



## Whodathunkit

Maybe, haven't decided yet.

TPBM has spotted the space station in the nighttime sky


----------



## lordbater

Doh!!! I wondered what that was... was it in the west sky about an hour ago?

The person below me thinks we should start taking bets on who gets the 1000th post...


----------



## fishNwithfish

True your on lol 981 

Tpbm hates when they can hold there poo all day but when they're body see's the toilet they can't get they're belt off fast enough

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## carryyourbooks

fishNwithfish said:


> True your on lol 981
> 
> Tpbm hates when they can hold there poo all day but when they're body see's the toilet they can't get they're belt off fast enough
> 
> if it smells like trout get out


true, its all psychological.

tpbm missed the "if it smells like trout get out" joke.


----------



## lordbater

No.... I'll keep it in mind, bit in sure we all know that without it being constantly repeated.

The person below me thinks I need sleeping meds, cuz that alarm is gna **** me off in 5 hours. Lets try a nightcap..

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## fishNwithfish

True I'm sitting at 4hrs and 17mins 

Tpbm loves the ferry wait to ride from galveston to bolivar

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## 9121SS

False! I go through Winnie.

TPBM thinks their boat will run skinnier than railbirds.


----------



## fishNwithfish

False mine is the reason railbird got his lol

Tpbm has thought about using hardheads for shark bait

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## lordbater

False, I don't "use" hardheads for anything, except mine for beating, beating against the wall, and well, other stuff that gentlemen don't talk about..

The person below me thinks I'm swank...


----------



## fishNwithfish

False. Don't really know you. Don't judge a book by their screen name lol

Tpbm has a fishing addiction

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Melon

The Horror! The Horror!



The person below me will read the whole thread!


----------



## lordbater

t/f

I've already read the entire thread, each post as it was posted... 
holy ****, I'm a loser, but a swank loser..

the person below me thinks it's time for the Crown nightcap call it quits for the day...


----------



## sweenyite

False, it's time for coffee and work!
TPBM wishes that they too were leaving for Hawaii Sunday...


----------



## clint623

True!
TPBM is late for work as we speak, like I am.....
ADIOS!


----------



## 9121SS

clint623 said:


> True!
> TPBM is late for work as we speak, like I am.....
> ADIOS!


False. Been here since 5:15.

TPBM is always late for work, but never lake when going fishing!


----------



## sweenyite

9121SS said:


> False. Been here since 5:15.
> 
> TPBM is always late for work, but never lake when going fishing!


 False! Never late for work, but never get to go fishing anymore either.
TPBM has a bumper sticker that says "Don't bring Skittles to a gun fight"


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> False! Never late for work, but never get to go fishing anymore either.
> TPBM has a bumper sticker that says "Don't bring Skittles to a gun fight"


False...I work in a very culturally diverse environment. I chose not to participate in several conversations regarding that topic.

TPBM went to see his doctor about this chronic pain in his arse....Turns out his doctor already knew all about his wife. :help:


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I work in a very culturally diverse environment. I chose not to participate in several conversations regarding that topic.
> 
> TPBM went to see his doctor about this chronic pain in his arse....Turns out his doctor already knew all about his wife. :help:


false, but that made me think of that woman that wanted to go to the laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake!

tpbm is holding out for post #1000, and will miss the opportunity as there will be several people eyeing the same prize.:cheers:


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> false, but that made me think of that woman that wanted to go to the laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake!
> 
> tpbm is holding out for post #1000, and will miss the opportunity as there will be several people eyeing the same prize.:cheers:


False, I'm not concerned.
TPBM might not be the one either.


----------



## sweenyite

TPBM won't be #1,000 either.


----------



## surf_ox

Possible. 

I'll kick start it. 

He person below me made the 1000 th post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite

True!
TPBM will be #1001


----------



## RubenZamora

TRUE...


The Person Below me, is Below me.


----------



## John_B_1

False
TPBM thought I was out of this game and not keepin track of it anymore.......

WRONG


----------



## sweenyite

RubenZamora said:


> TRUE...
> 
> The Person Below me, is Below me.


 Hey, what you and John do is ya'lls bidness! :biggrin:


----------



## lordbater

Back on track. 
The person below me is jealous that I just had an awesome brat off the grill, have a cold Corona and I'm about to go for a dip in the cityboy watering hole...









Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## TxFig

I can't possibly be jealous after posting this story:









The father of a buddy of mine here at work works at a place outside of Abilene that specializes in hunts for the adventurous hunter, but can't get away for long trips. Turns out that they had a client (the son of some big shot auto-repair place) that booked a hunt for an African lion, but backed out at the last minute. But the outfitter had already had the lion flown in from a Zimbabwe zoo (I think it had attacked one of the other smaller male lions) and didn't know what to do with it.

So my buddy offered me the opportunity to hunt this guy for a really good price (basically the price of the food they had spent for a week). I had to just go up and make the shot and the trophy was mine. Originally I was planning on using the .243 H&R I had bought for my daughters, but when I saw how much time & effort the outfitters took into providing for the safety of the hunter, I decided it would be ok to use my bow. After all, I don't think the lion could get through the re-enforced chainlink fence I would be shooting through.

Anyway, I drove up, they provided a wonderful lunch of grilled cheese sandwiches and took me out to the field. It was a beautiful ranch encompassing at least 35 acres. I was amazed at the variety of species they had for folks to hunt, everything from Siberian yaks to the common east Texas black panthers. Of course, they had a catalog for their other hunters to use in order to make their final selections. When we finally got to my spot, they unchained the lion (after all, this was to be a fair chase hunt and keep it sporting) - it even had a couple of trees it could have hid behind. Fortunately for me, it decided to head for the bait they had staked out earlier that morning (I think it was a cottontail nailed to a board, but I couldn't tell for sure).

I made a really good shot, hitting just a little higher on the shoulder than I really wanted. I wanted the keep the cape, so I told the outfitter not to take a follow up shot as I could tell the lion would bleed out after only 1 or 2 hours. Turns out the heat got to it faster than that, so it was a good ethical kill.









Anyway, I hope you enjoyed my report. With any luck, I'll be able to go back again.

The person below me is upset at my story.


----------



## sweenyite

TxFig said:


> I can't possibly be jealous after posting this story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father of a buddy of mine here at work works at a place outside of Abilene that specializes in hunts for the adventurous hunter, but can't get away for long trips. Turns out that they had a client (the son of some big shot auto-repair place) that booked a hunt for an African lion, but backed out at the last minute. But the outfitter had already had the lion flown in from a Zimbabwe zoo (I think it had attacked one of the other smaller male lions) and didn't know what to do with it.
> 
> So my buddy offered me the opportunity to hunt this guy for a really good price (basically the price of the food they had spent for a week). I had to just go up and make the shot and the trophy was mine. Originally I was planning on using the .243 H&R I had bought for my daughters, but when I saw how much time & effort the outfitters took into providing for the safety of the hunter, I decided it would be ok to use my bow. After all, I don't think the lion could get through the re-enforced chainlink fence I would be shooting through.
> 
> Anyway, I drove up, they provided a wonderful lunch of grilled cheese sandwiches and took me out to the field. It was a beautiful ranch encompassing at least 35 acres. I was amazed at the variety of species they had for folks to hunt, everything from Siberian yaks to the common east Texas black panthers. Of course, they had a catalog for their other hunters to use in order to make their final selections. When we finally got to my spot, they unchained the lion (after all, this was to be a fair chase hunt and keep it sporting) - it even had a couple of trees it could have hid behind. Fortunately for me, it decided to head for the bait they had staked out earlier that morning (I think it was a cottontail nailed to a board, but I couldn't tell for sure).
> 
> I made a really good shot, hitting just a little higher on the shoulder than I really wanted. I wanted the keep the cape, so I told the outfitter not to take a follow up shot as I could tell the lion would bleed out after only 1 or 2 hours. Turns out the heat got to it faster than that, so it was a good ethical kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoyed my report. With any luck, I'll be able to go back again.
> 
> The person below me is upset at my story.


 False. Not upset at all. Didja eat it? 
TPBM woulda ate it... if it was a true story.


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> False. Not upset at all. Didja eat it?
> TPBM woulda ate it... if it was a true story.


true.....i like cat, especially big cat.

tpbm hates cat.


----------



## Bull Red

True I don't like cats, but I love kitty. :biggrin:

tpbm loves dogs.


----------



## SWANY

Bull Red said:


> True I don't like cats, but I love kitty. :biggrin:
> 
> tpbm loves dogs.


 True......but I love kitty more..

TPBM is trying to figure out if he/she loves kitty too....


----------



## lordbater

SWANY said:


> True......but I love kitty more..
> 
> TPBM is trying to figure out if he/she loves kitty too....


Oh yes, ******** stories? Not so much.. about as much sport as hunting libtards at a Trayvon rally.

The person below me is taking numbers on 2k...

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

lordbater said:


> Oh yes, ******** stories? Not so much.. about as much sport as hunting libtards at a Trayvon rally.
> 
> The person below me is taking numbers on 2k...
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center.


False...I'm not sure what in the hail you are talking about.

The person below me is starting to believe that lordbater is a stoner. :rybka:


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'm not sure what in the hail you are talking about.
> 
> The person below me is starting to believe that lordbater is a stoner. :rybka:


True. He dates everything 04-20

TPBM thinks they have BlueBell at Academy.


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> True. He dates everything 04-20
> 
> TPBM thinks they have BlueBell at Academy.


They don't! 

TPBM wants to go with me to a buddys house to drink much beer!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I would rather have just a little nip of good scotch...

The person below me stands to win alot of $ betting on an Alabama win this weekend!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I would rather have just a little nip of good scotch...
> 
> The person below me stands to win alot of $ betting on an Alabama win this weekend!


False.

I put a grand down on A&M.

TPBM is wishing he/she was the 1000Th poster.


----------



## sweenyite

Fishin' Soldier said:


> False.
> 
> I put a grand down on A&M.
> 
> TPBM is wishing he/she was the 1000Th poster.


 Uh, sure. But life will go on they tell me. :rotfl:
TPBM goes outside to pee and lives in a high rise.


----------



## John_B_1

True I'm an outdoorsman. 
TPBM still laughs about porkchops fear of shrimp


----------



## Blk Jck 224

John_B_1 said:


> True I'm an outdoorsman.
> TPBM still laughs about porkchops fear of shrimp


False...I'm laughing too hard about your kolpophobia...

The person below me likes to poke fun at the guys that whine about getting their Yeti coolers stolen...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'm laughing too hard about your kolpophobia...
> 
> The person below me likes to poke fun at the guys that whine about getting their Yeti coolers stolen...


False. I'm whining because someone stole my duct tape and I can't fix my Igloo.

TPBM doesn't know what kolpophobia is.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Not on vacation at the moment

The person below me is making leaders for this weekend


----------



## Texican89

No 
TPBM hates cilantro. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sweenyite

Texican89 said:


> No
> TPBM hates cilantro.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


 False. You can't make good pico without it.
TPBM picked up something in Mexico once that soap and water wouldn't wash off.


----------



## lordbater

sweenyite said:


> False. You can't make good pico without it.
> TPBM picked up something in Mexico once that soap and water wouldn't wash off.


False, it went up in smoke.

The person below me saw the donkey show.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John_B_1

lordbater said:


> False, it went up in smoke.
> 
> The person below me saw the donkey show.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


True, which is where I got my kolpophobia from thats how blackjack knew about, he sat in the "splash zone" with a rain jacket on.

TPBM is blackjack working on another comeback like he's been doing the entire game.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

John_B_1 said:


> True, which is where I got my kolpophobia from thats how blackjack knew about, he sat in the "splash zone" with a rain jacket on.
> 
> TPBM is blackjack working on another comeback like he's been doing the entire game.


False...I don't have to work on these responses as illuminating wit seems to naturally flow from my fingertips...

The person below me thinks sanleonjohn needs to have a housewarming party at his new place & invite all his 2COOL friends...


----------



## Texican89

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I don't have to work on these responses as illuminating wit seems to naturally flow from my fingertips...
> 
> The person below me thinks sanleonjohn needs to have a housewarming party at his new place & invite all his 2COOL friends...


True and he needs to have a tattoo artist on site.

TPBM is probably going to be Blk Jck

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sweenyite

Texican89 said:


> True and he needs to have a tattoo artist on site.
> 
> TPBM is probably going to be Blk Jck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


 False.
TPBM loves ethanol in their tank, in their coffee, and anywhere else the gubmint wants to stick it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> False.
> TPBM loves ethanol in their tank, in their coffee, and anywhere else the gubmint wants to stick it.


False.....I only like it in a mason jar...

The person below me decided what to do with their surplus wire clothes hangers today....


----------



## big john o

False, I have no surplus wire coat hangers...

TPBM cancelled his membership at the country club because perverted golfers kept staring at him in the shower...


----------



## I Fall In

big john o said:


> False, I have no surplus wire coat hangers...
> 
> TPBM cancelled his membership at the country club because perverted golfers kept staring at him in the shower...


False I like Cougars.
TPBM thinks Dry Cleaning means waiting for it to crust over and scraping it off.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False I like Cougars.
> TPBM thinks Dry Cleaning means waiting for it to crust over and scraping it off.


true, except for blood. they have a way to look for blood no matter how good you clean up..............(i'm told!)

tpbm is a prepper and will tell us his or her story.


----------



## 9121SS

carryyourbooks said:


> true, except for blood. they have a way to look for blood no matter how good you clean up..............(i'm told!)
> 
> tpbm is a prepper and will tell us his or her story.


False!

TPBM wants a new tatoo!


----------



## Texican89

9121SS said:


> False!
> 
> TPBM wants a new tatoo!


True only because I do not like golf.

TPBM left work early today.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## carryyourbooks

Texican89 said:


> True only because I do not like golf.
> 
> TPBM left work early today.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


No, but I wish I could.

tpbm wants to buy me some Texans football tickets.:texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> No, but I wish I could.
> 
> tpbm wants to buy me some Texans football tickets.:texasflag


Naah...You have too much fun hanging in your living room during the game in your boxers drinking beerz & passing gas...

The person below me is considering getting a swirling red candy cane stripe tattoo down his member...


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...You have too much fun hanging in your living room during the game in your boxers drinking beerz & passing gas...
> 
> The person below me is considering getting a swirling red candy cane stripe tattoo down his member...


 False. The ink is too expensive for a big tattoo like that.
TPBM has a secret fantasy about Rosanne Barr, Rosie O'Donnell, Hillary Clinton and himself rolling around in a big tub of Jello. Excuse me while I go barf now.


----------



## DCAVA

False. Not enough jello at HEB for that!
TPBM is wishing they were on the island drinking an ice cold Corona!


----------



## carryyourbooks

DCAVA said:


> False. Not enough jello at HEB for that!
> TPBM is wishing they were on the island drinking an ice cold Corona!


was gonna be true, but that post about rosanne and friends make me feel like i'm hungover.

tpbm wants to give sweenyite some reddies for not being right.


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> was gonna be true, but that post about rosanne and friends make me feel like i'm hungover.
> 
> tpbm wants to give sweenyite some reddies for not being right.


 False.
TPBM would rather roll around with the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders. No Jello required.


----------



## lordbater

The person above me isn't playing by the rules.

The person below me is almost excited as I am at the prospect of having a fishable boat for snapper season..


Edit, my apologies sweeneyite, I misread that post..
And no, I absolutely do not want more rules. My tired eyes skipped over yer TPBM...

A
Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite

The person above me believes we need more rules. 
TPBM doesn't.


----------



## spurgersalty

sweenyite said:


> The person above me believes we need more rules.
> TPBM doesn't.


False.
The person below me just got "fumigated". Sorry:redface:

Â©


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...You had it all to yourself while sitting in the bathtub trying to bite the bubbles...

The person below me knows the reason why there are windows on the back side panels of hearses...


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...You had it all to yourself while sitting in the bathtub trying to bite the bubbles...
> 
> The person below me knows the reason why there are windows on the back side panels of hearses...


 True. Sometimes you have to open them if it's a ripe one.
TPBM wishes that they too were about to have seven days off...


----------



## DCAVA

False, I want two weeks off

TPBM is irate cause of terrible service from the waiter at lunch


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

DCAVA said:


> False, I want two weeks off
> 
> TPBM is irate cause of terrible service from the waiter at lunch


False. 3.99 ribeyes at Lipstiks. Buffet Syle.

TPBM Thinks Carryyourbooks is a closet Cowboys fan, and is just disgusted at their poor performance.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Fishin' Soldier said:


> False. 3.99 ribeyes at Lipstiks. Buffet Syle.
> 
> TPBM Thinks Carryyourbooks is a closet Cowboys fan, and is just disgusted at their poor performance.


False...He is a Tigers fan...

The person below me is perplexed as to why a brassiere is singular, & panties is pleural...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...He is a Tigers fan...
> 
> The person below me is perplexed as to why a brassiere is singular, & panties is pleural...


False.......no sense in asking questions about that which isn't broken.

TPBM wants to join me for margaritas tonight @ papasitos!


----------



## lordbater

****, am I too late? 
oh, true I mean..

The person below me is glad winter is here, but thinks its time for spring already..

A


----------



## DCAVA

lordbater said:


> ****, am i too late?
> Oh, true i mean..
> 
> The person below me is glad winter is here, but thinks its time for spring already..
> 
> A


true, opening day of deer season is a couple of weeks away!!

TPBM wants to join the foreign legion and be adventurous


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> true, opening day of deer season is a couple of weeks away!!
> 
> TPBM wants to join the foreign legion and be adventurous


False...There is enough within the borders of this rapidly deteriorating country that I haven't yet seen to last me a lifetime...

One day soon the person below me will reflect back on their life, laugh nervously, then quickly change the subject...


----------



## Texican89

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...There is enough within the borders of this rapidly deteriorating country that I haven't yet seen to last me a lifetime...
> 
> One day soon the person below me will reflect back on their life, laugh nervously, then quickly change the subject...


False I'm only 24

TPBM is chomping at the bit to arrow a high fence buck.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Texican89 said:


> False I'm only 24
> 
> TPBM is chomping at the bit to arrow a high fence buck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


False...I have never chomped at a bit...

The person below me believes that if homosexuality is supposed to be normal that God would have created Adam & Bruce...


----------



## DCAVA

True, same sex marriage allowed in some US states is ludicrous!! God never intended that!!

TPBM feels like going on vacation to a tropical island.


----------



## sweenyite

DCAVA said:


> True, same sex marriage allowed in some US states is ludicrous!! God never intended that!!
> 
> TPBM feels like going on vacation to a tropical island.


True. Got back from Hawaii in August and I'm ready to go back.
TPBM thinks a deer shot from the road tastes better.


----------



## MarkU

False, 2 day old road kill deer is more tender.
TPBM is still trying to sign up for Obamacare...


----------



## I Fall In

MarkU said:


> False, 2 day old road kill deer is more tender.
> TPBM is still trying to sign up for Obamacare...


TRUe but first I'm changing my name to Freddie Rodriguez :wink:
TPBM thinks the Affordable Care Act is much better than Obamacare. :headknock


----------



## HoustoneD

False. they are one in the same.

The person behind me is ready to see who the Texans start this weekend.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> TRUe but first I'm changing my name to Freddie Rodriguez :wink:
> TPBM thinks the Affordable Care Act is much better than Obamacare. :headknock


True........anything that has the word 'Obama' in it must be great, right?

TPBM wants to protest the government opening back up.:cheers:

Wait! Was it ever closed?:spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> True........anything that has the word 'Obama' in it must be great, right?
> 
> TPBM wants to protest the government opening back up.:cheers:
> 
> False...Muck those Forons...
> 
> The person below me kinda figured my 15K post would end up in this thread...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> True........anything that has the word 'Obama' in it must be great, right?
> 
> TPBM wants to protest the government opening back up.:cheers:
> 
> False...Muck those Forons...
> 
> The person below me kinda figured my 15K post would end up in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> True Oh So True
> TPBM thinks a few of the 15,000 posts from TPAM actually has some relevance.
Click to expand...


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Oh So True
> TPBM thinks a few of the 15,000 posts from TPAM actually has some relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> He might have slipped one in there somewhere...
> TPBM thinks the White House was the only thing that needed to be shut down.
Click to expand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> I Fall In said:
> 
> 
> 
> He might have slipped one in there somewhere...
> TPBM thinks the White House was the only thing that needed to be *burned* down.
> 
> 
> 
> False...........FIFY.
> 
> TPBM wants to live in the White House.
Click to expand...


----------



## Texican89

carryyourbooks said:


> sweenyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> False...........FIFY.
> 
> TPBM wants to live in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> True only if they never run out of spicy chicken.
> 
> TPBM is 2cools newest graduate of moderator school Blk Jck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## DCAVA

Texican89 said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> True only if they never run out of spicy chicken.
> 
> TPBM is 2cools newest graduate of moderator school Blk Jck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> False Blk Jck has 15000 posts, he posts with no moderation
> 
> TPBM needs to go clear out 3 senderos at his deer lease before opening day
Click to expand...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> Texican89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False Blk Jck has 15000 posts, he posts with no moderation
> 
> TPBM needs to go clear out 3 senderos at his deer lease before opening day
> 
> 
> 
> False...If he hasn't done it already he's probably farked...
> 
> The Person Below Me went to his doctor to complain about a chronic pain in his arse...turns out his Physician already knew about his wife...
Click to expand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> DCAVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> False...If he hasn't done it already he's probably farked...
> 
> The Person Below Me went to his doctor to complain about a chronic pain in his arse...turns out his Physician already knew about his wife...
> 
> 
> 
> True, morphine didn't help either.
> 
> Tpbm will suggest a healthier option for dealing with a pita.
Click to expand...


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, morphine didn't help either.
> 
> Tpbm will suggest a healthier option for dealing with a pita.
> 
> 
> 
> False, if I knew I'd be a gazillionaire.
> TPBM says he is the boss at home because his wife told him to.
Click to expand...


----------



## DCAVA

I Fall In said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, if I knew I'd be a gazillionaire.
> TPBM says he is the boss at home because his wife told him to.
> 
> 
> 
> True...the wife wears the pants LOL!!
> 
> TPBM want's to be rebellious and leave work early to go fishing
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish&Chips

DCAVA said:


> I Fall In said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...the wife wears the pants LOL!!
> 
> TPBM want's to be rebellious and leave work early to go fishing
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I won't because I need to keep paying the bills.
> 
> TPBM thinks this thread will never die. LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Fish&Chips said:


> DCAVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I won't because I need to keep paying the bills.
> 
> TPBM thinks this thread will never die. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> False......it won't die until Blk Jck 224 dies........and I've heard he's too mean to die.
> 
> TPBM wants to come over and box up my stuff so I can move next week for the first time in 11 years.:help:
Click to expand...


----------



## DCAVA

carryyourbooks said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> 
> False......it won't die until Blk Jck 224 dies........and I've heard he's too mean to die.
> 
> TPBM wants to come over and box up my stuff so I can move next week for the first time in 11 years.:help:
> 
> 
> 
> False....I need to sell some cars!!
> 
> TPBM want's to pay for Blk Jck 224's anger management classes.:biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## I Fall In

DCAVA said:


> carryyourbooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> False....I need to sell some cars!!
> 
> TPBM want's to pay for Blk Jck 224's anger management classes.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> False. He doesn't need anger mgmt., just a good arse whuppin every once in a while.:wink:
> 
> TPBM Will get in the long line of volunteers to administer said arse whuppins .
Click to expand...


----------



## DCAVA

I Fall In said:


> DCAVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. He doesn't need anger mgmt., just a good arse whuppin every once in a while.:wink:
> 
> TPBM Will get in the long line of volunteers to administer said arse whuppins .
> 
> 
> 
> False everyone loves Blk Jck 224...where are u doggy?
> 
> TPBM is gonna drink beer after work like there's no tomorrow!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lordbater

DCAVA said:


> I Fall In said:
> 
> 
> 
> False everyone loves Blk Jck 224...where are u doggy?
> 
> TPBM is gonna drink beer after work like there's no tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive already started.
> The ppl below me wants to pitch in and buy gas n bait n beer n head offshore for a TPBM get together.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T779 using Tapatalk 4
Click to expand...


----------



## fishndarts

False, I'm going to Sargent this weekend and looking for gas bait and beer myself...

TPBM are mad that the water doesn't look as good when you go fishing as the the days you have to work.


----------



## carryyourbooks

fishndarts said:


> False, I'm going to Sargent this weekend and looking for gas bait and beer myself...
> 
> TPBM are mad that the water doesn't look as good when you go fishing as the the days you have to work.


False....I need to get to the water before I can see it.

TPBM will give me a greenie!:clover:


----------



## DCAVA

carryyourbooks said:


> False....I need to get to the water before I can see it.
> 
> TPBM will give me a greenie!:clover:


 Flase....you get a rubber chicken!!LOL!!

TPBM has the urge to streak during tonight's high school football game


----------



## Texican89

DCAVA said:


> Flase....you get a rubber chicken!!LOL!!
> 
> TPBM has the urge to streak during tonight's high school football game


True but then they will make a part 3 to anaconda.

TPBM I working in the rain like me.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

DCAVA said:


> Flase....you get a rubber chicken!!LOL!!
> 
> TPBM has the urge to streak during tonight's high school football game


sorry, but I "must spread" for the rubber chicken. that was funny though.

False.........I like streakin' all the time.

TPBM is jealous of my rubber chicken.


----------



## lordbater

False, I'm not big on rubbers or chickens..

The person below me is jealous that they aren't eating a kangaroo burger sipping on a cold beer right now.... like me...


----------



## DCAVA

True, I would like one of them burgers and a cold beer also!!

TPBM has a vintage VCR copy of the original Anaconda movie!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> True, I would like one of them burgers and a cold beer also!!
> 
> TPBM has a vintage VCR copy of the original Anaconda movie!


False...But I still have a mental image of Jennifer Lopez flopping around in that tank top....

The Person Below Me used to explore the dimensions of reality by ingesting LSD to make the world appear weird, but now takes Prozac to make it appear normal...


----------



## fishndarts

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...But I still have a mental image of Jennifer Lopez flopping around in that tank top....
> 
> MMMMMM Jennifer Lopez :spineyes:


----------



## TheRooster

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...But I still have a mental image of Jennifer Lopez flopping around in that tank top....
> 
> The Person Below Me used to explore the dimensions of reality by ingesting LSD to make the world appear weird, but now takes Prozac to make it appear normal...


False, somebodies been watching to much fear and loathing in las Vegas lol

TPBM loves to potlick and then make posts on 2cool about how he hates potlickers

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## surf_ox

False. 
TPBM has some pumpkinator in the fridge waiting for them when they get home.


----------



## DCAVA

False, I find my own honeyholes

TPBM is happy the McRib sandwich is back at McyDeess!


----------



## DCAVA

surf_ox said:


> False.
> TPBM has some pumpkinator in the fridge waiting for them when they get home.


Hey, I went outta turn!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> False, I find my own honeyholes
> 
> TPBM is happy the McRib sandwich is back at McyDeess!


True...I luv gristle sammiches! :sarcasm1

The Person Below Me is the only genius around with an IQ of 60...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I luv gristle sammiches! :sarcasm1
> 
> The Person Below Me is the only genius around with an IQ of 60...


True......I realize this after I keep opening this thread.

TPBM will bring me processed venison Monday morning for me to have for free as it is "the right thing to do."


----------



## DCAVA

carryyourbooks said:


> True......I realize this after I keep opening this thread.
> 
> TPBM will bring me processed venison Monday morning for me to have for free as it is "the right thing to do."


 True, but it wont be until opening weekends Monday cause I aint poachin'!!

TPBM has attention defecit disorder.


----------



## I Fall In

DCAVA said:


> True, but it wont be until opening weekends Monday cause I aint poachin'!!
> 
> TPBM has attention defecit disorder.


False I hav.. hey look Shiney
TPBM Thinks I'm gonna get my arse wet at the game in Coldspring, but I'll use it as an excuse not to bathe this Saturday.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False I hav.. hey look Shiney
> TPBM Thinks I'm gonna get my arse wet at the game in Coldspring, but I'll use it as an excuse not to bathe this Saturday.


True

TPBM went to see katy play seven lakes, but the lights never come on.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> True
> 
> TPBM went to see katy play seven lakes, but the lights never come on.


False...Haven't been to a HS football game in a long time...

The Person Below Me has sent a donation to Sarge to save the boobies & is entered in the custom rod drawing...


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Haven't been to a HS football game in a long time...
> 
> The Person Below Me has sent a donation to Sarge to save the boobies & is entered in the custom rod drawing...


 True.
TPBM plans to give me said custom rod if they win.


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> True.
> TPBM plans to give me said custom rod if they win.


 False, I'm keepin' it if I win.
TPBM sent their donation in the form of a check.


----------



## Texican89

DCAVA said:


> False, I'm keepin' it if I win.
> TPBM sent their donation in the form of a check.


False nobody would bring me stamps at work.
TPBM is ready for free beer Friday.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Texican89 said:


> False nobody would bring me stamps at work.
> TPBM is ready for free beer Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


False.......beer makes me fat.

tpbm wants to help me by bringing their truck to my house and load it up with my stuff and then deliver it to my new house for free next week. Tpbm will have to take a day off their normal job to do this. Tpbm will not ask for money, food, or beer. Tpbm will do this out of the kindness of their heart!angelsm


----------



## Texican89

True if I have time.

TPBM will be rooting for the Cowboys this weekend! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

Texican89 said:


> True if I have time.
> 
> TPBM will be rooting for the Cowboys this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 True, they need to play well and win for momentum!

TPBM wants to help carryyourbooks but wants a case of beer in return.


----------



## Slimeslayer23

False- just take me fishing.  

The person below me wishes they were flounder gigging instead of listening to there wife complain.


----------



## sea hunt 202

not on vacation but I bet the person below me is touching their mouse


----------



## carryyourbooks

Slimeslayer23 said:


> False- just take me fishing.
> 
> The person below me wishes they were flounder gigging instead of listening to there wife complain.


you wouldn't like it. i'm bad luck.



sea hunt 202 said:


> not on vacation but I bet the person below me is touching their mouse


false, I'm touching my keyboard.

tpbm wants to go catch flounder, clean them and bring them to me so I can cook them at my leisure.


----------



## Texican89

False I'm too busy creating accidents on I10.
TPBM is day dreaming about the giant buck that they aren't going to see this weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

False, I'm gonna shoot him!

TPBM is contemplating buying a vacation home in the bayou.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Texican89 said:


> False I'm too busy creating accidents on I10.
> TPBM is day dreaming about the giant buck that they aren't going to see this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


True... I hope you are spot on & I don't see one traveling up to Southern Arkansas University & back this weekend. I had a dam close encounter with a big doe a few weks back running about 85MPH up 371...

The person below me would throw topwaters more but due to poor rod / reel / hand coordination prefrs to pop that shrimp under their bobber...


----------



## DCAVA

False, I throw lures all the time!

TPBM wishes he found a magic lamp so a hot geenie would grant him wishes!


----------



## Texican89

DCAVA said:


> False, I throw lures all the time!
> 
> TPBM wishes he found a magic lamp so a hot geenie would grant him wishes!


True especially if it is Kaley Couco.







.

TPBM is a nerd like Sheldon on TBBT.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

Texican89 said:


> True especially if it is Kaley Couco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TPBM is a nerd like Sheldon on TBBT.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 False, that's not just a no it's a **** no.

TPBM has a stomach ache from eating too much halloween candy.


----------



## I Fall In

DCAVA said:


> False, that's not just a no it's a **** no.
> 
> TPBM has a stomach ache from eating too much halloween candy.


False. I have a black-eye from trying to bite the French Maid. 
TPBM would have tried the same thing if he was put in that situation.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False. I have a black-eye from trying to bite the French Maid.
> TPBM would have tried the same thing if he was put in that situation.


False...I avoid biting anything maid in France...

The Person Below Me wished they had also got woke up @ 0030 this morning to solve a problem at work...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I avoid biting anything maid in France...
> 
> The Person Below Me wished they had also got woke up @ 0030 this morning to solve a problem at work...


eh, it wouldn't bother me cause i'm already up.

tpbm is playing hooky and calling in sick to work today.


----------



## Texican89

Fasle I wish.

TPBM salts their food before tasting it. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox

Texican89 said:


> Fasle I wish.
> 
> TPBM salts their food before tasting it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


False.

TPBM is on his way to work checking out 2cool on tapatalk.


----------



## carryyourbooks

surf_ox said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM is on his way to work checking out 2cool on tapatalk.


false, what's work?

tpbm will be rooting for the katy tigers tonight against Madison.


----------



## KeeperTX

carryyourbooks said:


> false, what's work?
> 
> tpbm will be rooting for the katy tigers tonight against Madison.


False...never heard of them.

TPBM wishes the Dallas Cowboys were playing this weekend.


----------



## DCAVA

KeeperTX said:


> False...never heard of them.
> 
> TPBM wishes the Dallas Cowboys were playing this weekend.


TRUE AND FALSE...DON'T NEED ADDED STRESS THIS SUNDAY!!

TPBM Is going to the lease to shoot a buck this weekend!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> TRUE AND FALSE...DON'T NEED ADDED STRESS THIS SUNDAY!!
> 
> TPBM Is going to the lease to shoot a buck this weekend!!


False...Got college graduation Friday, Pearland HS football Saturday, & Sunday a few buddies and I chartered a small plane to get a birds eye view of the bays & marsh from the Sabine River to the Colorado River.

The Person Below Me will be the first one wading Zephyr Cove before daylight Saturday morning....


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Got college graduation Friday, Pearland HS football Saturday, & Sunday a few buddies and I chartered a small plane to get a birds eye view of the bays & marsh from the Sabine River to the Colorado River.
> 
> The Person Below Me will be the first one wading Zephyr Cove before daylight Saturday morning....


False, Well kinda. Hope to be doing my first wade somewhere in East Bay.

The person below me can't wait to watch their kids or grandkids open their gifts Christmas morning!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> False, Well kinda. Hope to be doing my first wade somewhere in East Bay.
> 
> The person below me can't wait to watch their kids or grandkids open their gifts Christmas morning!


 True it's all about the Kiddos.
TPBM thinks it's ok for my wife to re-gift the waders I got her for her birthday to me for Christmas, especially since they're in my size. :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS

I Fall In said:


> True it's all about the Kiddos.
> TPBM thinks it's ok for my wife to re-gift the waders I got her for her birthday to me for Christmas, especially since they're in my size. :biggrin:


True......If they're not pink!

TPBM is just Happy right now!:doowapsta


----------



## JustBilling

9121SS said:


> True......If they're not pink!
> 
> TPBM is just Happy right now!:doowapsta


True, it's Christmas and my Bday manana. Having some Crown and waiting to put together gifts from Santa after the kiddos are definitely asleep.

TPBM is thinking, dang....I should REALLY be doing the same!


----------



## carryyourbooks

JustBilling said:


> True, it's Christmas and my Bday manana. Having some Crown and waiting to put together gifts from Santa after the kiddos are definitely asleep.
> 
> TPBM is thinking, dang....I should REALLY be doing the same!


true.......but i can't get them to settle down enough for sleep.......i, however, started putting things together about a week ago.......almost done!

tpbm is like my wife and wraps gifts every year on Christmas eve and the early hours of Christmas day despite my warnings to start early.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> true.......but i can't get them to settle down enough for sleep.......i, however, started putting things together about a week ago.......almost done!
> 
> tpbm is like my wife and wraps gifts every year on Christmas eve and the early hours of Christmas day despite my warnings to start early.


True & False...I start preparing and wrapping gifts around Thanksgiving, although it seems as though there are always last minute details and provisions to be made...

The Person Below Me has my most sincere wishes for a spectacular Merry Christmas and a fabulous New Year...God Bless & be safe...


----------



## RedXCross

True and False

Merry Christmas Everyone !!

I don't take Flu Shots
and the Marsh and Lake are in My backyard!


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True & False...I start preparing and wrapping gifts around Thanksgiving, although it seems as though there are always last minute details and provisions to be made...
> 
> The Person Below Me has my most sincere wishes for a spectacular Merry Christmas and a fabulous New Year...God Bless & be safe...





RedXCross said:


> True and False
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone !!
> 
> I don't take Flu Shots
> and the Marsh and Lake are in My backyard!


Thanks and Merry Christmas to y'all!

TPBM is playing with their kids toys.


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Not True... he's playing his new video game and there are WAY too many buttons for me to play with him... :/


TPBM is anxiously awaiting all of the upcoming credit card bills!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

A Salt Weapon said:


> Not True... he's playing his new video game and there are WAY too many buttons for me to play with him... :/
> 
> TPBM is anxiously awaiting all of the upcoming credit card bills!


True...All that is on my only credit card this month is a graduation dinner at Kim Son....

The Person below me is going to make the Yuletide gay...


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...All that is on my only credit card this month is a graduation dinner at Kim Son....
> 
> The Person below me is going to make the Yuletide gay...


False!!!

TPBM thinks this is the best thread of 2013!!!!!


----------



## DCAVA

9121SS said:


> False!!!
> 
> TPBM thinks this is the best thread of 2013!!!!!


True..

TPBM is gonna get hammered before midnight for New Years!


----------



## 24Buds

DCAVA said:


> True..
> 
> TPBM is gonna get hammered before midnight for New Years!


TRUE!

TPBM is going to be a designated driver tonight


----------



## surf_ox

fasle watching a&m on tv

TPBM has an opinon on Manziel going to the NFL


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surf_ox said:


> fasle watching a&m on tv
> 
> TPBM has an opinon on Manziel going to the NFL


False...DILLIGAF

The Person Below Me is also going to have to sedate their dog this evening to keep them from Fripping Tucking out form all the fireworks. :help:


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...DILLIGAF
> 
> The Person Below Me is also going to have to sedate their dog this evening to keep them from Fripping Tucking out form all the fireworks. :help:


 False. Someone has to drive.
TPBM thinks if this wins "Best Thread of The Year" 9121ss will thank us during his acceptance speech. :bounce:


----------



## lordbater

I Fall In said:


> False. Someone has to drive.
> TPBM thinks if this wins "Best Thread of The Year" 9121ss will thank us during his acceptance speech. :bounce:


True, and I agree it gets my vote.

The person below me is going to spread the word that even non AAA members can get a free ride home tonight, bonus they'll tow yer car home too.

A

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> True, and I agree it gets my vote.
> 
> The person below me is going to spread the word that even non AAA members can get a free ride home tonight, bonus they'll tow yer car home too.
> 
> A
> 
> Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


True.

TPBM can't decide......Beer, Whine, Whiskey or all the above!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

False, rum & coke to Tikillyou neat.

TPBM read the thread title as
"The Person Blows Me game"


----------



## sweenyite

False, my reading comprehension is pretty good.
TPBM resolved to be fat and lazy this year and has been a screaming success thus far.


----------



## sotol buster

True.
TPBM is asleep but won't read this till they wake up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox

True read it on the bus on way to work. 

TPBM is at work today but mainly goofing off.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surf_ox said:


> True read it on the bus on way to work.
> 
> TPBM is at work today but mainly goofing off.


I'm not at work yet, but highly doubt I'll be goofing off too much once I get there.

The Person Below Me got P90X3 for their wife for Christmas (Not a dumbazz move, she asked for it...The dumbazz move was promising to do it with her), & is just starting day one this morning because they were too sore from the fit test on New Years Day to start yesterday.


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not at work yet, but highly doubt I'll be goofing off too much once I get there.
> 
> The Person Below Me got P90X3 for their wife for Christmas (Not a dumbazz move, she asked for it...The dumbazz move was promising to do it with her), & is just starting day one this morning because they were too sore from the fit test on New Years Day to start yesterday.


False! My wife is 105 lbs soaking wet!

TPBM has made the mistake saying yes to " Honey, do these pants make my butt look fat?'


----------



## Reel Time

9121SS said:


> False! My wife is 105 lbs soaking wet!
> 
> TPBM has made the mistake saying yes to " Honey, do these pants make my butt look fat?'


No, but I wanted to say (but didn't) - "Your fat makes you look fat!"

TPBM blames me for giving new life to this thread.


----------



## Bankin' On It

False. I always do the slap/ripple test for that because pants just don't tell the whole story.

TPBM had shooting side pains on New Year's Eve, went to the emergency room and paid $105 co-pay to have a nurse poke him in the side with her finger causing him to fart for 5.3 seconds.

EDIT: True Reel Time.


----------



## DCAVA

Reel Time said:


> No, but I wanted to say (but didn't) - "Your fat makes you look fat!"
> 
> TPBM blames me for giving new life to this thread.


True
TPBM wishes it was summer to go to the beach.


----------



## carryyourbooks

DCAVA said:


> True
> TPBM wishes it was summer to go to the beach.


false, it doesn't have to be summer to go to the beach.

tpbm wants to come over and take my xmas lights down in the front yard while i nap.


----------



## Sunbeam

True, I have a $250.00 ladder as seen on TV. Just can't find the instruction book so it looks like a sway back saw horse right now.

The person below me wanted a new Corvette for Christmas but got a Roto-tiller instead. ZOOOOOOM! ZOOOOOOM!


----------



## 9121SS

Sunbeam said:


> True, I have a $250.00 ladder as seen on TV. Just can't find the instruction book so it looks like a sway back saw horse right now.
> 
> The person below me wanted a new Corvette for Christmas but got a Roto-tiller instead. ZOOOOOOM! ZOOOOOOM!


False! Wish I had a roto-Tiller, the vette will not pull the boat.

TPBM wants to buy a air boat and burn the shoreline with it!


----------



## surf_ox

9121SS said:


> False! Wish I had a roto-Tiller, the vette will not pull the boat.
> 
> TPBM wants to buy a air boat and burn the shoreline with it!


False. Borrow someone else's maybe.

TPBM is watching NCAA football and surfing 2cool


----------



## dbarham

surf_ox said:


> False. Borrow someone else's maybe.
> 
> TPBM is watching NCAA football and surfing 2cool


correct tpbm wants this thread to keel over!!:brew2:


----------



## surf_ox

dbarham said:


> correct tpbm wants this thread to keel over!!:brew2:


False it's epic

TPBM is going to boat show at 10am tomorrow


----------



## I Fall In

surf_ox said:


> False it's epic
> 
> TPBM is going to boat show at 10am tomorrow


 False After that maxed-out CC incident last year I have been forbidden to go.

TPBM is going to wade "WET" tomorrow after they get home from the Green Bay game.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False After that maxed-out CC incident last year I have been forbidden to go.
> 
> TPBM is going to wade "WET" tomorrow after they get home from the Green Bay game.


False...I waded yesterday with three layers under my wade lites...Under Armor / Large long johns / X-Large long johns...

The Person Below Me is headed to the boat show to spend a couple hundred dollars on chit they don't really need...


----------



## Bull Fish

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I waded yesterday with three layers under my wade lites...Under Armor / Large long johns / X-Large long johns...
> 
> The Person Below Me is headed to the boat show to spend a couple hundred dollars on chit they don't really need...


Tomorrow yes!

TPBM really wants to pick up the boat show tab for me tomorrow


----------



## 9121SS

Bull Fish said:


> Tomorrow yes!
> 
> TPBM really wants to pick up the boat show tab for me tomorrow


False! Sorry.

TPBM is putting thier beer outside tonight so it will be nice and clod tomorrow!


----------



## lordbater

9121SS said:


> False! Sorry.
> 
> TPBM is putting thier beer outside tonight so it will be nice and clod tomorrow!


Sorta, I'm not buying ice for the cooler in my truck.

The person below me needs a fatter girlfriend for this cold *** weather.

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------



## 9121SS

lordbater said:


> Sorta, I'm not buying ice for the cooler in my truck.
> 
> The person below me needs a fatter girlfriend for this cold *** weather.
> 
> Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


FALSE!!

The person below me knows that the person above me should not be on 2COOL while driving!


----------



## Reel Time

9121SS said:


> FALSE!!
> 
> The person below me knows that the person above me should not be on 2COOL while driving!


Very, very true. Don't ask me how I know.
TPBM does not want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## lordbater

Reel Time said:


> Very, very true. Don't ask me how I know.
> TPBM does not want to go to work tomorrow.


Hey, I'm good at it..

True, and about 50/50 I won't have to. Most likely due to my skinny *** being frozen to the bed.

A.

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------



## carryyourbooks

lordbater said:


> Hey, I'm good at it..
> 
> True, and about 50/50 I won't have to. Most likely due to my skinny *** being frozen to the bed.
> 
> A.
> 
> Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


lordbaiter didn't think there would be a person below him, but here i am.

tpbm is lol at everyone freaking out over the cold weather.


----------



## DCAVA

carryyourbooks said:


> lordbaiter didn't think there would be a person below him, but here i am.
> 
> tpbm is lol at everyone freaking out over the cold weather.


True

TPBM wishes for warmer weather to take the boat out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> True
> 
> TPBM wishes for warmer weather to take the boat out.


False...It's perfect. I just wished it would stay cold a few more days.

The Person Below Me can't wait for another thread about Phil Robertson.


----------



## 24Buds

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...It's perfect. I just wished it would stay cold a few more days.
> 
> The Person Below Me can't wait for another thread about Phil Robertson.


False

TPBM is watching the clock to go home soon


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...It's perfect. I just wished it would stay cold a few more days.
> 
> The Person Below Me can't wait for another thread about Phil Robertson.


 False. I've never liked him or Oprah.
TPBM Thinks porta cans should have a picture window to improve the scenery.


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False. I've never liked him or Oprah.
> TPBM Thinks porta cans should have a picture window to improve the scenery.


false, i don't think much of porta cans these days.

TPBM is looking forward to getting back up to 70 degrees on Friday after we hit 20 tomorrow morning.


----------



## DCAVA

carryyourbooks said:


> false, i don't think much of porta cans these days.
> 
> TPBM is looking forward to getting back up to 70 degrees on Friday after we hit 20 tomorrow morning.


True, it's too darn cold...

TPBM want's to go wadefishing with Blk Jck tomorrow....Brrrrrr!!!


----------



## txteltech

DCAVA said:


> True, it's too darn cold...
> 
> TPBM want's to go wadefishing with Blk Jck tomorrow....Brrrrrr!!!


False, I want to go drift fishing with him when he gets the blackjack running again.

TPBM wants the Texans to draft Johnny Football in the first round of the draft.


----------



## carryyourbooks

txteltech said:


> False, I want to go drift fishing with him when he gets the blackjack running again.
> 
> TPBM wants the Texans to draft Johnny Football in the first round of the draft.


true, we need a qb that is a good escape artist due to our sucky offensive line.

TPBM feels like a duck today.


----------



## beaucp

nah....more like a sloth

tpbm got a brand spankin new boat for christmas


----------



## surf_ox

beaucp said:


> nah....more like a sloth
> 
> tpbm got a brand spankin new boat for christmas


Maybe true maybe false depending on size. Most likely false.

TPBM has plans to be outside this weekend doing anything.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surf_ox said:


> Maybe true maybe false depending on size. Most likely false.
> 
> TPBM has plans to be outside this weekend doing anything.


True...Going to Crowley Saturday morning to pick up my new Yammy 250 SHO V6 4 Stroke early Saturday morning, doing chores the rest of the day, & fishing Sunday...

The Person Below Me thinks with all the recent bag limit discussions, to further enhance our fisheries, that TPWD needs to have a bottle nose tag on the 2014 licenses, & 3" #2 steel should be required.


----------



## Texican89

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Going to Crowley Saturday morning to pick up my new Yammy 250 SHO V6 4 Stroke early Saturday morning, doing chores the rest of the day, & fishing Sunday...
> 
> The Person Below Me thinks with all the recent bag limit discussions, to further enhance our fisheries, that TPWD needs to have a bottle nose tag on the 2014 licenses, & 3" #2 steel should be required.


True they should.

TPBM is wondering how this game is still going.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks

Texican89 said:


> True they should.
> 
> TPBM is wondering how this game is still going.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


uh.........false............it keeps goin'.................'cause someone keeps gettin' under someone else..................thus the person below me...........or you, i mean.

TPBM will be a newbie to this game.:ac550:


----------



## clint623

True, haven't been on here in a while. To much work.

TPBM thinks TPWD should do more studying of the bays instead of the fish... A healthy bay produces more fish.

Clint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox

clint623 said:


> True, haven't been on here in a while. To much work.
> 
> TPBM thinks TPWD should do more studying of the bays instead of the fish... A healthy bay produces more fish.
> 
> Clint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trus Chesapeake bay is perfect example.

TPBM is sitting on 290 hov in traffic as the popo is checking everyone for toll violations.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surf_ox said:


> Trus Chesapeake bay is perfect example.
> 
> TPBM is sitting on 290 hov in traffic as the popo is checking everyone for toll violations.


False...I never use the HIV lane...

The Person Below Me is going to trump the $1400 bid for the Arsola Trip / Sarge Rods combo...


----------



## Trailer Rig

False, I wish I could though.

TPBM Is thinking TGIF time for a cocktail.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Trailer Rig said:


> False, I wish I could though.
> 
> TPBM Is thinking TGIF time for a cocktail.


False...I prefer sobriety just a little more...

Unlike mine, The Person Below Me's fishing buddy was on time this morning. hwell:


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I prefer sobriety just a little more...
> 
> Unlike mine, The Person Below Me's fishing buddy was on time this morning. hwell:


False! I wish I was waiting on a fishing buddy. Better than being at work!
Good luck Robert.

TPBM is wishing they were the one Blk Jck was waiting on.


----------



## Texican89

Is still have an open invite from blk jck .
TPBM is going to twin peaks for lunch.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox

False...none downtown.

TPBM ate a kolache this morning.


----------



## Texican89

False kolache day at work is Thursdays. 
TPBM likes the 2015 F150's

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surf_ox said:


> False...none downtown.
> 
> TPBM ate a kolache this morning.


False...No more of that poison for me...

The Person Below Me is going to the Saltwater Boys Meet & Greet tomorrow...


----------



## surf_ox

False...helping the oldest move to Beaumont tomorrow

TPBM wonders why there is alwways one extra page on the page number listing but if you click on it it goes no where which could be sign of this thread is about to implode


----------



## I Fall In

surf_ox said:


> False...helping the oldest move to Beaumont tomorrow
> 
> TPBM wonders why there is alwways one extra page on the page number listing but if you click on it it goes no where which could be sign of this thread is about to implode


 False You couldn't blow this thread up with a flare gun.

TPBM Was wondering why everyone was driving the wrong way but him.


----------



## Sunbeam

True but I got it in "R" just in time.

TPBM catches grief every time he puts those cold feet against his warm Momma.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Sunbeam said:


> True but I got it in "R" just in time.
> 
> TPBM catches grief every time he puts those cold feet against his warm Momma.


True...Although what I'm planning on rubbing against Mama tonight ain't gonna be cold...

The Person Below Me is lookin forward to some good luvin later on this evening as well...


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Although what I'm planning on rubbing against Mama tonight ain't gonna be cold...
> 
> The Person Below Me is lookin forward to some good luvin later on this evening as well...


TRUE!!!!!

The person below me wish'es they could have been at Parkers wedding to see her.....him....uh..her...his ..uh...Nevermind.:headknock


----------



## MB

And than ..... we woke up from the provocative day dreams with a huge fish on the the line pooling so hard it ...

*MB*


----------



## carryyourbooks

9121SS said:


> TRUE!!!!!
> 
> The person below me wish'es they could have been at Parkers wedding to see her.....him....uh..her...his ..uh...Nevermind.:headknock


No way.........if i wanted to see Bill Clinton, i'd google it.

TPBM has been on live television at more than once.


----------



## Melon

This thread has been classified as wasted air space. Only license users may continue.


----------



## 9121SS

carryyourbooks said:


> No way.........if i wanted to see Bill Clinton, i'd google it.
> 
> TPBM has been on live television at more than once.


False. I try to keep a low profile.



Melon said:


> This thread has been classified as wasted air space. Only license users may continue.


License # TX-BR549

The person below me went to Academy and bought a 12 Gauge Flare Gun for personal protection. :wink:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False. I try to keep a low profile.
> 
> License # TX-BR549
> 
> The person below me went to Academy and bought a 12 Gauge Flare Gun for personal protection. :wink:


False...I bought one for emergency signaling, although it almost served a dual purpose recently.

The Person Below Me sure loves waking up on Saturday & Sunday mornings without a hangover!


----------



## Rubberback

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I bought one for emergency signaling, although it almost served a dual purpose recently.
> 
> The Person Below Me sure loves waking up on Saturday & Sunday mornings without a hangover!


Either way just glad to wake up LOL!
The person Below Me is wondering if he will still be alive to watch the Texans in a Superbowl!


----------



## Reel Time

Rubberback said:


> Either way just glad to wake up LOL!
> The person Below Me is wondering if he will still be alive to watch the Texans in a Superbowl!


False. Wasn't wondering that. If it does happen......... well.... there's a better chance of hell freezing over.
TPBM, like me, is about to go do something they don't want to do, but is going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## 9121SS

Reel Time said:


> False. Wasn't wondering that. If it does happen......... well.... there's a better chance of hell freezing over.
> TPBM, like me, is about to go do something they don't want to do, but is going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do.


I started that at 5:00 AM. :work:

The person below me will be jealous come Monday when they find out I'm fishing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> I started that at 5:00 AM. :work:
> 
> The person below me will be jealous come Monday when they find out I'm fishing.


False...I'll be pizzed that I didn't get an invite!

Like me, after they finish their last cup of coffee, The Person Below Me is going to jump on their bike & take a brisk one hour journey to start this beautiful day! :smile:


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'll be pizzed that I didn't get an invite!
> 
> Like me, after they finish their last cup of coffee, The Person Below Me is going to jump on their bike & take a brisk one hour journey to start this beautiful day! :smile:


 False I'm going to slowly walk to my truck and drive 2 blocks.

TPBM is going to stay on 2cool all day and not accomplish anything.

lic# lk-069


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False I'm going to slowly walk to my truck and drive 2 blocks.
> 
> TPBM is going to stay on 2cool all day and not accomplish anything.
> 
> lic# lk-069


False...I just stopped a minute to catch my breath before I run to the grocery store for Mama before I start working in the yard.

The Person Below Me actually believes that they actually have some say in the closure of ROP...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I just stopped a minute to catch my breath before I run to the grocery store for Mama before I start working in the yard.
> 
> The Person Below Me actually believes that they actually have some say in the closure of ROP...


 True. If ROP means Rest Of Pie.
TPBM thinks running to the grocery for Mama means they are P.W.d. h:


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

True. 

The person below me will probably be in a lazy boy thinking football this time tomorrow rather than sticking things with finz


----------



## 9121SS

Cap'n Crunch said:


> True.
> 
> The person below me will probably be in a lazy boy thinking football this time tomorrow rather than sticking things with finz


False! Working on the boat trailer tomorrow.

The person below me wants to go to the Monster Jam with me tonight!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

True Randy...Sounds like fun, although just finished cleaning up the car, week two of P90X3 CVX workout, then off to dinner with Mama...

The person below me wants to hook up early tomorrow & do about two hours on the bike...


----------



## Hooked

False, listen in on Outdoors Show VERY early then Mass followed by a nap and football.......hah

The person below me wishes they, too, were retired so they could go fishing whenever they choose.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Hooked said:


> False, listen in on Outdoors Show VERY early then Mass followed by a nap and football.......hah
> 
> The person below me wishes they, too, were retired so they could go fishing whenever they choose.


False...I'll probably never completely retire. I'm the type that will keep an iron in the fire somewhere. I pretty much get to fish whenever I want as it is.

The Person Below Me would twist up a fat one this weekend if their job didn't prohibit them from enjoying some cheeba.


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'll probably never completely retire. I'm the type that will keep an iron in the fire somewhere. I pretty much get to fish whenever I want as it is.
> 
> The Person Below Me would twist up a fat one this weekend if their job didn't prohibit them from enjoying some cheeba.


 (I plead the 5th amendment)
TPBM will go fishing this weekend no matter what the weather brings!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Only if work wasn't interfering.

The person below me traded his truck for a Prius.


----------



## 9121SS

Shallow Minded said:


> Only if work wasn't interfering.
> 
> The person below me traded his truck for a Prius.


LMAO! That's funny. FALSE!! Haven't owned a car in 25 years.

The person below me wants to buy an electric bay boat!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> LMAO! That's funny. FALSE!! Haven't owned a car in 25 years.
> 
> The person below me wants to buy an electric bay boat!


 False. The cords limit your range.

TPBM Thinks it's going to snow Friday and plans to make Snow Angels.


----------



## Sunbeam

True. I love snow and angels but not in that order.

TPBM wants filet mignon, baked potato and cherries jubilee for dinner but might just get reheated pizza.


----------



## Bull Fish

Sunbeam said:


> True. I love snow and angels but not in that order.
> 
> TPBM wants filet mignon, baked potato and cherries jubilee for dinner but might just get reheated pizza.


False I'm having stuffed omelettes for dinner.

TPBM think the new F150 is ugly just like I do.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bull Fish said:


> False I'm having stuffed omelettes for dinner.
> 
> TPBM think the new F150 is ugly just like I do.


Absolutely False...They are fine as frog's hair. I kinda hope a Fed X truck pulls out in front of me on the way home so I can get a new Ford truck & take a few months off from work!

The Person Below Me is in the lead (like me so far) on a guided fishing trip in the Jeff Neu auction that ends @ 1730 on Friday!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

False: I haven't worked in 6 months due to a foot injury.. No extra money to bid.


TPBM: Thinks this thread needs to end when Duck Dynasty ends tonight.


----------



## 9121SS

Big Guns 1971 said:


> False: I haven't worked in 6 months due to a foot injury.. No extra money to bid.
> 
> TPBM: Thinks this thread needs to end when Duck Dynasty ends tonight.


False! This thread will be here long after DD is gone!

The person below me tried to get on American Idol, but was escorted away for killing a song.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False! This thread will be here long after DD is gone!
> 
> The person below me tried to get on American Idol, but was escorted away for killing a song.


True...They didn't find the humor in my flatulence orchestrated rendition of 'Happy Birthday To You'...I was somewhat as disappointed as my sphincter was fine tuned, I hit every note, & I thought I had crushed it...

The Person Below Me is going to send Vince Young a check to help support him through these financial difficulties he's facing...


----------



## surf_ox

False. Really. What did he need 1.5 mil for. 

TPBM is afraid to drive tomorrow due to soccer mom SUVs everywhere. "Hey it's 4 wheel drive. "


----------



## 9121SS

surf_ox said:


> False. Really. What did he need 1.5 mil for.
> 
> TPBM is afraid to drive tomorrow due to soccer mom SUVs everywhere. "Hey it's 4 wheel drive. "


TRUE! Her at work they tell us that if we feel uncomfortable driving in bad weather we can stay home.

The person below me is a charter member of the polar bear club and will be swimming in the surf tomorrow morning.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> TRUE! Her at work they tell us that if we feel uncomfortable driving in bad weather we can stay home.
> 
> The person below me is a charter member of the polar bear club and will be swimming in the surf tomorrow morning.


True only if you sport your speedos & go with me Randy...

The Person Below Me only had to give live demonstrations to their dog a half dozen times before the mutt learned how to chit in the neighbor's yard...


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True only if you sport your speedos & go with me Randy...
> 
> The Person Below Me only had to give live demonstrations to their dog a half dozen times before the mutt learned how to chit in the neighbor's yard...


 False, I don't have a dog.

TPBM will be in a blind on Sunday hunting a spike for freezer meat.


----------



## 9121SS

True only if you sport your speedos & go with me Randy...
       ​Thanks for the offer Robert, but Noooo thank you! LOL!

You'er crazy!​


----------



## Shallow_Minded

TPBM refuses to wrap his pipes tonight. After all this is Houston!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Minded said:


> TPBM refuses to wrap his pipes tonight. After all this is Houston!


True...It isn't even cold silly...

The Person below Me is going to have lunch at Billy's Hall in Pearland to help raise $ for a Pearland police officer who lost part of his leg in due to an accident in the line of duty. There is one fine trailer pit up for grabs. Raffle tickets just $10 each.


----------



## Texican89

If I lived closer I would. So I'll eat tamales for lunch. 
TPBM is a Broncos fan.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

Go Broncos!!
TPBM is gonna drink some beer tonight & BBQ?


----------



## Texican89

Rubberback said:


> Go Broncos!!
> TPBM is gonna drink some beer tonight & BBQ?


Beer? I prefer liquor. 
TPBM bought $1000 squares.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

Texican89 said:


> Beer? I prefer liquor.
> TPBM bought $1000 squares.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


False, I'd be in the doghouse!!

TPBM is gonna get super hammered watching the game tomorrow!!:cheers:


----------



## beaucp

false. I can't even buy spray paint.

tpbm bets denver will win by 10.


----------



## 9121SS

beaucp said:


> false. I can't even buy spray paint.
> 
> tpbm bets denver will win by 10.


No bets here. Really don't care who wins this one. I just like football.

The person below me will be waisted before half time and not remember who won untill tomorrow!:spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> No bets here. Really don't care who wins this one. I just like football.
> 
> The person below me will be waisted before half time and not remember who won untill tomorrow!:spineyes:


Naah...I asked God if I could get drunk today & he said NO. I'll ask again tomorrow.

The Person Below ME needs to go see Aaron Lewis the next time he is here without fail. Last night @ Nutty Jerry's was perhaps the best concerts I've ever been too. That boy is a beast & has one of the strongest voices I've ever known.


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...I asked God if I could get drunk today & he said NO. I'll ask again tomorrow.
> 
> The Person Below ME needs to go see Aaron Lewis the next time he is here without fail. Last night @ Nutty Jerry's was perhaps the best concerts I've ever been too. That boy is a beast & has one of the strongest voices I've ever known.


True! Then I can stay at my Daughters house in Winnie.

The person below me wish'es they would have bought $6000 of furniture from Mac before the big game!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> True! Then I can stay at my Daughters house in Winnie.
> 
> The person below me wish'es they would have bought $6000 of furniture from Mac before the big game!


 False. I wish I had bought $10,000. worth
TPBM cried all day Monday because he bet on the Broncos and now has to wear a Seahawks Cheerleader uniform next time he goes fishing.


----------



## Rubberback

Nope Thank god I didn't bet I would of lost the farm.
TPBM is happy he lives in Texas & not up north.


----------



## sweenyite

Rubberback said:


> Nope Thank god I didn't bet I would of lost the farm.
> TPBM is happy he lives in Texas & not up north.


 True. My ex lives up there. 
TPBM just had a great idea... too bad it died of loneliness.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> True. My ex lives up there.
> TPBM just had a great idea... too bad it died of loneliness.


False...It is still alive, but lost in a synaptic gap filled with petrified malted hops & bong resin...

The Person Below Me is going to start yet another thread about mountain lions tonight...


----------



## txteltech

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...It is still alive, but lost in a synaptic gap filled with petrified malted hops & bong resin...
> 
> The Person Below Me is going to start yet another thread about mountain lions tonight...


False, but my buddy showed me pics of a bobcat caught on the game cam sneaking in and out of the chicken coop near the Oklahoma border.

Tpbm is doing maintence or repairs to their boat or tackle to get ready for their next fishing trip.


----------



## 9121SS

txteltech said:


> False, but my buddy showed me pics of a bobcat caught on the game cam sneaking in and out of the chicken coop near the Oklahoma border.
> 
> Tpbm is doing maintence or repairs to their boat or tackle to get ready for their next fishing trip.


True! My Daughter wants to fish a Bass tournament on Conroe March 22nd. :biggrin:

The person below me wants to fish it too!


----------



## Reel Time

9121SS said:


> True! My Daughter wants to fish a Bass tournament on Conroe March 22nd. :biggrin:
> 
> The person below me wants to fish it too!


No. I'm planning on fishing in a crappie tournament.
TPBM wants this cold weather to take a hike.


----------



## I Fall In

Reel Time said:


> No. I'm planning on fishing in a crappie tournament.
> TPBM wants this cold weather to take a hike.


 False. My boat is broke, and if I can't fish nobody can.
TPBM thinks 350.00 for a little starter is Highway Robbery.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False. My boat is broke, and if I can't fish nobody can.
> TPBM thinks 350.00 for a little starter is Highway Robbery.


False...I'd much rather have had to spend $350 instead of 21K...

The Person Below Me also just did 'The Challenge' on P90X3 & can hardly lift their arms to type on the keyboard...


----------



## DCAVA

^^^^^Dang, u got the 'LIGHT SABRE' POWER POLE!!!


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I'd much rather have had to spend $350 instead of 21K...
> 
> The Person Below Me also just did 'The Challenge' on P90X3 & can hardly lift their arms to type on the keyboard...


 False. But I did just walk to the fridge and back.
TPBM thinks we should be worried about someone getting excited about another mans "Powerpole. h:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^^Dang, u got the 'LIGHT SABRE' POWER POLE!!!


The 8 footer wouldn't do me much good when I want stop out in the middle of Trinity or Sabine.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False. But I did just walk to the fridge and back.
> TPBM thinks we should be worried about someone getting excited about another mans "Powerpole. h:


False...All my buddies are green with envy because my pole is longer than theirs...

The Person Below Me has already got their sweetheart something special for Valentine's Day....


----------



## DCAVA

I Fall In said:


> False. But I did just walk to the fridge and back.
> TPBM thinks we should be worried about someone getting excited about another mans "Powerpole. h:


 Hey!!! Thats a lightsaber!!!!:bounce:


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...All my buddies are green with envy because my pole is longer than theirs...
> 
> The Person Below Me has already got their sweetheart something special for Valentine's Day....


False, I always wait till the last minute....
TPBM wants to take his sweetheart to a strip club for Valentines Day....


----------



## sweenyite

DCAVA said:


> False, I always wait till the last minute....
> TPBM wants to take his sweetheart to a strip club for Valentines Day....


False! Why go look at what I can get here for free.
TPBM agrees that it was weird having to give Valentine's cards to everyone in their class as a kid... even the other boys. (And we wonder why so many folks went queer)


----------



## 9121SS

True!

The person below me will be off all next week for spring break!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> True!
> 
> The person below me will be off all next week for spring break!


False...But I will be in a Jacuzzi Suite Bed & Breakfast all weekend...

The Person Below Me is checking in their nose for mysterious numerals...


----------



## Poon Chaser

False, I am checking other orifices.

The person below me is firing up the mo-ped and heading up to K-Mart to eat at the K-Mart deli


----------



## DCAVA

**** chaser said:


> False, I am checking other orifices.
> 
> The person below me is firing up the mo-ped and heading up to K-Mart to eat at the K-Mart deli


False, I just fired up the computer @ work.

TPBM wishes he was still in college to party @ SPI all week...


----------



## 24Buds

DCAVA said:


> False, I just fired up the computer @ work.
> 
> TPBM wishes he was still in college to party @ SPI all week...


TRUE!

TPBM is very happy its Friday and the sun is out!


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN

True!

The person below me had a dream last night about buying 4 dozen croaker and soaking them all at the same time on quadruple drop leaders in West Bay looking for their PB speckled fat girl


----------



## 9121SS

SALTWATER-ASSASSIN said:


> True!
> 
> The person below me had a dream last night about buying 4 dozen croaker and soaking them all at the same time on quadruple drop leaders in West Bay looking for their PB speckled fat girl


Hummm? LOL! False!

The person Below me can't understand why no one has put his picture in the 2cool most sexy thread.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Lol! I'm sexy and I know it! True! 


The person below me has a head ache because they drank to much natty light last night! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## I Fall In

fouL-n-fin said:


> Lol! I'm sexy and I know it! True!
> 
> The person below me has a head ache because they drank to much natty light last night!
> 
> F-n-F
> 
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


 False I'm not that cheap
TPBM thinks I can put Miracle Whip on Velveeta and melt it, instead of heating it up in the microwave and wasting electricity.


----------



## DCAVA

True, cheap chemical reaction.
TPBM is gonna drink the equivalent of a keg of beer during spring break....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> True, cheap chemical reaction.
> TPBM is gonna drink the equivalent of a keg of beer during spring break....


False...No more beerz...

The Person Below me is going to wear their Miley Cyrus shirt to work from the concert last night at Toyota Center...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

False. It wasn't a Molly Cyrus concert. I bought the ticket based on the picture on the face, and it turned out to be a Justin Bieber concert. My bad.


The person below me has all of his CD's.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Cap'n Crunch said:


> False. It wasn't a Molly Cyrus concert. I bought the ticket based on the picture on the face, and it turned out to be a Justin Bieber concert. My bad.
> 
> 
> The person below me has all of his CD's.


False...I've never even had either's STD's...

The person below me is going to make the Miracles For Merrick benefit @ Scooters 3/29...


----------



## sea hunt 202

I drive with my high beams on as I am saving my fog lights for some fog, the person below me is asking permission to fish this weekend - with out the kids.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sea hunt 202 said:


> I drive with my high beams on as I am saving my fog lights for some fog, the person below me is asking permission to fish this weekend - with out the kids.


False...I don't ask permission...It was granted in my wedding vows...

The Person Below Me will start yet another Oil Spill thread before this weekend is over...


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I don't ask permission...It was granted in my wedding vows...
> 
> The Person Below Me will start yet another Oil Spill thread before this weekend is over...


False...too much frickin' oil out there already

TPBM is gonna hit the bay and fish this weekend....


----------



## surf_ox

False...changed plans back when oil spill happened.

TPBM thinks that the left lane is for cruising and not passing.


----------



## sea hunt 202

not worried about the oil spill as I can save on grease, the person below me has water in their fuel


----------



## lordbater

sea hunt 202 said:


> not worried about the oil spill as I can save on grease, the person below me has water in their fuel


No but I have a bunch of fuel water in it. TPBM wants 100+ gallons of it..

Excuse my spelling and grammar, I need to keep one finger on the wheel.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The Person Above Me has yet to figure out how this works...

The Person Below Me knows where the Malaysia Flight 370 plane is...


----------



## Melon

It has vanished somewhere in the ocean.

The person below me knows which ocean.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Nope Air force base in cuba? Tpbm is having a hard time catching fish


----------



## 9121SS

gunsmoke11 said:


> Nope Air force base in cuba? Tpbm is having a hard time catching fish


False! I just don't get to go enough!

The person below me knows an Igloo, dollar for dollar is a better value than a Yeti!


----------



## Rubberback

9121SS said:


> False! I just don't get to go enough!
> 
> The person below me knows an Igloo, dollar for dollar is a better value than a Yeti!


I guess I do. I only have igloo at my house. 
TPBM owns nothing but Yeti's.


----------



## MarkU

False, Yeti's are too high brow for me.
TPBM wants to help me move this weekend.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I have to finish my front flowerbed & start prepping the exterior of my house to paint...

The Person Below Me has a date with a married woman @ Hermann Park...


----------



## krfish

False I'm laid up after having surgery on my hand.

TPBM is also ready for college basketball to be over so people will start talking football again.


----------



## gunsmoke11

krfish said:


> False I'm laid up after having surgery on my hand.
> 
> TPBM is also ready e basketball to be over so people will start talking football again.


Words cannot describe how ready! Tpbm would trust obama with his debit card at a $1 store.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

Wrong. Obama only shops at the Billion-Dollar store.

The person below me hired last years' Asiana pilots "Sum Ting Wong" and "Bang Ding Ow" as captains for Kirby Marine's "loaded barge destruction derby" in Galveston Bay on March 23rd.


----------



## OnedayScratch

False. I did ask them to make me a paper king Kong though.

The PBM is a thread killer....wutcha got?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. I did ask them to make me a paper king Kong though.
> 
> The PBM is a thread killer....wutcha got?


The Mods usually just delete all the dumb chit I post...This thread is like Herpes...

The Democratic Person Below Me had dinner at John & Sheridan Williams home in River Oaks with the Obamas for $16,200 a plate this evening...


----------



## finkikin

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Mods usually just delete all the dumb chit I post...This thread is like Herpes...
> 
> The Democratic Person Below Me had dinner at John & Sheridan Williams home in River Oaks with the Obamas for $16,200 a plate this evening...


Tried, but they wouldn't accept my $.02.....Buck Ofama!

TPBM, wants bacon!:dance:


----------



## gunsmoke11

finkikin said:


> Tried, but they wouldn't accept my $.02.....Buck Ofama!
> 
> TPBM, wants bacon!:dance:


False pork chops tpbm thinks his wife is cheating on him


----------



## carryyourbooks

gunsmoke11 said:


> False pork chops tpbm thinks his wife is cheating on him


False.

TPBM is like me and has waited until today to finish his or her taxes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> False.
> 
> TPBM is like me and has waited until today to finish his or her taxes.


False...Although I didn't drop a check in the mail until this morning...

The Person Below Me knows that they have received compensation for taking folks fishing before, but will still try to beat the polygraph if they place a fish in the STAR...


----------



## MarkU

False, I will beat the polygraph test!
TPBM wants to take my place at my mother in laws house this weekend, for a visit.


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> False, I will beat the polygraph test!
> TPBM wants to take my place at my mother in laws house this weekend, for a visit.


false, when you picked her, you picked the other "her" too.

tpbm feels like this guy:


----------



## cdfishingred

*TRUE!*

True wish i had Starbucks right now!!!!!
TPBM wishes they were getting some Apple Pie moonshine like me next month when i go to Tennessee!!!!


----------



## I Fall In

cdfishingred said:


> True wish i had Starbucks right now!!!!!
> TPBM wishes they were getting some Apple Pie moonshine like me next month when i go to Tennessee!!!!


 False If you're drinking Apple Pie, you're doing it wrong.

TPBM thinks if you drink Apple Pie you also think pi r 2 and wear a visor. h:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False If you're drinking Apple Pie, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> TPBM thinks if you drink Apple Pie you also think pi r 2 and wear a visor. h:


False...Visors are retarted...LOL

The Person Below Me finds the word retarded offensive...


----------



## carryyourbooks

False, it should be used regularly.

TPBM knows more retarded people than I do.


----------



## fishNwithfish

true but we call them democrats.
tpbm wife owns 3 bra's thats all but he owns 20 pairs of underwear


----------



## sweenyite

True. 
TPBM wishes they too were starting their seven days off...a day early.


----------



## OnedayScratch

False. I never take off cuz I'm a go-getter.

TPBM thinks that all this freshwater will make bigmouth reds by next year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. I never take off cuz I'm a go-getter.
> 
> TPBM thinks that all this freshwater will make bigmouth reds by next year.


Every redhead I ever dated was a bigmouth...

The Person Below Me is grateful that I took a week of vacation to stop the drought...:cloud:


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

False. We needed rain, not Noah.

TPBM thinks the 9 day snapper season is insulting and a joke.


----------



## 24Buds

TRUE, and I don't even snapper fish.

TPBM thinks I should go to the next meet and greet, but thinks I will not make it to that one either.


----------



## Texican89

24Buds said:


> TRUE, and I don't even snapper fish.
> 
> TPBM thinks I should go to the next meet and greet, but thinks I will not make it to that one either.


Yes you should go

TPBM is stuck in traffic : (

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs

Nope, been at work for a few hours.

TPBM keeps checking the surf cams every 5 minutes.


----------



## Range Coach

Wrong....it's on perpetual refresh.

TPBM needs to get paid for the pizza so he gets off my front porch.


----------



## tpool

False - I mop floors for a living.

TPBM has an equal number of corky's as he/she does croaker hooks.

T-BONE


----------



## krfish

False all I own is croaker hooks! 

TPBM is thinking its 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

krfish said:


> False all I own is croaker hooks!
> 
> TPBM is thinking its 5 o'clock somewhere.


False-too early check back in 3 hours. It is friday...

The person below me hates the new core math system just as much as me!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds

Fishin' Soldier said:


> False-too early check back in 3 hours. It is friday...
> 
> The person below me hates the new core math system just as much as me!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Huh? I don't know core math.

TPBW knows core math


----------



## DCAVA

False, I hate math but work #'s allday everyday....lol

TPBM is gearing up to fish for the STAR winning trout this weekend!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> False, I hate math but work #'s allday everyday....lol
> 
> TPBM is gearing up to fish for the STAR winning trout this weekend!


I don't know about all that, although I'd like to have about 33# to weigh in at Tails & Tunes...

The Person Below Me is planning to start another thread whining about guides posting on the Fishing Reports Forum...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I don't know about all that, although I'd like to have about 33# to weigh in at Tails & Tunes...
> 
> The Person Below Me is planning to start another thread whining about guides posting on the Fishing Reports Forum...


False...don't care....

TPBM is thankful for the rain and hopes a hurricane doesn't rear its ugly head this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False...don't care....
> 
> TPBM is thankful for the rain and hopes a hurricane doesn't rear its ugly head this year.


Very Thankful for the rain, although you can't stop what's coming...

The Person Below Me also decided not to go scouting in the 60% 25 MPH gale force electromatic bullchit tomorrow morning...


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Very Thankful for the rain, although you can't stop what's coming...
> 
> The Person Below Me also decided not to go scouting in the 60% 25 MPH gale force electromatic bullchit tomorrow morning...


False! If I had a chance to go, I would go! But, really not crazy about getting zapped!

The person below me has had just about enough of soccer for one year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False! If I had a chance to go, I would go! But, really not crazy about getting zapped!
> 
> The person below me has had just about enough of soccer for one year.


Affirmative...

The Person Below Me can appreciate Hump Day!


----------



## Rubberback

Just another day in paradise.
TPBM Needs to call in sick & go fishing.


----------



## MarkU

False, I won't take my own phone calls..
TPBM wishes it was mid Sept and the surf is flat, and full of fishies..


----------



## DCAVA

True
TPBM wants go fishing after work and catch his limit of trout using croaker instead of arties.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> True
> TPBM wants go fishing after work and catch his limit of trout using croaker instead of arties.


False...My Mama can catch fish like that...

The Person Below Me still wonders if they are a woman trapped in a man's body...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Can you see my heels???

TPBM wonders why BlkJk doesn't use Muttley as his avatar anymore.


----------



## DCAVA

OnedayScratch said:


> Can you see my heels???
> 
> TPBM wonders why BlkJk doesn't use Muttley as his avatar anymore.


I thought it was Mumbly in his avatar before! :work:


----------



## OnedayScratch

DCAVA said:


> I thought it was Mumbly in his avatar before! :work:


I only got a C+ in Cartoon character 101. I do believe you're right.

Oh well, TPBM is thinking of telling his boss to eat his shorts.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

True...But I roll commando, so that would be silly...

The Person Below Me is on the General Fishing Forum bragging about the big ladyfish he caught...


----------



## DCAVA

False, I would rather use it for bait

TPBM loves to rant and whine and cry about not enough or too much details on fishing reports


----------



## OnedayScratch

DCAVA said:


> False, I would rather use it for bait
> 
> TPBM loves to rant and whine and cry about not enough or too much details on fishing reports


Don't know if Smack plays this game....

TPBM plays with his croaker.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> Don't know if Smack plays this game....
> 
> TPBM plays with his croaker.


Naah...The one time I turned my bait well on I was too busy keeping my Mama's hook baited to play with them much...

The Person Below Me knows the solution to T-Rod's dirty concrete obsession, but will keep it a secret just so he won't focus on relevant issues...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Ha! True.

Relevant is TPBM is heading to the surf in a few hours. I heard something about ice cream.


----------



## 9121SS

False! Don't do the surf thing anymore. Ice Cream????? Where?

The person below me is sad that the "Bachelorette" is over.


----------



## BretE

9121SS said:


> False! Don't do the surf thing anymore. Ice Cream????? Where?
> 
> The person below me is sad that the "Bachelorette" is over.


Lol.....True....I'd like to kick that Nick dudes arse......

TPBM watched it but wouldn't it admit for anything.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

BretE said:


> Lol.....True....I'd like to kick that Nick dudes arse......
> 
> TPBM watched it but wouldn't it admit for anything.....


False...I don't even know what the hail that is.....

The Person Below Me is going to make his Gastroenterologist take him out to dinner the night before his Colonscopy...


----------



## gunsmoke11

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I don't even know what the hail that is.....
> 
> The Person Below Me is going to make his Gastroenterologist take him out to dinner the night before his Colonscopy...


False im a cheap date....lol jk tpbm has a boat that they will sell me really cheap.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

gunsmoke11 said:


> False im a cheap date....lol jk tpbm has a boat that they will sell me really cheap.


No Problem....The Jack can go for 40K as is right now....

The Person Below Me Will Be here next Monday evening....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1090090&page=3


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No Problem....The Jack can go for 40K as is right now....
> 
> The Person Below Me Will Be here next Monday evening....
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1090090&page=3


 False, couldn't go

TPBM is gearing up for the dove season opener


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> False, couldn't go
> 
> TPBM is gearing up for the dove season opener


False...Dove season is open in Pearland year round...

The Person Below Me is also gonna be stroking redfish on topwaters come daylight Sunday...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Dove season is open in Pearland year round...
> 
> The Person Below Me is also gonna be stroking redfish on topwaters come daylight Sunday...


Nope but next Wednesday starts a week and a half vacation.

TPBM is needing a day off as well.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> Nope but next Wednesday starts a week and a half vacation.
> 
> TPBM is needing a day off as well.


True...The ONLY day I have off to fish is Halloween till the weekend before Thanksgiving...Out of state football runs every weekend till then...

The Person Below Me is going to decapitate the next goofball who posts another word comparison thread...


----------



## Bull Red

IDK about beheading anyone, but they'll definitely get a big PFFFT! from me.

TPBM would rather be fishing.


----------



## SARGENTTX

TRUE.... Where did i leave my machtee or is it machete


----------



## Bull Red

SARGENT said:


> TRUE.... Where did i leave my machtee or is it machete


PFFFT!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

The person below me thinks the Ouija board is satanic and everyone is now going to die from Ebola.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Shallow Minded said:


> The person below me thinks the Ouija board is satanic and everyone is now going to die from Ebola.


False...The Ouija board cannot stir up spirits anymore that my flatulence can...
False...Not everyone will die from the ebola virus, although many will...

The Person Below Me is going to enjoy watching Tomy **** spend alot of time on his back this weekend....


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...The Ouija board cannot stir up spirits anymore that my flatulence can...
> False...Not everyone will die from the ebola virus, although many will...
> 
> The Person Below Me is going to enjoy watching Tomy **** spend alot of time on his back this weekend....


False, the Cowboys will kick the Texans arse!! lol

TPBM can't wait to take some vacation time in October like I am....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> False, the Cowboys will kick the Texans arse!! lol
> 
> TPBM can't wait to take some vacation time in October like I am....


False...None for me for awhile...Out of state football everyweekend till Thanksgiving...

The Person Below Me is planning a trip to Sierra Leone very soon...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

The person below me works in Africa and should be avoided like the plague.


----------



## OnedayScratch

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> The person below me works in Africa and should be avoided like the plague.


Not as much as I used to.

The PBM is eating shrimp n grits for dinner.


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> Not as much as I used to.
> 
> The PBM is eating shrimp n grits for dinner.


False. I had shrimp yesterday. Threw it away, figured if the fish wouldn't eat it neither would I.
TPBM is laying low because they stole a goat and 3 drill bits.


----------



## DCAVA

I Fall In said:


> False. I had shrimp yesterday. Threw it away, figured if the fish wouldn't eat it neither would I.
> TPBM is laying low because they stole a goat and 3 drill bits.


False, thieves are for da birds.

TPBM is starting to freak out on this EBOLA deal!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

False . The person below me is secretly having an affair with Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## sweenyite

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> False . The person below me is secretly having an affair with Pee Wee Herman.


 False. Quit passing your sins off on others. 
The person below me sometimes sits and thinks, but mostly just sits.


----------



## 1MOFISH

True true.

The person below me still believes in the president.


----------



## rsoria1

sweenyite said:


> False. Quit passing your sins off on others.
> The person below me sometimes sits and thinks, but mostly just sits.


TRUE...office job. 
the person below me just let one loose and blamed it on the dog.


----------



## OnedayScratch

rsoria1 said:


> TRUE...office job.
> the person below me just let one loose and blamed it on the dog.


False. But I have let it rip at the grocery store and ran around to the next aisle to hear "oh my!".

TPBM can't wait for Monday's less hot front.


----------



## Shady Walls

The person below me is killing time at work wishing they were fishing or hunting


----------



## sweenyite

Shady Walls said:


> The person below me is killing time at work wishing they were fishing or hunting


 True. But that describes everyone on this entire thread, this entire site! :biggrin:
TPBM is going out to lunch today, but he has to throw away what the wife packed him so she won't kick his butt tonight.


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> True. But that describes everyone on this entire thread, this entire site! :biggrin:
> TPBM is going out to lunch today, but he has to throw away what the wife packed him so she won't kick his butt tonight.


False, my wife never packs me lunch

TPBM thinks the Texans have a chance to win tonight's game, having little time to rest between games....


----------



## OnedayScratch

DCAVA said:


> False, my wife never packs me lunch
> 
> TPBM thinks the Texans have a chance to win tonight's game, having little time to rest between games....


False. No fooseball tonight.

TPBM has an elaborate collection of baseball cards.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. No fooseball tonight.
> 
> TPBM has an elaborate collection of baseball cards.


False...The Person Below Me is going to stick their tongue on an outdoor metal pole in the morning to disprove the Christmas Story myth...


----------



## pocjetty

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...The Person Below Me is going to stick their tongue on an outdoor metal pole in the morning to disprove the Christmas Story myth...


False. I stick my tongue to metal poles because I like the taste.

TPBM is going to say "false" no matter what.


----------



## 9121SS

pocjetty said:


> False. I stick my tongue to metal poles because I like the taste.
> 
> TPBM is going to say "false" no matter what.


True!
The persom below me went home last night and trimmed their eyebrows!


----------



## steve holchak

False. However, I did shave my beard. TPBM is takin an arse woopin on his Exxon stock


----------



## surf_ox

steve holchak said:


> False. However, I did shave my beard. TPBM is takin an arse woopin on his Exxon stock


False got no EOM.

TPBM forgot to plug their truck in last night. And I'm not talking about a hippy electric one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS

surf_ox said:


> False got no EOM.
> 
> TPBM forgot to plug their truck in last night. And I'm not talking about a hippy electric one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FALSE
traded my 7.3 in for a gasser.......

TPBM sneezed just as he was trying to put a dip in.


----------



## KeeperTX

BertS said:


> FALSE
> traded my 7.3 in for a gasser.......
> 
> TPBM sneezed just as he was trying to put a dip in.


False. Don't dip. But I do sneeze often.

TPBM thought it would be much colder this morning.


----------



## StinkBait

lol @ people in SE Texas plugging their trucks in.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

The Person Above Me still hasn't figured out how this game is played in the last two years...

The Person Below Me found something on his finger after scratching his nose and thought it was a booger, but turned out it's not...


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Person Above Me still hasn't figured out how this game is played in the last two years...
> 
> The Person Below Me found something on his finger after scratching his nose and thought it was a booger, but turned out it's not...


False! It turned out to be a big ole' dried out, crusty one.

The Person Below Me has a healthy marriage and a dog that doesn't jump on people.


----------



## Texican89

FishingMudGuy said:


> False! It turned out to be a big ole' dried out, crusty one.
> 
> The Person Below Me has a healthy marriage and a dog that doesn't jump on people.


False on both.

TPBM is an unhappy Texans fan!


----------



## sweenyite

Texican89 said:


> False on both.
> 
> TPBM is an unhappy Texans fan!


False. I'm a Happy Texans fan... as long as Dallas loses!
TPBM can't believe this thread hasn't been locked yet...


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> False. I'm a Happy Texans fan... as long as Dallas loses!
> TPBM can't believe this thread hasn't been locked yet...


False, this thread lives on...

TPBM caint wait to watch the Cowboys dominate the Packers Sunday and go on to the NFC Championship!


----------



## jaycf7

DCAVA said:


> False, this thread lives on...
> 
> TPBM caint wait to watch the Cowboys dominate the Packers Sunday and go on to the NFC Championship!


True.....no dog in the fight i just like to watch football.

TPBM is ready for warm weather and some sun!


----------



## 24Buds

jaycf7 said:


> True.....no dog in the fight i just like to watch football.
> 
> TPBM is ready for warm weather and some sun!


true, but I am headed to Chicago Monday....

TPBM owns a pellet smoker and crocs


----------



## 9121SS

24Buds said:


> true, but I am headed to Chicago Monday....
> 
> TPBM owns a pellet smoker and crocs


True....One of them anyway.
The person below me can't find the reply button today.


----------



## BertS

FALSE


TPBM has IBS and wishes they had a megaturd flushing toliet


----------



## MarkU

True, my shop toilet is carp. Normally do at least 3 spaced out flushes. So I don't need to use the plunger.

TPBM is responsible for this global warming cold front.


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> True, my shop toilet is carp. Normally do at least 3 spaced out flushes. So I don't need to use the plunger.
> 
> TPBM is responsible for this global warming cold front.


 True! Sorry about that... let one too many rip!
TPBM wears Crocs to church.


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> True! Sorry about that... let one too many rip!
> TPBM wears Crocs to church.


False, I wear my cowboy boots to church.

TPBM has had issues with rubber checks bouncing @ Lowes...


----------



## BertS

DCAVA said:


> False, I wear my cowboy boots to church.
> 
> TPBM has had issues with rubber checks bouncing @ Lowes...


True the Czech freak me out when they start doing that.

TPBM likes skipping outside in their pink tu-tu while singing "I'm a little teapot!"


----------



## surf_ox

BertS said:


> True the Czech freak me out when they start doing that.
> 
> TPBM likes skipping outside in their pink tu-tu while singing "I'm a little teapot!"


False I sing a different song..hahhaha

TPBM got some POO-pourri and thinks its a great product


----------



## I Fall In

surf_ox said:


> False I sing a different song..hahhaha
> 
> TPBM got some POO-pourri and thinks its a great product


False, but I did step in some yesterday.
TPBM believes the fourth grade was the best 3 years of his life.


----------



## sweenyite

I Fall In said:


> False, but I did step in some yesterday.
> TPBM believes the fourth grade was the best 3 years of his life.


 True! 'Til I aged out of the public school system that third year.

TPBM Is almost as glad as I am that it's time to get out of here and go home!


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> True! 'Til I aged out of the public school system that third year.
> 
> TPBM Is almost as glad as I am that it's time to get out of here and go home!


True and I hope you made it safely by now.

TPBM got a new smoker for xmas like me.


----------



## sweenyite

carryyourbooks said:


> True and I hope you made it safely by now.
> 
> TPBM got a new smoker for xmas like me.


 False. I am getting ready to build one though.
TPBM has been crying and whining all day about how cold and nasty the weather is.


----------



## BertS

sweenyite said:


> False. I am getting ready to build one though.
> TPBM has been crying and whining all day about how cold and nasty the weather is.


FALSE I've been crying and whining all day, because I'm at the office, and not in the duck blind.

TPBM is blaming his flatulence on his cat.


----------



## saltwatermaniac

BertS said:


> FALSE I've been crying and whining all day, because I'm at the office, and not in the duck blind.
> 
> TPBM is blaming his flatulence on his cat.


FALSE, it was my dog

TPBM pays a guide to go limit out on black drum


----------



## OnedayScratch

saltwatermaniac said:


> FALSE, it was my dog
> 
> TPBM pays a guide to go limit out on black drum


True...wait....I'm just cryin for the same reason as Bert

TPBM drives a Ford Bronco.


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> True...wait....I'm just cryin for the same reason as Bert
> 
> TPBM drives a Ford Bronco.


 False, F-350 Lariat

TPBM voted for Obama and wants Hillary in there next!


----------



## 24Buds

sweenyite said:


> False, F-350 Lariat
> 
> TPBM voted for Obama and wants Hillary in there next!


False. Thems fightin words!

TPBM is a cheap beer lover


----------



## 9121SS

24Buds said:


> False. Thems fightin words!
> 
> TPBM is a cheap beer lover


False! I'm a FREE beer lover!

The person below me hates beer!


----------



## saltwatermaniac

9121SS said:


> False! I'm a FREE beer lover!
> 
> The person below me hates beer!


 False, I love Beer and Beer loves me!

TPBM is thanking god its Friday!


----------



## sweenyite

saltwatermaniac said:


> False, I love Beer and Beer loves me!
> 
> TPBM is thanking god its Friday!


 True, but I thank God for every day.
TPBM Has a tapeworm but won't take the meds to kill it because a close friend is hard to find.


----------



## carryyourbooks

sweenyite said:


> True, but I thank God for every day.
> TPBM Has a tapeworm but won't take the meds to kill it because a close friend is hard to find.


False, I wish I had a tape worm............maybe I wouldn't be so fat!

TPBM wonders why this thread shows 2 extra pages of people below them but when the click on one of them, it returns to this page.............ugh!!


----------



## 9121SS

False. I know why. We are going to fill those two pages.

The person below me is Mad at fish and is going after them tomorrow.


----------



## Texican89

False I'm watching football. 
TPBM is probably going to be blkjck.


----------



## OnedayScratch

False, but he's prolly on his way.

TPBM is in a frigid home.


----------



## trout2th

False. I'm sitting next to a roaring fire.

TPBM likes eating fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

trout2th said:


> False. I'm sitting next to a roaring fire.
> 
> TPBM likes eating fried bologna sandwiches.


 I used to in college when I didn't have any $...

The Polak Below Me thought his wife was trying to kill him when he found a bottle of Polish Remover in the kitchen cabinet...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

False. Turns out the LGBT transgender plumber left it down there.

If this rain doesn't stop TPBM's wife will be sick of him and asking the court to grant her a divorce.


----------



## 9121SS

Cap'n Crunch said:


> False. Turns out the LGBT transgender plumber left it down there.
> 
> If this rain doesn't stop TPBM's wife will be sick of him and asking the court to grant her a divorce.


False! I'm at work.

The person below me likes beans in their chili.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> False! I'm at work.
> 
> The person below me likes beans in their chili.


 False...That is called soup...

The Person Below Me went to the boat show and ordered a new 25' Blackjack...


----------



## txteltech

True, with the new G2 evinrude 300

The pbm is cheering for the Cowboys?


----------



## carryyourbooks

txteltech said:


> True, with the new G2 evinrude 300
> 
> The pbm is cheering for the Cowboys?


FALSE, FALSE, FALSE!

TPBM and their OCD is glad someone removed the unused pages.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> FALSE, FALSE, FALSE!
> 
> TPBM and their OCD is glad someone removed the unused pages.


 False.....Not sure what unused pages you are referring to...

The Person Below Me is strapped whenever headed to the dog park...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False.....Not sure what unused pages you are referring to...
> 
> The Person Below Me is strapped whenever headed to the dog park...


True. Gonna make it Rain Up In Here....

TPBM has a rookie for a boss.


----------



## Mako-Wish

false. my boss has been in the business longer than i have been alive.

When the person below me gets hung up, he cant retrieve it without breaking his line.


----------



## tpool

False - most of the time. I use the old Bobby Murray "shoot the string back at the hangup" trick and it usually comes free. With mono anyways...

TPBM is dreaming of what they can use their income tax for...


----------



## sweenyite

tpool said:


> False - most of the time. I use the old Bobby Murray "shoot the string back at the hangup" trick and it usually comes free. With mono anyways...
> 
> TPBM is dreaming of what they can use their income tax for...


 False... already have it mapped out!
TPBM agrees that we have to kill every one of those ISIS bastages to end this cycle of evil...


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> False... already have it mapped out!
> TPBM agrees that we have to kill every one of those ISIS bastages to end this cycle of evil...


True, kill em' all!!

TPBM caint wait for sunshiny days to fire up the boat and catch some troutsters!


----------



## MarkU

True, and their; women, children, goats, dogs, cats...And everything else..
TPBM wishes the 2015 Greenie Catalog would come out early this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

MarkU said:


> True, and their; women, children, goats, dogs, cats...And everything else..
> TPBM wishes the 2015 Greenie Catalog would come out early this year.


False...I really don't care...Too many infractions to be eligible for greenie points...

Like me...The Person Below Me will be down in Baffin fishing the new moon in only 15 more days...:dance:


----------



## sweenyite

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I really don't care...Too many infractions to be eligible for greenie points...
> 
> Like me...The Person Below Me will be down in Baffin fishing the new moon in only 15 more days...:dance:


 False. I will be here working. sad3sm
TPBM will be fishing with Blk Jck 224 but will raise a beer in my honor. :brew2:


----------



## DCAVA

False Blk Jck is too far away to feech with him

TPBM is going to help during the crab trap cleanup...


----------



## OnedayScratch

DCAVA said:


> False Blk Jck is too far away to feech with him
> 
> TPBM is going to help during the crab trap cleanup...


False. I got that taken care of years ago. WUT!, Wait.....

TPBM has one killer bar in his man cave.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. I got that taken care of years ago. WUT!, Wait.....
> 
> TPBM has one killer bar in his man cave.


 False...It only takes one bar to make a prison....

The Person Below Me plans to pick his Sweetheart up like a bowling ball for Valentine's Day this year....


----------



## jaycf7

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...It only takes one bar to make a prison....
> 
> The Person Below Me plans to pick his Sweetheart up like a bowling ball for Valentine's Day this year....


True.....

TPBM is wondering what to do Sunday/Monday nights now that football is over.


----------



## sweenyite

jaycf7 said:


> True.....
> 
> TPBM is wondering what to do Sunday/Monday nights now that football is over.


 False, I have children.
TPBM has made reservations for dinner on Valentines Day. (you can thank me for the reminder later)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

sweenyite said:


> False, I have children.
> TPBM has made reservations for dinner on Valentines Day. (you can thank me for the reminder later)


False. I will be out of town for business. She understands.

TPBM, winterizes his boat and misses out on some of the best fishing of the year!


----------



## txteltech

TPBM, winterizes his boat and misses out on some of the best fishing of the year![/QUOTE]

False I didn't winterize my boat but I've missed a lot of fishing due to working a lot of overtime.

TPBM, has tried goliad brewing companies, redfish beer?


----------



## I Fall In

txteltech said:


> TPBM, winterizes his boat and misses out on some of the best fishing of the year!


False I didn't winterize my boat but I've missed a lot of fishing due to working a lot of overtime.

TPBM, has tried goliad brewing companies, redfish beer?[/QUOTE]

False I can't even catch Redfish out of a beer can.
TPBM thinks Aldine ISD should reimburse me for the smokes they took from me in the 8th grade.


----------



## TXPalerider

False, you probably stole them anyways

TPBM doesn't pay enough in taxes


----------



## OnedayScratch

TXPalerider said:


> False, you probably stole them anyways
> 
> TPBM doesn't pay enough in taxes


False. I pay for many children's food stamps.

TPBM can't wait for the big bugs to get here.


----------



## DCAVA

False, bugs are nasty

TPBM is drinking a cold beer right now....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

DCAVA said:


> False, bugs are nasty
> 
> TPBM is drinking a cold beer right now....


False...

The Person Below Me is about as useful as a poopie-flavored lollie pop...


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...
> 
> The Person Below Me is about as useful as a poopie-flavored lollie pop...


You been talking to my wife? False I think.

The person below me thinks when this moon goes away the early bite will be on!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

9121SS said:


> You been talking to my wife? False I think.
> 
> The person below me thinks when this moon goes away the early bite will be on!


 Not Sure, but I will be down in Baffin the 17-19th to find out...

The Person Below Me suffers from restless groin syndrome...


----------



## steve holchak

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not Sure, but I will be down in Baffin the 17-19th to find out...
> 
> The Person Below Me suffers from restless groin syndrome...


True, according to my beautiful wife. TPMBshops on amazon daily


----------



## Blk Jck 224

steve holchak said:


> True, according to my beautiful wife. TPMBshops on amazon daily


 False...What is Amazon? 

The Person Below Me decided to drown his troubles, but couldn't convince his wife to go swimming with him...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...What is Amazon?
> 
> The Person Below Me decided to drown his troubles, but couldn't convince his wife to go swimming with him...


False. Too soon after upping her life ins. :wink:
TPBM thinks we need to get a real life instead of staying on 2cool all day.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> False. Too soon after upping her life ins. :wink:
> TPBM thinks we need to get a real life instead of staying on 2cool all day.


False. Sometimes its as close to sane as I get.

TPBM gets confused with dirty hurries vs. Dirty thirtys


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. Sometimes its as close to sane as I get.
> 
> TPBM gets confused with dirty hurries vs. Dirty thirtys


 False...If it has to be looked up in the Urban Dictionary I could care less...

The Person Below Me wrote this poem for his Valentine...

Roses are red...Violets are blue...
If I had a brick...I'd throw it at you...


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...If it has to be looked up in the Urban Dictionary I could care less...
> 
> The Person Below Me wrote this poem for his Valentine...
> 
> Roses are red...Violets are blue...
> If I had a brick...I'd throw it at you...


That would be true if the valentine was TxGoddess! Me, personally would chunk two bricks.

The person below me will cheat on their taxes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Bevo&Pevo said:


> That would be true if the valentine was TxGoddess! Me, personally would chunk two bricks.
> 
> The person below me will cheat on their taxes.


False False False...I certainly don't want the gooberment on my arse...

The Person Below Me gives birth to Turd-Duc-Ens the morning after Thanksgiving...


----------



## jaycf7

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False False False...I certainly don't want the gooberment on my arse...
> 
> The Person Below Me gives birth to Turd-Duc-Ens the morning after Thanksgiving...


False - Too busy drinking beer and cooking to eat all that much

TPBM - had a $hitty start to the morning and then realized its Friday 13 and wants to go home!


----------



## MarkU

False, I slept in. Got to work at 8:15.
TPBM is taking his wife to MCDOnalds for Valentines.


----------



## OnedayScratch

False. Gave an aerosol can of fart spray and a box of matches.

TPBM cares deeply that he missed the Oscars.


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> False. Gave an aerosol can of fart spray and a box of matches.
> 
> TPBM cares deeply that he missed the Oscars.


 Oscars? Is that a NASCAR race?
TPBM brewed his coffee with Red Bull instead of water... got to work before he realized he forgot his truck at home.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> Oscars? Is that a NASCAR race?
> TPBM brewed his coffee with Red Bull instead of water... got to work before he realized he forgot his truck at home.


 True...I'm wound up tighter than the Tazmanian Devil on crack...

The Person Below Me knows that the rings around Saturn are composed entirely of lost airline luggage...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I'm wound up tighter than the Tazmanian Devil on crack...
> 
> The Person Below Me knows that the rings around Saturn are composed entirely of lost airline luggage...


False. I thought it was aerosol Fart Spray.
TPBM calls his Buddies the night before a fishing trip to coordinate their wardrobe.:rotfl:


----------



## TXPalerider

I Fall In said:


> False. I thought it was aerosol Fart Spray.
> TPBM calls his Buddies the night before a fishing trip to coordinate their wardrobe.:rotfl:


False...it's important that I look better than they do :rotfl:

TPBM has a secret crush on Nancy Pelosi


----------



## OnedayScratch

False. I love God, not Satan's spawn.

TPBM has frozen corns that double as extra toes.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

False. Those aren't toes, they're turds. And that really is corn.

The person below me put an E-Tec on his kayak.


----------



## jaycf7

Cap'n Crunch said:


> False. Those aren't toes, they're turds. And that really is corn.
> 
> The person below me put an E-Tec on his kayak.


FALSE

TPBM is ready for the weather to warm up and do some wade fishing soon in the sun and then relax with a cold :brew2:


----------



## TXPalerider

jaycf7 said:


> FALSE
> 
> TPBM is ready for the weather to warm up and do some wade fishing soon in the sun and then relax with a cold :brew2:


TRUE DAT

TPBM doesn't wade fish cuz he's scared of sharks.:ac550:


----------



## Bull Red

TXPalerider said:


> TRUE DAT
> 
> TPBM doesn't wade fish cuz he's scared of sharks.:ac550:


False. I respect them, but not skeered.

TPBM can't believe this thread is still going. :slimer:


----------



## sweenyite

Bull Red said:


> False. I respect them, but not skeered.
> 
> TPBM can't believe this thread is still going. :slimer:


 False! What else do we have to do on work days?
TPBM likes to sit and think...but mostly just sits.


----------



## I Fall In

sweenyite said:


> False! What else do we have to do on work days?
> TPBM likes to sit and think...but mostly just sits.


False. It's the thinking that keeps me in trouble.
TPBM likes to get his arm "tea-bagged" at the barber.


----------



## krfish

I Fall In said:


> False. It's the thinking that keeps me in trouble.
> TPBM likes to get his arm "tea-bagged" at the barber.


False! I'd rather get shoulder boob!

TPBM drinks his morning coffee with one of those fancy French vanilla creamers!


----------



## whiskeygirl

krfish said:


> False! I'd rather get shoulder boob!
> 
> TPBM drinks his morning coffee with one of those fancy French vanilla creamers!


False. Coffee is nasty. Gimme whiskey.:texasflag


----------



## FishyLady

The Person above me didn't put anything for me... 

But the person below me cant wait for 5:00 and a cold one!


----------



## sweenyite

FishyLady said:


> The Person above me didn't put anything for me...
> 
> But the person below me cant wait for 5:00 and a cold one!


 True! You buying?
TPBM loves this good shorts and t shirt weather we are enjoying!


----------



## DCAVA

sweenyite said:


> True! You buying?
> TPBM loves this good shorts and t shirt weather we are enjoying!


False its farking cold down here in the RGV!

TPBM wants to start a fire and warm up while drinking a cold brewski...


----------



## carryyourbooks

DCAVA said:


> False its farking cold down here in the RGV!
> 
> TPBM wants to start a fire and warm up while drinking a cold brewski...


False, the fire is already started hours ago.

TPBM is is a first time poster to this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> False, the fire is already started hours ago.
> 
> TPBM is is a first time poster to this thread.


 Errr...Don't think so...

The Person Below Me believes that bite marks are love notes written in flesh...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Errr...Don't think so...
> 
> The Person Below Me believes that bite marks are love notes written in flesh...


True. All Pit Bulls love their owners.

TPBM thinks today is Friday.


----------



## surfspeck

OnedayScratch said:


> True. All Pit Bulls love their owners.
> 
> TPBM thinks today is Friday.


 True, Friday is a "state of mind"

The person below me is a muslim sympathizer who thinks Barbara Boxer is the sexiest thing since Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

surfspeck said:


> True, Friday is a "state of mind"
> 
> The person below me is a muslim sympathizer who thinks Barbara Boxer is the sexiest thing since Nancy Pelosi.


Dam Skippy...Dreaming of those pursed lips right now...










The Person Below Me is taking their child to visit the Easter Bunny this weekend...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Dreaming of those pursed lips right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Person Below Me is taking their child to visit the Easter Bunny this weekend...


False, we eat bunny rabbits 'round these parts.

TPBM is having a great day............like me!!


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> False, we eat bunny rabbits 'round these parts.
> 
> TPBM is having a great day............like me!!


True Dat! Cuz today IS my Friday.

TPBM wonders what if the Easter bunny has "nutz" on his Prius!


----------



## DCAVA

False, no nutz on da bunnys prius

TPBM wonders if a frogs arse is watertight


----------



## I Fall In

DCAVA said:


> False, no nutz on da bunnys prius
> 
> TPBM wonders if a frogs arse is watertight


False Cause if it was he couldn't cheet.

TPBM is so homophobic he eats hot dogs like corn on the cob.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False Cause if it was he couldn't cheet.
> 
> TPBM is so homophobic he eats hot dogs like corn on the cob.


 True...Something not right about shoving a weenie down my throat...

The Person Below Me is also painting trim in the guest bedroom in celebration of Easter...hwell:


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Something not right about shoving a weenie down my throat...
> 
> The Person Below Me is also painting trim in the guest bedroom in celebration of Easter...hwell:


False. Sitting on it enjoying the rainy day.

TPBM has "angel eggs" boiling for some Easter LPG fun....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...I had chicken fried rabbit for Easter...

The Person Below Me is planning on leading the police on a chase through town to spice things up just a little...


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I had chicken fried rabbit for Easter...
> 
> The Person Below Me is planning on leading the police on a chase through town to spice things up just a little...


False, high speed chases are for the birds!! lol

TPBM is rooting for the Spurs to sweep the 1st round of the playoffs


----------



## jaycf7

Nope....I am rooting for Basketball to be over

TPBL is counting down the minutes till the weekend and a COLD ONE....or 20


----------



## saltwatermaniac

True! 
TPBM hasn't caught a fish in 6 months...


----------



## Bankin' On It

saltwatermaniac said:


> True!
> TPBM hasn't caught a fish in 6 months...


Almost true. Ugh.

TPBL carries extra camera batteries in their fannie pack for Sharkbait as he roams the distant boat ramps of SE Texas looking for material footage for his worldwide campaign against bow fishing.

Oh...they also hold Sharkbait's hat (in a Buford T. Justice sorta way) while on location.

I want hushpuppies.


----------



## Shady Walls

The person below me is getting tired of Spring Cleaning.


----------



## manwitaplan

Shady Walls said:


> The person below me is getting tired of Spring Cleaning.


False- I have not started.

TPBM - Loves screaming at tow truck drivers.


----------



## MarkU

False, I know where to park and not get towed.
TPBM likes curvy women.


----------



## SurfHippie

Darn right I do!

TPBM is gonna tough out the rain and catch some fish tomorrow.


----------



## sweenyite

SurfHippie said:


> Darn right I do!
> 
> TPBM is gonna tough out the rain and catch some fish tomorrow.


False. I'm going to deliver a treadmill I sold to my MIL and take my boy to mow my Dad's lawn while we drink a few beerz.

TPBM thinks constipation is like a calculation: you gotta work it out with a pencil.


----------



## jaycf7

False LOL - but thats a good one!

TPBM has exactly 15 more minutes before the weekend starts!


----------



## Texican89

False worked till 2 am.
TPBM is working this weekend


----------



## gunsmoke11

Texican89 said:


> False worked till 2 am.
> TPBM is working this weekend


Yep nights.(pic is of the parking lot at work)
TPBM thought about running their boat around the streets friday night.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

True...I only need 0.5" to get up...

The Person Below Me would vote for Obama again if he could run for a third term...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I only need 0.5" to get up...
> 
> The Person Below Me would vote for Obama again if he could run for a third term...


TPBM can't believe there is Sun finally out.


----------



## Mako-Wish

OnedayScratch said:


> TPBM can't believe there is Sun finally out.


Suns out, guns out! but the grass is still to wet to mow.
Person below me hasnt caught a keeper fish in weeks


----------



## gunsmoke11

Mako-Wish said:


> Suns out, guns out! but the grass is still to wet to mow.
> Person below me hasnt caught a keeper fish in weeks


True due to weather and work.
TPBM wants to sell me all their fishing gear cheap.


----------



## 24Buds

gunsmoke11 said:


> True due to weather and work.
> TPBM wants to sell me all their fishing gear cheap.


FALSE, but I can sell you some of it. What are ya looking for?

TPBM knows what wires to jumper in a 2005 F150 to get the drivers side rear window to go up as its stuck in the down position. This information would be great. Thank you Person below me!


----------



## OnedayScratch

24Buds said:


> FALSE, but I can sell you some of it. What are ya looking for?
> 
> TPBM knows what wires to jumper in a 2005 F150 to get the drivers side rear window to go up as its stuck in the down position. This information would be great. Thank you Person below me!


Unfortunately, false. I can wire you a plastic bag w/duct tape....

TPBM is looking for another job.


----------



## BertS

OnedayScratch said:


> Unfortunately, false. I can wire you a plastic bag w/duct tape....
> 
> TPBM is looking for another job.


True, I'm a piper we are always looking for our next job.

TPBM will have Mexican food for lunch, and will spend the afternoon "crop dusting" his co-workers


----------



## DCAVA

False, crop dusting in the office is bad business!! lol

TPBM is ready for a vacation...


----------



## carryyourbooks

DCAVA said:


> False, crop dusting in the office is bad business!! lol
> 
> TPBM is ready for a vacation...


True.........just need some free time.

TPBM, like me, learned something new today.


----------



## OnedayScratch

carryyourbooks said:


> True.........just need some free time.
> 
> TPBM, like me, learned something new today.


True. I learned you can't shave with your toothbrush.

TPBM thinks Obambam cares about his approval rating. sad3sm


----------



## sweenyite

OnedayScratch said:


> True. I learned you can't shave with your toothbrush.
> 
> TPBM thinks Obambam cares about his approval rating. sad3sm


True. He cares what the Muslim Brotherhood thinks of him.

TPBM thinks "hump day" has something to do with his leg and the dog....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

sweenyite said:


> True. He cares what the Muslim Brotherhood thinks of him.
> 
> TPBM thinks "hump day" has something to do with his leg and the dog....


True...Got a little Mississippi leg hound in him....

The Person Below Me can't play much on 2COOL today as they are also orienting their new boss....


----------



## 9121SS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Got a little Mississippi leg hound in him....
> 
> The Person Below Me can't play much on 2COOL today as they are also orienting their new boss....


Good luck with that Robert!

The person below me is praying for more rain!


----------



## I Fall In

9121SS said:


> Good luck with that Robert!
> 
> The person below me is praying for more rain!


True. It's the only way my boat has been getting wet lately.
TPBM is going to buy a *BIG* pontoon boat to take his Grandkids fishing.


----------



## DCAVA

False, next boat is a 21' Shallow Sport

TPBM want's a nice, clear, not too windy weekend forecast to go hook 'em up!!


----------



## BertS

DCAVA said:


> False, next boat is a 21' Shallow Sport
> 
> TPBM want's a nice, clear, not too windy weekend forecast to go hook 'em up!!


TRUE AND FALSE don't have time for fishing, need to get garden in the ground.

TPBM can't believe how many of the ugliest guys on this website can manage to convince pretty women to marry them.


----------



## OnedayScratch

BertS said:


> TRUE AND FALSE don't have time for fishing, need to get garden in the ground.
> 
> TPBM can't believe how many of the ugliest guys on this website can manage to convince pretty women to marry them.


True. I'm one ofem'.

TPBM doesn't have to orientate his boss when there is no sense of direction to start with.


----------



## carryyourbooks

False, I don't have to orient any boss.

TPBM hasn't been fishing yet this year.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

carryyourbooks said:


> False, I don't have to orient any boss.
> 
> TPBM hasn't been fishing yet this year.


False, I have a problem I've been told.

TPBM, can't wait for the croaker to hit the bait stands, also loves to start meaningless croaker threads to see who gets red in the face.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Fishin' Soldier said:


> False, I have a problem I've been told.
> 
> TPBM, can't wait for the croaker to hit the bait stands, also loves to start meaningless croaker threads to see who gets red in the face.


False im not smack.
TPBM is calling off work next week to go fishing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

gunsmoke11 said:


> False im not smack.
> TPBM is calling off work next week to go fishing.


False, I got laid off. They told me to not to come in next week and paid me too!! I have no obligations other than to fish.

The person below me wishes his wife would let him fish. She has her honey do list written on poster board...


----------



## carryyourbooks

Fishin' Soldier said:


> False, I got laid off. They told me to not to come in next week and paid me too!! I have no obligations other than to fish.
> 
> The person below me wishes his wife would let him fish. She has her honey do list written on poster board...


True and False. She lets me fish, but has me busy with the kiddos.

TPBM will be the starter of this thread.


----------



## BertS

false. I waited at least 15 minutes this morning after seeing this post for him to respond.


TPBM is regretting the roach coach taco he got this morning on his way to work.


----------



## OnedayScratch

BertS said:


> false. I waited at least 15 minutes this morning after seeing this post for him to respond.
> 
> TPBM is regretting the roach coach taco he got this morning on his way to work.


False. I had my fill of that culinary mystery meat years ago.

TPBM looks at Jennifer reyna below the neck only.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. I had my fill of that culinary mystery meat years ago.
> 
> TPBM looks at Jennifer reyna below the neck only.


 Naah...She is a complete package...

A train station is where the train stops...A bus station is where a bus stops...The Person Below Me has a work station...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...She is a complete package...
> 
> A train station is where the train stops...A bus station is where a bus stops...The Person Below Me has a work station...


True, one office, another office, truck and wherever I can...

TPBM is seeing the weather finally straightening out and needs to get a hook in the water.


----------



## BertS

OnedayScratch said:


> True, one office, another office, truck and wherever I can...
> 
> TPBM is seeing the weather finally straightening out and needs to get a hook in the water.


nah, too much work at home to catch up on, since the rain has let up.

The person ABOVE me missed the inference from Blk Jck.

TPBM will "LOL" on the computer


----------



## OnedayScratch

BertS said:


> nah, too much work at home to catch up on, since the rain has let up.
> 
> The person ABOVE me missed the inference from Blk Jck.
> 
> TPBM will "LOL" on the computer


Shonuff did, didn't I...

And no I won't, typically.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> Shonuff did, didn't I...
> 
> And no I won't, typically.


 The Person Above Me hasn't quite figured out how this thread works...

The Person Below Me thinks they are so good that they scream out their own name during sex...


----------



## BertS

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Person Above Me hasn't quite figured out how this thread works...
> 
> The Person Below Me thinks they are so good that they scream out their own name during sex...


umm only if I'm having sex by myself.

TPBM is wishing Phineas and Ferb was on TV right now.


----------



## 24Buds

BertS said:


> umm only if I'm having sex by myself.
> 
> TPBM is wishing Phineas and Ferb was on TV right now.


I do like that little platypus guy.

TPBM will provide us with a surf condition report for tomorrow AM


----------



## el dorado

24Buds said:


> I do like that little platypus guy.
> 
> TPBM will provide us with a surf condition report for tomorrow AM


Its going to be wet and salty, cost you a lot in fuel and bait for a couple of whiting then eat Whataburger on the way home.

TPBM should tell his boss it's "leave early friday" and head out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

el dorado said:


> Its going to be wet and salty, cost you a lot in fuel and bait for a couple of whiting then eat Whataburger on the way home.
> 
> TPBM should tell his boss it's "leave early friday" and head out.


 She might think I've been drinking since it is only Wednesday...

The Person Below Me panicked earlier in the week, pulled all their money out of the stock market, and now has it stashed in peanut butter jars buried out in the backyard.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She might think I've been drinking since it is only Wednesday...
> 
> The Person Below Me panicked earlier in the week, pulled all their money out of the stock market, and now has it stashed in peanut butter jars buried out in the backyard.


False, but I have considered it.

TPBM at too much mexican food............and here's your song..


----------



## Rubberback

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She might think I've been drinking since it is only Wednesday...
> 
> The Person Below Me panicked earlier in the week, pulled all their money out of the stock market, and now has it stashed in peanut butter jars buried out in the backyard.


Nope, If I can't fill up a trash can I ain't gonna mess with peanut butter jars.
TPbm is thinking man I just ate 2 jars of Jiffy?


----------



## MarkU

Rubberback said:


> Nope, If I can't fill up a trash can I ain't gonna mess with peanut butter jars.
> TPMB is thinking man I just ate 2 jars of Jiffy?


Nope, I just made about 2 jars worth. With peanuts!
TPBM hasn't eaten peanuts in months like me. And wonders why they came out in the latest BM...

Sorry if my post is a thread killer... waiting...


----------



## carryyourbooks

carryyourbooks said:


> False, but I have considered it.
> 
> TPBM at too much mexican food............and here's your song..


TPBM skipped!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

carryyourbooks said:


> TPBM skipped!!


 False...Skipping is for little girls...

The Person Below Me is so clever that often they can't quite understand everything that they are saying.


----------



## MarkU

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...Skipping is for little girls...
> 
> The Person Below Me is so clever that often they can't quite understand everything that they are saying.


That is totally false statement about how right I usually am.

TPBM needs to give me their worst fishing GPS spots.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

29.032913, -95.451652

Be careful - this used to be a hotspot due to the medical waste from the hospital growing those ditch fish to extreme lengths!

TPBM has a 6-pack on ice for me to pick up!


----------



## 9121SS

TXFishSlayer said:


> 29.032913, -95.451652
> 
> Be careful - this used to be a hotspot due to the medical waste from the hospital growing those ditch fish to extreme lengths!
> 
> TPBM has a 6-pack on ice for me to pick up!


It's a box of 24. Come on over and I'll help you drink it!

The person below me can't wait for Smack to come back!


----------



## 24Buds

9121SS said:


> It's a box of 24. Come on over and I'll help you drink it!
> 
> The person below me can't wait for Smack to come back!


False, kinda true, I liked how he talked so much shtuff.

TPBM wants the oil to reach $130 a barrel


----------



## MarkU

True, but wait until I place a buy on futures.

TPBM needs to tell us their New Year resolutions.


----------



## carryyourbooks

MarkU said:


> True, but wait until I place a buy on futures.
> 
> TPBM needs to tell us their New Year resolutions.


True, but none to tell since none were made.

TPBM hates thieves!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

carryyourbooks said:


> True, but none to tell since none were made.
> 
> TPBM hates thieves!!


Me thinks thieves should die.

TPBM thinks they sing really good.


----------



## I Fall In

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Me thinks thieves should die.
> 
> TPBM thinks they sing really good.


False. I think I sing Great.

TPBM thinks 5 letters just isn't enough.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> False. I think I sing Great.
> 
> TPBM thinks 5 letters just isn't enough.


False. Like that game but miss this one.

TPBM had a great login experience.


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> False. Like that game but miss this one.
> 
> TPBM had a great login experience.


True. No problem with the password transition.
The person below me likes both games.


----------



## Ox Eye

Reel Time said:


> True. No problem with the password transition.
> The person below me likes both games.


That is true, but ...
TPBM isn't good at either.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Ox Eye said:


> That is true, but ...
> TPBM isn't good at either.


Tru Dat...

Life is pretty simple, but TPBM insists on keeping it complicated...


----------



## 24Buds

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Tru Dat...
> 
> Life is pretty simple, but TPBM insists on keeping it complicated...


False. I like to keep it simple.

TPBM wants to go to No Label brewing Saturday 12-3 for cold craft beerz.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Sorry, but I missed the date.

TPBM was wondering what happened to this thread.


----------



## djwag94

No but I was wondering how long it would take Lee T to reply:rotfl:
TPBM is Lee T


----------



## 22'baykat

djwag94 said:


> No but I was wondering how long it would take Lee T to reply:rotfl:
> TPBM is Lee T


False, cause the person below me is Lee T.

:cheers:


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

False
The person below me is worrying about his nuts dropping,


----------



## HookInFinger

Absolutely true.
The person below me will oxymoronically answer false.


----------



## OnedayScratch

True, I will answer False.

TPBM has wondered why this threads nuts dropped.


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> True, I will answer False.
> 
> TPBM has wondered why this threads nuts dropped.


False this thread doesn't have any pecan trees.

TPBM is thinking this thread is a good way to pad their post count...


----------



## carryyourbooks

I Fall In said:


> False this thread doesn't have any pecan trees.
> 
> TPBM is thinking this thread is a good way to pad their post count...


Duh, why do you think this thread was created?

TPBM thinks Dallas will win the SB this year.


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> Duh, why do you think this thread was created?
> 
> TPBM thinks Dallas will win the SB this year.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sad3sm False unless they get extra points for criminal activities and suspensions.

TPBM thinks Zekes crop top shirt is sexy.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sad3sm False unless they get extra points for criminal activities and suspensions.
> 
> TPBM thinks Zekes crop top shirt is sexy.


False. However, The rest of his Ohio State brotheren look at the big D crop top look with jelous eyes...:ac550:

TPBM is just as happy as me for AC.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> False. However, The rest of his Ohio State brotheren look at the big D crop top look with jelous eyes...:ac550:
> 
> TPBM is just as happy as me for AC.


I've been even happier with central heat lately...

TPBM is making reservations with Papillon Grand Canyon Helicopter tours for their family vacation this Summer


----------



## Ox Eye

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've been even happier with central heat lately...
> 
> TPBM is making reservations with Papillon Grand Canyon Helicopter tours for their family vacation this Summer


Just for the family members who have named me in their Will.

But, then, TPBM will want to be my best friend.


----------



## I Fall In

Ox Eye said:


> Just for the family members who have named me in their Will.
> 
> But, then, TPBM will want to be my best friend.


False, your avatar says you are full of gas.

TPBM is celebrating Black History Month.


----------



## MarkU

I Fall In said:


> False, your avatar says you are full of gas.
> 
> TPBM is celebrating Black History Month.


True Dat! I miss me some Obama!

TPBM needs to whip my arse, for the above response. :brew2:


----------



## OnedayScratch

MarkU said:


> True Dat! I miss me some Obama!
> 
> TPBM needs to whip my arse, for the above response. :brew2:


Negative, as a graduate of jokester U, you can have a copy of my beheaded print of said missed one...

TPBM has a bowl of chili with habanero crackers on the side.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

OnedayScratch said:


> Negative, as a graduate of jokester U, you can have a copy of my beheaded print of said missed one...
> 
> TPBM has a bowl of chili with habanero crackers on the side.


FALSE...Nuttin habanero ever again...

TPBM thinks the best way to avoid parking tickets is to remove their windshield wipers


----------



## djwag94

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FALSE...Nuttin habanero ever again...
> 
> TPBM thinks the best way to avoid parking tickets is to remove their windshield wipers


False, that doesn't work, they just tape em to your windshield

TPBM thinks Haynie is an underwear maker.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

djwag94 said:


> False, that doesn't work, they just tape em to your windshield
> 
> TPBM thinks Haynie is an underwear maker.


True...Although I've left more skid marks in Fruity Looms...

TPBM isn't stupid, they just have bad luck when thinking


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Although I've left more skid marks in Fruity Looms...
> 
> TPBM isn't stupid, they just have bad luck when thinking


False, I never think.:mpd:

TPBM Thinks if you pick up hookers in a Contender that makes it a John boat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I Fall In said:


> False, I never think.:mpd:
> 
> TPBM Thinks if you pick up hookers in a Contender that makes it a John boat.


Dam Skippy...Prolly score higher quality escorts in a Contender than an actual john boat also...

TPBM is so clever that often they don't understand a single word they are saying...


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Prolly score higher quality escorts in a Contender than an actual john boat also...
> 
> TPBM is so clever that often they don't understand a single word they are saying...


True. My mumbling skills throw me into another education bracket.

TPBM has a plate of biscuits n gravy in front of them right now!


----------



## TIMBOv2

OnedayScratch said:


> True. My mumbling skills throw me into another education bracket.
> 
> TPBM has a plate of biscuits n gravy in front of them right now!


False, just had a home made brisket taco.
TPBM, is already drinking beer this morning...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> False, just had a home made brisket taco.
> TPBM, is already drinking beer this morning...


True...I haven't yet stopped drinking since yesterday

TPBM knows that Mary is the Mother of Jesus, and that Jesus is the Lamb of God...Therefore - Mary had a little Lamb


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...I haven't yet stopped drinking since yesterday
> 
> TPBM knows that Mary is the Mother of Jesus, and that Jesus is the Lamb of God...Therefore - Mary had a little Lamb


True Baaaaaaaaaa

TPBM thinks reincarnation is for the birds...


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> True Baaaaaaaaaa
> 
> TPBM thinks reincarnation is for the birds...


True, unless it's pigeons. We don't want pigeons to come back.

TPBM knows someone who would come back as a Dodo bird and be twice as smart as they are now. (Bonus if you call a name)


----------



## TIMBOv2

I Fall In said:


> True, unless it's pigeons. We don't want pigeons to come back.
> 
> TPBM knows someone who would come back as a Dodo bird and be twice as smart as they are now. (Bonus if you call a name)


False: ya canâ€™t fix stupid....
TPBM voted for Hillary????:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

TIMBOv2 said:


> False: ya canâ€™t fix stupid....
> TPBM voted for Hillary????:rotfl:


False...I voted for the less evil of the two morons that this Country could come up with as leader options...

TPBM often struggles between dazzling with brilliance or baffling with BS...


----------



## I Fall In

Blk Jck 224 said:


> False...I voted for the less evil of the two morons that this Country could come up with as leader options...
> 
> TPBM often struggles between dazzling with brilliance or baffling with BS...


False no brilliance here.

TPBM thinks adams apples make good pie.


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> False no brilliance here.
> 
> TPBM thinks adams apples make good pie.


False. If her name is Adam, her pie's got nuts.

TPBM likes candied pecans.


----------



## I Fall In

OnedayScratch said:


> False. If her name is Adam, her pie's got nuts.
> 
> TPBM likes candied pecans.


False, and I don't like candied asses either.

TPBM believes potlicking is the best way to locate fish.


----------



## MarkU

I Fall In said:


> False, and I don't like candied asses either.
> 
> TPBM believes potlicking is the best way to locate fish.


I don't have a Garmin, how else are you supposed to find them?

TPBM needs to buy me a beer, or 11. :brew2:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

MarkU said:


> I don't have a Garmin, how else are you supposed to find them?
> 
> TPBM needs to buy me a beer, or 11. :brew2:


True...Say When

God has instructed TPBM to build an Ark!


----------



## OnedayScratch

Blk Jck 224 said:


> True...Say When
> 
> God has instructed TPBM to build an Ark!


False. Errrr not yet, anyway...

TPBM isn't talking smack about Monday for a change.


----------



## carryyourbooks

OnedayScratch said:


> False. Errrr not yet, anyway...
> 
> TPBM isn't talking smack about Monday for a change.


False, I talk a lot of smack, but not about Monday.

TPBM wants to cook me a gourmet dinner.:cheers:


----------



## I Fall In

carryyourbooks said:


> False, I talk a lot of smack, but not about Monday.
> 
> TPBM wants to cook me a gourmet dinner.:cheers:


False, but I will spring for lunch at a French restaurant. Joque In De Boxx.

TTBM Spent all weekend watching John McCains funeral.

May 2nd


----------



## OnedayScratch

I Fall In said:


> False, but I will spring for lunch at a French restaurant. Joque In De Boxx.
> 
> TTBM Spent all weekend watching John McCains funeral.
> 
> May 2nd


False. No explanation given.

TPBM only shoots dove from power lines.


----------



## Reel Time

OnedayScratch said:


> False. No explanation given.
> 
> TPBM only shoots dove from power lines.


 False, I will shoot them out of trees too.
TPBM will only sleep on the left side of the bed.


----------



## Ox Eye

False, that's Harvey Wallbanger.

And, now, TPBM is headed for the liquor cabinet.


----------



## Sunbeam

Wrong. I sleep in my Whaler power chair. Too lazy to get up and go to bed, Besides the Filipino snores.

TPBM must have lost the handle to turn off the rain.


----------



## TIMBOv2

OnedayScratch said:


> False. No explanation given.
> 
> TPBM only shoots dove from power lines.


TRUE, they taste better off the power lines!!!

TPBM wish they had some fried dove for dinner with a few sides of CROWN...

Edit! My shiznit was slow on the updated postings. My bad.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Look @ post #â€™s and amount of views...


TPBM is trying to finger out something clever to say.


----------



## carryyourbooks

TIMBOv2 said:


> Look @ post #â€™s and amount of views...
> 
> TPBM is trying to finger out something clever to say.


False, I never run out of (clever) stuff to say.

TPBM is watching the weather channel for Gordon updates!sad_smiles


----------



## slopoke

False. 

Who's Gordon? 

And stuff.


TPBM boiled their ribs this weekend 'cause smokin' 'em takes too long.


----------



## Sunbeam

True. But just the "spare" ones.

TPBM is thinking about buying a used Prius.


----------



## gigem87

Sunbeam said:


> True. But just the "spare" ones.
> 
> TPBM is thinking about buying a used Prius.


False - no chance of that happening ever.

TPBM says that they are boycotting the NFL, but they will probably sneak a peak anyways, because... football!


----------



## MarkU

gigem87 said:


> False - no chance of that happening ever.
> 
> TPBM says that they are boycotting the NFL, but they will probably sneak a peak anyways, because... football!


False, I watched Season 2 of Ozark on Netflix, and some US Open.

TPBM is going to buy every Nike Product Academy has in stock.


----------



## tpool

False


TPBM can't even cook a grilled cheese sammich.


----------



## carryyourbooks

tpool said:


> False
> 
> TPBM can't even cook a grilled cheese sammich.


False.....I can, but that's what I have chilen fo'.

TPBM wants to go to Dick's and shop for Nike apparel. :walkingsm


----------



## Blk Jck 224

False...Who or what is Dick's?

TPBM has already placed their order for a Canadian made life-like sex robot through KIKNY S ROBOTS


----------

